# Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 19:05)

*Tópico Especial de Seguimento, Análises, Previsões e Alertas da situação meteorológica dos próximos dias*

*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.
*


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 19:26)

*Re: Seguimento Especial Vento,Chuva e Possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Para além da possibilidade (embora diminuta) de neve no interior norte e centro, no litoral pelo run Gfs 12z teremos então já a partir de amanhã um pequeno temporal, com ventos que chegariam aos 60 ou 70km/h na 4ªfeira em Lisboa, ondulação na costa de 5m e com precipitação razoável.

*Precipitação GFS (próximas 48h)*
Assim como está era uma chuvada normal, mas se a depressão se aproxima um tadinho mais já seria precipitação significativa.








*Precipitação HIRLAM (próximas 48h)*
O Hirlam é mais modesto pois tem a superficie mais a Oeste.







*Vento*






*Ondulação*






pel


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

ora aqui esta agora só falta esperar a ver se haverá precipitação, os modelos indicam que sim embora de um maneira ténue mas como a meterologia não e uma ciência exacta sempre podem acontecer surpresas 






aki fica o link 

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index.php/pg.6.58.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

E possível neve! Gostei desta! Claro que vai nevar! Amigos do Interior preparem-se!

400m Quase que caíria na cidade de Chaves! Impossible!


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 19:50)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Quanto à Neve, para além do frio e da precipitação, não se esquecam do vento...


*Alertas do IM*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Flaviense21 disse:


> E possível neve! Gostei desta! Claro que vai nevar! Amigos do Interior preparem-se!
> 
> 400m Quase que caíria na cidade de Chaves! Impossible!



para esta noite até as 00h segundo eles a cota ficara assim distribuida


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717

So não gosto da evolução da pressão! AA outra x não!


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Dez 2007 às 20:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Dezembro 2007*

Bem, a mim parece me que das duas uma: ou a precipitação entra de noitee fica tudo branco; ou então entra ao inicio da manhã (aqui pelo interior) e a temperatura baixa é de curta duração, subindo imediatamente, o que para ser neve, será um floquitos.

Mas vamos ter fé, costuma conseguir mover montanhas! POde ser que mova a depressão! lol


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 20:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Dezembro 2007*



CidadeNeve disse:


> Bem, a mim parece me que das duas uma: ou a precipitação entra de noitee fica tudo branco; ou então entra ao inicio da manhã (aqui pelo interior) e a temperatura baixa é de curta duração, subindo imediatamente, o que para ser neve, será um floquitos.
> 
> Mas vamos ter fé, costuma conseguir mover montanhas! POde ser que mova a depressão! lol



A precipitação só chegará amanha à ultima hora da tarde! 

Já não estou tão optimista la pa minha zona! Mas como esta a entrar pelo sul, ma serra até pode cair a cotas mais baixas, pois chegará antes que ao norte!


----------



## redragon (17 Dez 2007 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

bem amigos, pel,o q estou a ver n contem com mta precipitação...mais uma vez ficamos na leitura...
de qq maneira espero estar errado...


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Dez 2007 às 21:10)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Boas

acho que o cape  não esta muito alto, -3, -4 máximo,   trovoada só no mar, 

acho que o cabo espichel, roca e de sines  será o melhor ponto para tirar umas fotografias ou vídeo, sagres é mais que certo.

chuva não espero muita, vento forte

hoje estive num quartel de bombeiros a fazer um serviço, e conversa puxa conversa, soube que esta instituição apenas recebe um fax diário do nosso instituto com a previsão do estado do tempo para aquele dia, nada de avisos ou alertas. 

que tal um aviso!!!!  era bom   ainda por cima uns bombeiros perto do mar como são os da trafaria 

abraços


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 21:41)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

A temperatura está a subir aqui.

Parece-me que chegou a massa de ar quente, se não me engano, o esverdeado nestas imagens e ainda reforçado pela presença de nuvens baixas:


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 21:45)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Por aqui a temperatura está meia maluca  sobe desce sobe desce.

Penso que a chuva deve começar só a partir da madrugada  as nuvens estão-se a multiplicar por todo lado.


----------



## storm (17 Dez 2007 às 21:45)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Isto este ano está mau, já reduzirão a chuva e ao que parece vai ser pouca.
Já começava a chover de forma decente, e umas trovoadas nem era mal pensado.

A temperatura por aqui está estável neste momento nos 10ªC, mas a cerca de uma hora andava a oscilar.

Vou tomar um Calmex (tão a ter boa saída).

Cumps,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

 è pouco!


----------



## filipept (17 Dez 2007 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Boas,

Parece-me que se houver precipitação até ao meio dia aqui mais para o extremo norte, poderá ser de neve a cotas razoalvelmente baixas (para mim está praticamente garantida para Bragança), pois existe frio a baixa altitude devido aos dias sucessivos de temperaturas negativas. Poderá ser um evento passageiro, mas ponse que pode acontecer. 
O que acham?


----------



## Rog (17 Dez 2007 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Boas, por aqui o vento ja sopra forte.
A precipitação prevê-se que seja moderada a forte, e ocorra durante a madrugada e início da manhã. 
O IM lançou vários alertas, um laranja para rajadas de ventos que poderão atingir os 100km/h.


----------



## b0mbeir0 (17 Dez 2007 às 21:57)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> acho que o cape  não esta muito alto, -3, -4 máximo,   trovoada só no mar,
> 
> ...



É verdade e como bombeiro posso confirmar. Recebemos um relatório diário com informações sobre temperatura, vento e humidade. 
Basicamente o mesmo que a população, mas um pouquinho mais detalhado.


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



ajrebelo disse:


> hoje estive num quartel de bombeiros a fazer um serviço, e conversa puxa conversa, soube que esta instituição apenas recebe um fax diário do nosso instituto com a previsão do estado do tempo para aquele dia, nada de avisos ou alertas.
> que tal um aviso!!!!  era bom   ainda por cima uns bombeiros perto do mar como são os da trafaria



Observações pertinentes, mas penso que essa tarefa não cabe ao IM, mas sim à Protecção Civil e parece que é matéria de polémica discussão entre as duas instituições. 

Sobre esse assunto dá uma olhadela nesta notícia que aqui há uns tempos o Gerofil colocou aqui no Forum e a partir do qual dá para perceber que existe uma especie de "guerra" institucional sobre essa observação que fizeste.
 Avisos da meteorologia não prevêem perigos para a população

Já agora, a Protecção Civil hoje emitiu um alerta para a comunicação social, que eu ouvi na rádio ao final da tarde, mas fui procurar essa informação no site deles e não encontrei nada ... Além do mais a parte dos alertas nem funciona no meu browser, o Firefox.


----------



## Luis França (17 Dez 2007 às 22:03)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Dezembro 2007*

Boa noite,  

Ligaram-me de Santa Maria, Açores, há meia hora e chove torrencialmente com queda de granizo (do tamanho de guizantes/ervilhas) e vento forte. Um autêntico temporal de inverno.


----------



## Rog (17 Dez 2007 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

A frente com a chuva aproxima-se da Madeira..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Flaviense21 disse:


> è pouco!



Coloca a precipitação logo de manha, mas nas temperaturas erram grosseiramente, nestes momento são muito mais baixas!


----------



## salgado (17 Dez 2007 às 22:12)

*Neve ou chuva nas terras altas?*

Boa noite, o nosso instituto prevê chuva para guarda e bragança, enquanto os "nuestros hermanos" (inm) prevê neve acima de 500m subindo até aos 1000 ao longo do dia, para Castilla-Leon, quem terá razão? Espero que sejam os espanhois. Aqui no Sabugal (800m) está cerca de -4º e penso que se houver precipitação nas primeiras horas da manhã, será de neve...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 22:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Dezembro 2007*

Neve, neve ainda não será desta! 
Poderá cair uma nevascada mas nada importante! Que chova ao menos! que faz muita falta!


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

o que acham? parecido


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Rog disse:


> A frente com a chuva aproxima-se da Madeira..



Isso aí é capaz de começar a ficar um bocado feio não tarda nada.


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2007 às 22:15)

*Re: Neve ou chuva nas terras altas?*

Eu acho que tudo vai depender do vento...
Se ele entrar mesmo forte de Sul, vai trazer o ar quente, e as temperaturas sobem de forma abrupta.. e adeus neve.. 
Mas caso ele se mantenha de Este/Nordeste, com o frio que está instalado na nossa peninsula, então poderá mesmo cair precipitação sob a forma de neve


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Coloca a precipitação logo de manha, mas nas temperaturas erram grosseiramente, nestes momento são muito mais baixas!




Todos os sites e o IM estão a errar de forma brutal nas previsões das temperaturas, neste momento em plena zona urbana já registo -5,0ºC...é impressionante e não sei onde vai parar...


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Dez 2007 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

boas

estofex





abraços


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Dez 2007 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

esta a chegar a hora da verdade amanha espero ter boas noticias! 
Mesmo que a neve seja pouca quero ver essas fotos!
sigo com 1 grau os campos ja estao branquinhos! 
cumps


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> estofex
> 
> ...



Interessante. Incluo a análise que é bastante interessante:



> A well developed cut-off low stays nearly stationary for the next 24 hours just west of Portugal and Spain, while another cold-core depression approaches the cut-off from the NE and both start to interact . I do not want to use the Fujiwhara effect as an explanation, because both features start to merge quite fast, but it is a quite interesting evolution anyway.
> 
> ... An area west of Portugal...
> 
> ...


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Dez 2007 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Vince disse:


> Observações pertinentes, mas penso que essa tarefa não cabe ao IM, mas sim à Protecção Civil e parece que é matéria de polémica discussão entre as duas instituições.
> 
> Sobre esse assunto dá uma olhadela nesta notícia que aqui há uns tempos o Gerofil colocou aqui no Forum e a partir do qual dá para perceber que existe uma especie de "guerra" institucional sobre essa observação que fizeste.
> Avisos da meteorologia não prevêem perigos para a população
> ...



boas

para mim quem devia avisar os bombeiros devia ser a protecção civil, mas a minha discussão aqui nem era de quem deveria de avisar os bombeiros, a questão mais importante é  estas entidades deveriam ser alertadas com  pelo menos 2 dias antes do evento, pois a preparação logística e prevenção feita em cima do joelho pode dar mau resultado.

quanto ao firefox eu também uso e abro tudo dá uma olhadela aos extras e actualizações 

abraços


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2007 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Continuo sem muitas esperanças de ver neve, ainda por cima vendo como sobem as temperaturas no sul com a chegada das nuvens. Penso no entanto que o principal problema será a precipitação, ou a falta dela. Nisso o interior centro está em vantagem. Se chegar a ver uns flocos a cair já não é mau, para matar a fome do vergonhoso inverno 2006/07. 

Já agora, aproveito para dizer que meti online uma webcam em minha casa para quem quiser ver o que se vai passando por cá:

http://www.meteopt.com/fil/webcam

O endereço também está na minha assinatura.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Dez 2007 às 22:55)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Ora bem...

Ja que estamos no campo das previsoes e debates...(é para isso que ca estamos)

Sinceramente...

PARA A MINHA ZONA:

Vento Medio: 55km/h

Vento constante: oscilação entre os 45km/h a 60km/h

Rajadas intermedias: 90km/h

Rajadas maximas e picos ocasionais: 120km/h max

Isto falando em zonas abertas (sem protecção de edificios e afins)

Precipitação:

Será constante e moderada podendo ser forte e por vezes com picos muito fortes;

Trovoada:

Esta sim não será nada de outro mundo a não ser na Quarta que poderá ser uma constante do dia...

Granizo:

Havera possibilidades mas só na quarta;

Neve: So nos locais do costume (Serra da Estrela e Amanha á noite no Interior Norte)

Alertas: Zonas costeiras: Vermelho -Vento
 Zonas Altas: Vermelho--Vento
Mar: Vermelho para todo o país;
Precipitação: Laranja para Centro e Sul;
Trovoada: Amarelo para quarta;

Situação de risco ELEVADO--Contudo não extremo;

É a minha opiniao

A continuar a acompanhar a situaçao...


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2007 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Pelo que se ve no satelite não há desenvolvimento de mais ramos frios na depressão. A frente é bastante compacta e deverá ter uma passagem lenta aqui sobre os Algarves, no entanto a maior parte da água deve cair no mar. A neve deve ficar para outra ocasião. Tenho alguma expectativa em relação à trovoada sobretudo na quarta...

O Rog é que deve tar na boa!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Dez 2007 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Agreste disse:


> Pelo que se ve no satelite não há desenvolvimento de mais ramos frios na depressão. A frente é bastante compacta e deverá ter uma passagem lenta aqui sobre os Algarves, no entanto a maior parte da água deve cair no mar. A neve deve ficar para outra ocasião. Tenho alguma expectativa em relação à trovoada sobretudo na quarta...
> 
> O Rog é que deve tar na boa!



Tens razao... a agua que vai cair no mar é um desperdicio... mas a agua que vai cair no algarve vai ser o mais que suficiente...

E nem toda fica la...

http://ulla.meteogalicia.es/~orballo/mm5_00Z/hoxe/anim_mm5pr1.gif

Curtiste??


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Dez 2007 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

boas

diagrama Lisboa weeterzentral 





que tal alterar a data do topico

Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-22 Dezembro 2007




tornado amigo tem calma estás sempre em altas  

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Eu só sei de uma coisa o vento continua a vir de Este  o que empurra o ar quente...tou entalado em 9.3ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*


----------



## Rog (17 Dez 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Por aqui já chove
14,7ºC
79%HR
1007hpa


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2007 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Entretanto só para verem que o nosso INMG não bate bem da bola fui tirar agora o registo de pressão atmosférica do açores. E ás nove marcava na graciosa 1028mb.  






No outro episódio Carrazeda atingiu o fim da escala do termómetro...


]ToRnAdO[ : Eu pago pra ver!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

AH! Finalmente chega algo de Chaves! Carrazeda não dá hipotese!





Boa Noite!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 00:18)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Lá vou ter que ir eu tirar o barco da garagem outra vez 









Cerca de 45 km/h a 50 km/h.

Os modelos são APENAS uma referência para o bem ou para o mal...


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Em Madrid já cai neve:






Aqui tenho -3,2ºC estancados.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 00:31)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Fil disse:


> Em Madrid já cai neve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e nos também havemos de ver nevar amigo fil nem que seja só uns aguaceiros de neve mas vai cair


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 00:40)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*







Vocês por ai em Bragança estão a começar a ter uma bela formação...será será nebe nebe.


----------



## iceworld (18 Dez 2007 às 00:55)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Boas a todos acabei de me registar porque só ontem descobri o fórum
Estou ainda a perceber como isto funciona mas de qualquer modo estou a ver que estamos todos animados com as próximas horas
Bom vou deixar a máquina a carregar pois entrei de férias e uns passeios sabem sempre bem
Abraços


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 01:17)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Mário Barros disse:


> Vocês por ai em Bragança estão a começar a ter uma bela formação...será será nebe nebe.



esses brigantinos são uns sortudos  e agora pergunto onde estava essa precipitação nos modelos  amigo mario podes dar-me o link desse radar?
abraço


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Dez 2007 às 01:23)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



spiritmind disse:


> esses brigantinos são uns sortudos  e agora pergunto onde estava essa precipitação nos modelos  amigo mario podes dar-me o link desse radar?
> abraço



Tens aqui:
https://www.nemoc.navy.mil/site/satellite/


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 01:24)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Tens aqui:
> https://www.nemoc.navy.mil/site/satellite/



obrigado ate amanha vou acordar a meio da noite para dar uma espreitadela 

pessoal de Bragança não está a cair nada por ai e que no radar já se ve algo


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Dez 2007 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

eu espero k o pessoal de bragança nao va dormir tao cedo!


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2007 às 01:52)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Melgaço

Virou o vento para Sul e... puf lá se foram as temperaturas negativas!
00:45 -1.3ºC
01:50 0.9ºC e a subir... adeus geada!


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 07:42)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Como é q é?? 
Neva nalgum lado??


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 07:45)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Por aqui está completamente nublado, ainda tudo branquinho da geada e -3ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 07:46)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Bom dia, neste momento céu totalmente encoberto e temperatura de -2,0ºC. Venha daí essa precipitação

A mínima foi de -5,6ºC.


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Dez 2007 às 07:53)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Buongiorno!!
Aqui pelo porto céu tb completamente encoberto e 3ºC!We only need rain!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 08:13)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Já neva na zona de Salamanca.





Fonte: © INM


Por aqui -1,8ºC e céu totalmente nublado.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 08:18)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Começam a cair alguns flocos de neve na zona Oeste Bragança, neste momento ainda muito dispersos e dificeis de ver...


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 08:21)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

*Alertas do IM*
Consultar o site para os pormenores que os alertas são diversificados.






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/SAMLisboa.jsp


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 08:29)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Continuam a cair os flocos agora mais visiveis e ainda muito gelo.
-1,7ºC


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 08:38)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Confirma-se!!!
Também tive agora a informação de que está a nevar em Bragança e estão -2 graus! 
Vamos lá ver se chega à hora de almoço


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 08:39)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Brigantia disse:


> Começam a cair alguns flocos de neve na zona Oeste Bragança, neste momento ainda muito disperços e dificeis de ver...



Aqui ainda nada


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 08:42)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Algum de vocês tem uma webcam online? Na do Fil não se vê muito bem...


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 08:43)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/local/SPXX0196?from=search_city

SNOW GRAINS com -4ºC em Salamanca


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 08:44)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Bgc disse:


> Algum de vocês tem uma webcam online? Na do Fil não se vê muito bem...



Também fui logo ver a do Fil hehehe, aquilo precisa de umas melhorias 
Mantenham-nos informados. Como se está a manter a temperatura ? 
Na estação do Fil o vento tem aumentado.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 08:44)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Dan disse:


> Aqui ainda nada


Aqui continuam a cair alguns flocos, muito secos e com o gelo ainda existente não derretem no contacto com o solo...vamos ter uma grande manhã.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 08:45)

Pela evolução da temperatura, achas que há frio para nevar até à hora de almoço, *Brigantia*?


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 08:46)

Aqui parece que está a chover com -2,0ºC


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 08:46)

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&la=1&gid=3104342

Zamora, SNOW, -4ºC!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2007 às 09:05)

Na minha terra neva! 
O IM repos a neve para Bragança!!! 

Bons Dias!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 09:06)

neste momento -1,4ºC, neve dispersa e já algum vento.


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 09:10)

Olhem para as temperaturas da massa de ar a entrar pelo SW às 7:00 da manhã.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 09:11)

Já tinha reparado... 

Quando chegar a Bragança..puff com a neve!!


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 09:15)

no cartaxo estão +7ºC.
Que venha mas e a chuvinha que faz falta


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 09:18)

3ª Feira, 18 de Dezembro de 2007  

Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) de sueste, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado (25 a 35 km/h) e forte (36 a 50 km/h), com
rajadas até 90 km/h, no Litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego.
Nas terras altas e nas zonas montanhosas, o vento tornar-se-á
forte a muito forte (50 a 65 km/h), com rajadas até 110 km/h.
Períodos de chuva, tornando-se mais frequentes e intensa no Litoral
Oeste a partir da tarde.
Queda de neve no Interior Norte e Centro acima dos 700 metros, mais
provável a partir da tarde.
Subida da temperatura mínima, mais significativa no litoral a sul
do Cabo Carvoeiro 


Sempre pensei q a neve era mais provável de manhã  hihihihi!!


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2007 às 09:19)

Boas por aqui ceu pouco nublado.
Apesar dos alertas todos, e da previsão coincidente em diversos modelos de chuva forte, a realidade foi bem mais suave...
Ocorreu durante a noite aguaceiros, algum vento mas nada de mais.
Desde as 0h tive um total de 21mm
10,3ºC
1004hpa
86%HR


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2007 às 09:28)

Bom Dia
Por aqui que manhã tao fria, -2ºC pelas 08h30 e céu muito nublado
Era bom que caisse agora um bom aguaceiro pois com esta temperatura iria nevar na certa.
1014hpa
88% H.R
Agora: -1,3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 09:30)

Parece que se está a intensificar entre Zamora e Salamanca.





Fonte: © INM


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Dez 2007 às 09:33)

Bons Dias!









Por aqui o céu esta totalmente coberto, o vento mantem.se fraco e estou com *9.1ºC*

a Minima foi de *8.6ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (18 Dez 2007 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Por aqui está tudo mto calmo, céu mto nublado, sem vento.
As previsões prometem melhorar qualquer coisa para a tarde.
Temp min: 2.5ºc
Temperatura actual: 5.8
Para já estou com uma grande gripe
Cumprimentos


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Dez 2007 às 09:45)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui está tudo mto calmo, céu mto nublado, sem vento.
> As previsões prometem melhorar qualquer coisa para a tarde.
> Temp min: 2.5ºc
> ...



As melhoras  e agasalha.te bem...


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 09:52)

Por aqui o vento já está a aumentar e a precipitação não tarda.

Depois das 5 negativas consecutivas hoje a mínima foi de *6,2ºC*


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 09:54)

Isto até parece mal, estou ao pulinhos na cadeira!!! Eu que pensava que se não tivesse nevado já não nevaria! Assim, fico mmmmmmmmuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiito feliz, especialmente com a cota a 700 metros (eu estou a 750!!!!). Aqui pela covilhã está cerca de 1 grau, nuvens muito baixas, o que ainda invalida a precipitação neve, mas já vai caindo uma agua-neve muito de molha tolos, que não dá para nada (podem constatar na webcam do spirit). Mas se se intensifica para os lados de espanha, a expectativa fica alta!!! 

Vamos ver se o céu levanta e fico ainda mais feliz! 

Até já!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Dez 2007 às 10:01)

Aqui tmb ja esta a pingar! 

Estão *9.3ºC* e a pressão está nos 1011hPa


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2007 às 10:10)

Aqui também já pinga! 
E está realmente escuro...


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:17)

Continua a precipitação de pequenas esferas de gelo. 

-0,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Dez 2007 às 10:19)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> Aqui tmb ja esta a pingar!
> 
> Estão *9.3ºC* e a pressão está nos 1011hPa



ja parou....


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2007 às 10:20)

Já está mesmo a chuver... A estrada já está completamente encharcada... 

Mas nem um floquito minimo de neve... 

Mas pronto, viva a chuva!!!


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 10:21)

Continuo sem perceber: O IM tá a meter os pes pelas mãos ou não? ou seja, a probabilidade de nevar é maior à tarde ou não? porque se de facto a entrada de ar quente vai cá chegar, então lá se foram as chances de neve

Como é, sr. são pedro?


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:26)

A neve tem este aspecto:







Pequenas esferas de gelo brando.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 10:28)

é granular... poderá ser da temperatura tão baixa?


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:30)

O carro estava cheio de geada às 9h da manhã.
Lá consegui raspar um pouco.





Isto era como eu via lá de dentro.


----------



## hurricane (18 Dez 2007 às 10:31)

Também queria! aqui ainda não chove nada, mas está muito frio cerca de 5 a 6º. 
Espero que a temperatura desca com achuva e caia uns flocos. Em 2006 o tempo estava identico por isso estou esperançado!


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2007 às 10:32)

Eu diria que é aquela "chuva molha tolos", mas em versão congelada..


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:32)

CidadeNeve disse:


> é granular... poderá ser da temperatura tão baixa?



Sim, deve ser um pequeno estrato de nuvem que só dá este tipo de precipitação fraca.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 10:38)

lol... a covilhã tem cada coisa... visitem a webcam da camara municipal da covilha (www.cm-covilha.pt) e depois comparem a imagem com a do spirit (lol).

Dois dias diferentes na mesma cidade, ou então acabou o dinheiro ao sr. carlos pinto pra mandar actualizar as imagens... 

 só mesmo para rir!


----------



## Serrano (18 Dez 2007 às 10:40)

Pelas 09 horas, no meu local de observação estavam 2 graus e uns chuviscos que quase não se notavam. Curiosamente, mantinha-se a geada e o gelo nalguns locais, até porque a mínima foi -0.9 graus, será que ainda vai nevar?
Na RFM falavam de queda de neve em Alijó, Mogadouro e Bragança.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 10:40)

Por aqui ainda não caiu pingo mas promete 

O vento aumenta de velocidade e tenho rajada máxima de 30km/h (brincadeirinha ao pé do que vem aí)

E tu visitante do forum que ainda não te registas-te. Estás à espera do que? Diz-nos como está o clima na tua cidade


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:44)

Em Sendim, a sul de Bragança, já está tudo branco


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:45)

Aqui também aumentou a intensidade da neve.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:46)

é neve


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 10:46)

Dan não enganes a malta isso é esferovite 

Acho que voces vão ficar enterrrados


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 10:47)

Dan disse:


> A neve tem este aspecto:
> 
> Pequenas esferas de gelo brando.



Graupel ou Neve granulada ? Se forem frágeis é Graupel, mas pela tua foto parece que são resistentes pelo que deve ser neve granulada, que normalmente cai dispersa e em muito pouca quantidade.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 10:48)

bem, espero que estejam todos aí a soprar pra mandar as nuvens tambem para cá! Dan, tens ideia de que direcção vêm as nuvens? pertencem às que entram por sudoeste ou vêm de Espanha? é que tanto quanto sei, são duas frentes distintas, a espanhola fria e associada a neve e a algarvia (lol) quente e associada ao vento e chuva...


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:48)

Os passeios já começam a ficar brancos.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 10:49)

e já agora, umas fotos ou videos pra tirar a barriga da miseria?


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 10:50)

Dan disse:


> é neve




Intensificou-se a queda de neve e já está tudo branco em algumas zonas.
Neste momento -0,2ºC e neve.

Na zona de Zamora deve estar a nevar bem...




Fonte: © INM


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 10:51)

Dan disse:


> Aqui também aumentou a intensidade da neve.





Brigantia disse:


> Intensificou-se a queda de neve e já está tudo branco em algumas zonas.
> Neste momento -0,2ºC e neve.



Queremos fotos


----------



## mocha (18 Dez 2007 às 10:52)

bom dia a todos, ena que animação, por aqui o ceu ta completamente nublado, chuva ainda nada, sigo com 11ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 10:53)

Por aqui céu ameaçador a minha estção continua a dar céu muito nublado  acho que ela deve estar á beira de mudar 

As duas frentes vai chocar aqui por cima de nós


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:53)




----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:58)

Vince disse:


> Graupel ou Neve granulada ? Se forem frágeis é Graupel, mas pela tua foto parece que são resistentes pelo que deve ser neve granulada, que normalmente cai dispersa e em muito pouca quantidade.



São cristais, mas muito pequenos e não estão agrupados em flocos. Têm as mais variadas formas; esferas, escamas, agulhas ...


----------



## redragon (18 Dez 2007 às 10:58)

por aqui nada de chuva e vento, pelo menos por enquanto...


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 10:59)

Isto é muito bonito, mas tenho que ir trabalhar. Mas vou levar a máquina fotográfica


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 11:02)

Bom dia, por cá choveu, mas foi tao pouco que nem deu para registar no pluviómetro. Por agora 10,2ºC e ceu encoberto.

Finalmente neva em bragança
Tirem muitas fotos


----------



## Henrique (18 Dez 2007 às 11:02)

Dan achas bem andares a espalhar açucar pelo bairro, malandro!
Bom dia! 
Exactamente mocha, céu muito nublado, e estam agora ums dolorosos 9.7ºC.
Não gosto nada destas lutas entre frentes, é que muitas delas, acabam por se cansar e estendem a bandeira branca :S. Mas enfim, nevar aqui na nao neva, portanto estou a favor da frente quente :P mas que venha devagarinho e com alguma "tranquiliade".


----------



## Santos (18 Dez 2007 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu está completamente nublado,  temperatura está a descer  depois de ter chegado aos 10.1º ( que foi o valor mais elevado dos últimos dias) está agora em 9.7ºC, a pressão é de 1011 Hpa e o vento de NE


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 11:06)

o satelite parece mostrar a frente quente a empurrar a neve pra fora de portugal...  mas vamos ver. na Covilhã, 2 graus, nevoeiro cerrado e pouca expectativa de neve... vou fazer as malas e migro pra trás-(d)os-montes. ou pra cima da serra!


----------



## Kraliv (18 Dez 2007 às 11:09)

Boas,


@ Dan...vê lá se logo mostras mais qualquer coisita  isso agora tá muito fracote 


Aqui pelo Alentejo Central começou um ligeiro molha parvos e espertos e a temperatura ronda os 8ºC.

A mínima registada foi de 6ºC e oscilou entre os 6º e 7º durante toda a noite.



Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva(m) o(s) dia(s).


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 11:17)

As nuvens carregadas intenseficam-se


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 11:23)

Aqui já está tudo branco, pena a neve ser muito fraca pois se caisse com mais força dava um nevão visto a neve ser muito seca! A temperatura é de -1,1ºC e a humidade de 82%.












Está a nevar no centro também? Não li o que está para trás...


----------



## Kraliv (18 Dez 2007 às 11:23)

Lá está (região de Évora) o molha parvos e espertos que eu referi à pouco 




Fil... já dá para ir _lavando_ a vista.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 11:25)

Fil disse:


> Aqui já está tudo branco, pena a neve ser muito fraca pois se caisse com mais força dava um nevão visto a neve ser muito seca! A temperatura é de -1,1ºC e a humidade de 82%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a inveja é um sentimento feio, mas pronto! tenho inveja...


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 11:26)

Fil disse:


> Aqui já está tudo branco, pena a neve ser muito fraca pois se caisse com mais força dava um nevão visto a neve ser muito seca! A temperatura é de -1,1ºC e a humidade de 82%.



Que espectáculo !!! Não pensei que estivesse a cair tanta !


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 11:29)

Hehe boas fotos Fil  isso é só o inicio  de um grande nevão.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Dez 2007 às 11:29)

CidadeNeve disse:


> a inveja é um sentimento feio, msa pronto! tenho inveja...



Eu tambem...


----------



## iceworld (18 Dez 2007 às 11:35)

Subio rápido  mas parece ter estabilizado agora nos 9º
Chuva nada mas já não deve tardar
Hoje ainda não consegui ver ponta da Serra de Lousã


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 11:35)

Estive na serra de Nogueira e estavam -4.5º! ás 10 horas

Até que horas nevará em Bragança?
isto tá lindo!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 11:36)

Os flocos estão a aumentar de tamanho e intensidade...!!!


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2007 às 11:37)

Por aqui a neve vai caindo de uma forma um pouco envergonhada, mas vai deixando a sua marca nas ruas..









no meu quintal...






estão neste momento -0,8ºC


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 11:37)

CidadeNeve disse:


> a inveja é um sentimento feio, mas pronto! tenho inveja...



Qual é a temperatura na Covilhã ? No radar vai aparecendo precipitação pelo centro.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 11:38)

Vince disse:


> Que espectáculo !!! Não pensei que estivesse a cair tanta !



bons dias a postar desde castelo branco, quando sai da covilha por volta das 7h caiam umas farrapitas mas nada de especial neste momento vendo pela webcam parece estar muito nevoeiro

tao a ver o que e que eu dizia ontem a noite que iria nevar durante esta noite e onde é que estava essa precipitação nos modelos????  
parabéns amigos brigantinos


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 11:43)

Vince disse:


> Qual é a temperatura na Covilhã ? No radar vai aparecendo precipitação pelo centro.



de momento, onde estou, cerca de 2,5º. Nuvens muito baixas, criando nevoeiro cerrado...


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 11:44)

CidadeNeve disse:


> a inveja é um sentimento feio, mas pronto! tenho inveja...



O inverno ainda nem começou 

Agora o problema é medir a precipitação, assim está o meu pluviómetro...





Continua a cair e a temperatura mantem-se inalterada nos -1,0ºC.


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2007 às 11:46)

Por aqui ameaça ameaça mas ainda nao caiu nada....
Continua bastante frio não tenho aqui sitio para ver a temperatura actual mas deve andar proxima dos 0ºC


----------



## Kraliv (18 Dez 2007 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Fil disse:


> ...
> Já agora, aproveito para dizer que meti online uma webcam em minha casa para quem quiser ver o que se vai passando por cá:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/fil/webcam
> ...





Se desses um jeito a essa WebCam é que era  essa imagem tá 

Ou tens por aí algo (presuntos, salpicão...NEVE ) que não podemos ver


----------



## Luis França (18 Dez 2007 às 11:50)

No Porto Moniz (Madeira), costa noroeste já está assim.


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 11:58)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Kraliv disse:


> Se desses um jeito a essa WebCam é que era  essa imagem tá
> 
> Ou tens por aí algo (presuntos, salpicão...NEVE ) que não podemos ver





Custou 10€ o raio da webcam, não consigo pô-la melhor...

-1,1ºC

Um macro da neve


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 12:02)

Começou a nevar em Lamego...


----------



## iceworld (18 Dez 2007 às 12:04)

Já chove por aqui


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 12:06)

spiritmind disse:


> onde é que estava essa precipitação nos modelos????



É uma precipitação minima, ela não está nos modelos nem sequer aparece no radar de Espanha que cobre Bragança. E no satélite só há nuvens baixas. A neve não deve ser da mais usual.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 12:07)

Mas que cai...ai isso cai...


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 12:08)

Vince disse:


> É uma precipitação minima, ela não está nos modelos nem sequer aparece no radar de Espanha que cobre Bragança. E no satélite só há nuvens baixas. A neve não deve ser da mais usual.



pois é estranho no minimo mas ainda bem que cai 
na covilha tb ja esta a cair de uma forma tenue mas está a cair recebi agora uma msg... logo agora que não estou la


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 12:09)

Grandes fotos!!
Que inveja!!!

Mas este inverno, seguindo a tradição dos ultimos dois anos tambem irá nevar cá, espero eu.

temp. actual: 11,0ºC e vento fraco a moderado (está a aumentar)
Continua o ceu encoberto e nada de chuva. Que seca!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Dez 2007 às 12:10)

Bolas, só aqui é que nada.
Bem mas se já está a chover em coimbra, já não deve faltar mto.
Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Já há neve em Lamego  
Belas fotos Fil.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 12:12)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Fil disse:


> Custou 10€ o raio da webcam, não consigo pô-la melhor...
> 
> -1,1ºC
> 
> Um macro da neve




bela foto


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2007 às 12:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Começou a nevar em Lamego...



A serio?! 

Mas és de Lamego?! Sou de aí perto: Várzea da Serra (Tarouca). Uma aldeia a 950m de altura! Isso quer dizer que lá então também deve estar a nevar! 

Por Odivelas, estrada molhada, mas a chuva parou há 1 hora e ainda não voltou mais...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 12:15)

Por aqui o vento vindo de Este intensefica-se as nuvens vem de sudueste  está quase a começar a festa por aqui


----------



## Fernando (18 Dez 2007 às 12:16)

Aii.. Que bonita a minha terra toda branquinha... Apesar de ter tirado a barriga de miserias de neve aqui no frio polaco, e sempre diferente ver neve na minha cidade. Espero que para a semana ainda encontre algo.. Por aqui (Lodz, Polonia) nao ha temperaturas superiores a 0 graus ha uma semana..

Aproveitem bem a neve!!


----------



## jPdF (18 Dez 2007 às 12:16)

Em Coimbra começou a chover à uns minutos,
a temperatura mínima foi de 4.2ºC
Agora sigo com 9.4ºC!
Pressão 1012hPa...

**********

Pela Galiza o cenário é este:
http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=17&mn=LUG


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



Fil disse:


> Um macro da neve



Parecem Agulhas 



> *Needles:*
> Needles are slender, columnar ice crystals that grow when the temperature is around -5 C (23 F).  On your sleeve these snowflakes look like small bits of white hair. One of the amazing things about snow crystals is that their growth changes from thin, flat plates to long, slender needles when the temperature changes by just a few degrees.  Why this happens remains something of a scientific mystery.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 12:17)

AnDré disse:


> A serio?!
> 
> Mas és de Lamego?! São de aí perto: Várzea da Serra (Tarouca). Uma aldeia a 950m de altura! Isso quer dizer que lá então também deve estar a nevar!
> 
> Por Odivelas, estrada molhada, mas a chuva parou há 1 hora e ainda não voltou mais...



Sou de Lamego mas vivo em Bragança...e a minha mãe telefonou-me a dizer.
e conheço varza...belos bailaricos no Verão


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 12:17)

AnDré disse:


> A serio?!
> 
> Mas és de Lamego?! São de aí perto: Várzea da Serra (Tarouca). Uma aldeia a 950m de altura! Isso quer dizer que lá então também deve estar a nevar!
> 
> Por Odivelas, estrada molhada, mas a chuva parou há 1 hora e ainda não voltou mais...



Sou de Lamego mas vivo em Bragança...e a minha mãe telefonou-me a dizer.
e conheço Varzea da Serra...belos bailaricos no Verão


----------



## redragon (18 Dez 2007 às 12:22)

por aqui já caiu qq coisa mas só deu para molhar o chão...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2007 às 12:22)

Contrastes entre as massas de ar diferentes que estão a afectar o território de Portugal Continental: enquanto o Nordeste é afectado por uma massa de ar muito fria, apresentando alguma húmidade, procedente de leste e favorecendo a ocorrência de neve naquela região, o resto do território de Portugal Continental já está sob a influência de uma massa de ar procedente do Atlântico, também húmida mas relativamente mais quente e que está na origem de precipitação em forma de chuva.
Trata-se, portanto, de duas situações distintas e que condicionam o actual estado do tempo: neve nas terras altas do nordeste, com temperaturas baixas; alguma chuva e temperaturas relativamente amenas no resto do território de Portugal Conrtinental. A zona de contacto entre as duas massas de ar limitará a área com probabilidade de queda de neve no dia de hoje.





copyright © NOAA


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2007 às 12:32)

Bom dia!!!

Por aqui, o vento ta moderado e frio
Ainda nao choveu mas po lado do mar as nuvens sao muito escuras..
A temperatura actual e 7ºC


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 12:33)

amigos de bragança ainda neva por ai?


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 12:40)

spiritmind disse:


> amigos de bragança ainda neva por ai?



Ainda


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 12:40)

Qualquer coisita...


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 12:40)

NEVA!!


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 12:40)

Dan disse:


> Ainda



queremos fotos


----------



## jpmartins (18 Dez 2007 às 12:41)

Por aqui já caíu umas pingas, nada de significativo.
Estou mesmo a ver que vou ter que mudar o barraco para outra terra.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 12:42)

As estradas dentro da cidade estão um perigo...


----------



## hurricane (18 Dez 2007 às 12:43)

Por aqui tb 7ºC. O tempo esta muito escuro parece noite, mas até agora só cairam uns pingos, mas esta a preparar-se espero eu!


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 12:43)

Aqui já não cai quase nada... 

Acho que já não vamos ter muito mais que isto, mas já foi bastante bom visto a situação teoricamente não ser muito favorável. Já vi chover em vez de nevar com situações mais favoráveis.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 12:43)




----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 12:44)

Se calhar vai acabar em breve aí em Bragança, as nuvens que havia estão a ser empurradas para norte e parece que estão a dar lugar a uma neblina ou nevoeiro.Pelo menos é o que parece neste loop:





http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 12:46)

Dan disse:


>



 sortudo  pode-se considerar o primeiro nevao do ano por ai


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 12:49)

spiritmind disse:


> sortudo  pode-se considerar o primeiro nevao do ano por ai



Sim, ainda acabou por nevar em 2007


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 12:50)

Vince disse:


> Se calhar vai acabar em breve aí em Bragança, as nuvens que havia estão a ser empurradas para norte e parece que estão a dar lugar a uma neblina ou nevoeiro.Pelo menos é o que parece neste loop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois é Vince nota-se bem a faixa que divide o calor e o frio  por isso as temperaturas devem por fim subir no norte.

Aqui por fim começam a cair as primeiras pingas.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 12:53)

Aumentou novamente a intensidade da neve.


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2007 às 12:57)

Epááá... Juro-vos que se já tivesse de férias, ia de imediato apanhar um expresso para Bragança... Ahhh... que inveja! 

Bem, a fcul chama por mim. Quando voltar à noite, que hajam muitas fotos da neve de hoje. E que caia com muita força!


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 12:57)

E os flocos? Do mesmo tamanho? O céu está a aliviar ou nem por isso?


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 12:59)

Bgc disse:


> E os flocos? Do mesmo tamanho? O céu está a aliviar ou nem por isso?



Continuam pequenos. Isto não deve dar um grande nevão, mas já não é mau


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 13:01)

Assim nevava há uma hora atrás (com zoom 12x, senão não se via nada)

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3slkl_neve-em-braganca-18122007_news"]Video Neve em BraganÃ§a - 18/12/2007 - neve, braganÃ§a - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/9TsFNOh6jrdmpqJX7&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/9TsFNOh6jrdmpqJX7[/ame]


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 13:03)

Espectáculo! 

Que inveja!!


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 13:04)

Fil disse:


> Assim nevava há uma hora atrás (com zoom 12x, senão não se via nada)
> 
> Video Neve em BraganÃ§a - 18/12/2007 - neve, braganÃ§a - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2007 às 13:05)

Lindo lindo também quero neve , por aqui, região tropical que ar quente na rua, já registei 1 mm mas qd ia para Faro por volta das 10h30m , caiu um aguaceiro daqueles que não se vê nada à frente, só que durou cerca de 2 minutos, céu nublado e vento moderado


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 13:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é Vince nota-se bem a faixa que divide o calor e o frio  por isso as temperaturas devem por fim subir no norte.



É isso que estou a tentar perceber agora olhando para várias estações amadoras. Até pode ser que sejam só nuvens e a temperatura nem baixe muito.

Em Trancoso (800m), Beira Alta, mantem-se -2.3Cº (minima de -3.3):





http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=I90581016


----------



## Ice (18 Dez 2007 às 13:06)

Que espectáculo!!!  Quem me dera poder estar aí... Mas tenho q trabalhar...


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 13:07)

A temperatura está nos 0,1ºC e a neve está a cair com menos intensidade...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 13:20)

Belo video e belas fotos

Por aqui 11,8ºC e nada de chuva embora o radar do IM ja tenha precipitação nesta zona


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 13:23)

Gilmet disse:


> Belo video e belas fotos
> 
> Por aqui 11,8ºC e nada de chuva embora o radar do IM ja tenha precipitação nesta zona



O que é azulado deve ser falso eco.

*Radar*








> População e entidades locais consideram situação boa para os solos
> *Bragança começa a ficar coberta por um manto de neve *
> A cidade de Bragança está a ficar coberta por um manto branco de neve, que surpreendeu os habitantes locais nas primeiras horas da manhã de hoje. Nos telhados, nos automóveis e em algumas ruas já se acumulava por volta das 11h00 uma leve camada de neve.
> 
> ...






> 2007-12-18 12:11
> *Bragança
> Neve surpreende bragantinos
> Autoridades e população preferem a neve à chuva, para fazer face à falta de água na região.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 13:31)

Por fim a minha estação já está a indicar a transição de céu muito nublado para chuva


----------



## GFVB (18 Dez 2007 às 13:32)

Olá a todos.

Aqui por Alcabideche tudo tranquilo. Muita nebulosidade, algum chuvisco mas nada de significativo.
O vento ainda não passou por aqui. A temperatura relativamente a dias anteriores está ligeiramente mais elevada, mas ainda está frio. Se bem que também estou engripado... febre e dores de garganta 
Já existem novos desenvolvimentos relativamente a esta tarde / noite?

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 13:34)

Ja chove! 11,9ºC


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 13:44)

GFVB disse:


> Já existem novos desenvolvimentos relativamente a esta tarde / noite?



Tudo muito calmo...
Nem em Sagres há vento que se veja ... Os modelos indicavam pelo menos o dobro a esta hora.





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/observacaoEmaGeral.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2007 às 13:48)

*ATENÇÃO ÀS PRÓXIMAS HORAS:* Uma linha de instabilidade bastante activa, associada a uma profunda depressão que se encontra localizada a Oeste da Península Ibérica, vai afectar Portugal Continental a partir desta tarde, prevendo-se um substancial agravamento do estado do tempo. Assim, primeiro nas regiões do sul e depois progredindo para as regiões do centro e do norte, haverá um aumento da nebulosidade, com ocorrência de chuva por vezes forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros; o vento tornar-se-á forte, com rajadas muito fortes que poderão ultrapassar os 100 quilómetros por hora, de sueste. Há ainda a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas e queda de neve nas terras altas do interior norte e centro.
Sugere-se o devido acompanhamento desta situação, pois quer a intensidade da chuva quer a intensidade do vento levaram a emissão de alertas laranjas por parte do Instituto de Meteorologia, havendo a possibilidade de ocorrência de eventuais inundações em áreas restritas (especialmente nas regiões do litoral), bem como a queda de objectos ou árvores devido à força do vento. No mar, a ondulação aumentará até 3 a 4,5 metros de altura no final do dia.
Para medidas de autoproteção aconselha-se a consulta do site da Autoridade Nacional da Protecção Civil.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 13:48)

Vince disse:


> Tudo muito calmo...
> Nem em Sagres há vento que se veja ... Os modelos indicavam pelo menos o dobro a esta hora.



O vento só vai aparecer quando a frente estiver mesmo a chegar


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 13:51)

Continua a cair.


----------



## Snowflake (18 Dez 2007 às 13:57)

Dan disse:


> Continua a cair.



bem, mas que bela foto

quem me dera, mas aqui por Lisboa raramente isso acontece infelizmente


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 14:02)

Boas aqui ficam mais algumas fotos de Bragança, enquanto a neve continua a cair. Neste momento 0,3ºC.











Vamos ao trabalho, até mais logo.


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2007 às 14:03)

quem me dera, mas aqui por Lisboa raramente isso acontece infelizmente[/QUOTE]


Ainda se queixam tiveram 2 anos consecutivos com neve... Nos aqui da zona do Porto ja nao se ve neve a mais de 25anos 

Ps: Ja chove mas ja parou


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 14:07)

Cheio de inveja mas pronto, fico feliz por vocês


----------



## Snowflake (18 Dez 2007 às 14:07)

JPS Gaia disse:


> quem me dera, mas aqui por Lisboa raramente isso acontece infelizmente




Ainda se queixam tiveram 2 anos consecutivos com neve... Nos aqui da zona do Porto ja nao se ve neve a mais de 25anos 

Ps: Ja chove mas ja parou[/QUOTE]

sim, mas foi uma excepção e para além disso foi apenas um dia. Este ano duvido muito que volte a nevar, mas enfim, sonhar nao custa


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 14:07)

Avista-se a Serra de Nogueira ou Montesinho?


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2007 às 14:07)

Bolas e por aqui ainda nada...
Há pouco a minha estação ainda marcava -1ºC
1016hpa
88% H.R

Imagem da web cam esta hora ( esta um pouco escura) não se verifica neve nenhuma


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 14:10)

Por aqui já choveu *0,2mm*

Agora só deve chegar mais "rain" logo pela noite.


----------



## Serrano (18 Dez 2007 às 14:13)

Vai chovendo na Covilhã, com 4 graus na zona baixa da cidade, lá se foram as esperanças de ver neve mais a sério...


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 14:15)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, com muito vento. Ameaça cair chuva misturada com neve... Vamos aguardar....  Ainda tenho esperanças!!!


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 14:16)

aqui pela carpinteira o chaparro vai saindo do caçoupo (trad: o nevoeiro levanta-se). Estou certo de que a temperatura baixar neva... vamos ver! assim o diz o IM. Na guarda sei que so chove... pfff, que seca!


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 14:20)

jonaslor disse:


> Por aqui céu muito nublado, com muito vento. Ameaça cair chuva misturada com neve... Vamos aguardar....  Ainda tenho esperanças!!!



pois amigo mais uma vez o pessoal de bragança foi contemplado fico feliz por eles, mais uma vez os modelos falharam rendondamente pois so davam precipitação se bem se lembram para o interior centro e sul do pais e essa precipitação foi toda para norte  temos de tirar ilações dai....

neste momento nao estou na covilha mas tou em contacto com pessoas de la dizem que existe pouca precipitação e a que existe é misturada com neve  agora falta o frio....


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 14:20)

Aqui já está a começar a aquecer bem 11.7ºC subiu 2ºC em menos de 15 minutos.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 14:22)

CidadeNeve disse:


> aqui pela carpinteira o chaparro vai saindo do caçoupo (trad: o nevoeiro levanta-se). Estou certo de que a temperatura baixar neva... vamos ver! assim o diz o IM. Na guarda sei que so chove... pfff, que seca!



tas em que lugar da cidade amigo? na zona do campo de futebol quando existe pecipitação cai misturada..... ainda podemos ter sorte logo se verá


----------



## jPdF (18 Dez 2007 às 14:23)

Em Coimbra a temperatura subiu apenas 0.7ºC nas duas horas passadas...
9.9ºC
A pouco começou a chover com pouca intensidade, mas de forma constante! E continua!


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 14:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> O vento só vai aparecer quando a frente estiver mesmo a chegar



Vamos ver. Estou a estranhar porque o resto está a bater mais ou menos bem. 

*GFS 12z (run 6z)  vs. Imagem Satélite MPE (estimativa precipitação) das 12z*





Compara a previsão da precipitação para as 12:00 com a imagem de satélite da mesma hora e vês que bate quase certinho, até a localização de uma zona com mais precipitação a Oeste da Madeira. A pressão por cá também bate bem. Mas o vento está muito abaixo.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 14:31)

spiritmind disse:


> tas em que lugar da cidade amigo? na zona do campo de futebol quando existe pecipitação cai misturada..... ainda podemos ter sorte logo se verá



Estou no Ernesto Cruz. Mas perdi a esperança... A temperatura continua a subir, o nevoeiro afinal não arreda e creio que a temperatura vai continuar a subir gradualmente, pelo que à noite, as temperaturas não baixarão o suficiente para isso. É hora de descolar o nariz da janela e encostar-me ao aquecimento... 

Fica pra Janeiro...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 14:32)

Vince disse:


> Vamos ver. Estou a estranhar porque o resto está a bater mais ou menos bem.
> 
> Compara a previsão da precipitação para as 12:00 com a imagem de satélite da mesma hora e vês que bate quase certinho, até a localização de uma zona com mais precipitação a Oeste da Madeira. A pressão por cá também bate bem. Mas o vento está muito abaixo.



Já não é a primeira vez que os modelos prevem vento e nao o há tem sido quase sempre assim...já não me lembro de uma boa tempestade acompanhada com muito vento a não ser em Outubro e Novembro do ano passado em houve passagens de muitas frentes bastante activas.

Fez mais vento durante todo o Verão do que propriamente durante todo o Outono.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 14:40)

Volta a nevar com alguma intensidade, agora flocos um pouco maiores.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 14:43)

É assim mesmo 

*Brigantia*, avistas Montesinho ou Serra de Nogueira?


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 14:43)

Brigantia disse:


> Volta a nevar com alguma intensidade, agora flocos um pouco maiores.



é pá, já era altura de mandarem alguma para aqui!  não havemos nós de estar invejosos! 

a esperança é a ultima a morrer, já dizia a pandora...


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 14:43)

Brigantia disse:


> Volta a nevar com alguma intensidade, agora flocos um pouco maiores.



segundo os modelos nas proximas 12h ainda existe possibilidade de continuar a nevar  disfrutem


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 14:46)

CidadeNeve disse:


> é pá, já era altura de mandarem alguma para aqui!  não havemos nós de estar invejosos!
> 
> a esperança é a ultima a morrer, já dizia a pandora...



pois tb ja começo a ficar sem esperanças pois se tivesse de ter nevado na zona centro do pais já tinha de ter nevado pois a partir de agora as temperaturas tenderam a subir com a entrada da frente  fica pa proxima


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 14:52)

ninguem tem por ai uma webcam pelas zonas transmontanas para vermos em directo a queda de neve


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 14:54)

Bgc disse:


> É assim mesmo
> 
> *Brigantia*, avistas Montesinho ou Serra de Nogueira?


Não avisto, mas essas serras já devem ter uma boa acumulação.

Por agora abrandou um pouco mas esta tarde ainda promete.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 14:54)

O Fil tem mas a imagem não está nas melhores condições...

http://www.meteopt.com/fil/webcam


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 14:57)

Bgc disse:


> O Fil tem mas a imagem não está nas melhores condições...
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/fil/webcam





thanks epá amigo fil nao da para focar isso melhor?

ps: estão a conseguir colocar smiles? bem clico neles mas nao funcionam os que estou a por é a mao


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:00)

ele diz q a câmara é das de 10 euros :P


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:07)

*Brigantia*, já deitaram sal pelas ruas?


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 15:07)

Ja choveu e já parou! Por agora tá quentinho 12,6ºC e há uma ligeira neblina.

Cuidado brigantinos por este andar ainda ficam enterrados em neve
Quantos centimetros é que já cairam?


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 15:07)

Bgc disse:


> ele diz q a câmara é das de 10 euros :P



Pior que aquilo, só no chinês a 1€


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:10)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...nal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=11&tipoObs=temp

Nordeste Transmontano praticamente todo abaixo de 0ºC às 13h.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:11)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/obsHorarios.jsp

A temperatura em Bragança, hoje, faz quase uma linha recta


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 15:12)

Por volta das 19h 20h deve comçar a entrar forte e feio pelo continente a dentro


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:15)

Eu tive na serra de Nogueira ás 10 da manhã e já havia acumulação....imagino agora!
No Satélite vê-se que está praticamente a chegar uma frente de sudoeste a Bragança irá parar de nevar?


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:18)

Temo que essa frente faça subir a temperatura...


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:20)

Os flocos são diferentes dos da manhã...estão cada vez maiores!


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:20)

Estou a tentar ouvir a Brigantia online mas não consigo...


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:21)

De manhã, segundo li, era a dar pro gelo 
Óptimo assim, garante uma acumulação maior!


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:21)

E eu não consigo entra no inm.es!


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:22)

BRIGANTIA ONLINE ON FIRE!!!!! 



Aqui, pelo Porto, estou com 6ºC e vai chovendo.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:22)

inm.es está fine, por aqui.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:23)

sim de manhã pareciam bolas de esferovite...agora caiem mais lentamente e "dançam" ao sabor do vento!


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:24)

Temos poeta 

O bcd.pt, antes, tinha uma webcam online que estava na Sá Carneiro. Mas agora nada...


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 15:24)

ferreira5 disse:


> sim de manhã pareciam bolas de esferovite...agora caiem mais lentamente e "dançam" ao sabor do vento!



sortudos  que inveja tenho de voces


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:26)

A bóia de Faro já registou a altura máxima das ondas 4,23m a altura significativa 2,5 m, podem consultar aqui o estado do mar http://www.hidrografico.pt/wwwbd/Boias/BoiasUltimoRegisto.asp


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:27)

Estamos quase a ser tocados pela nova frente...tou curioso...


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:28)

Eu tenho uma webcam mas não sei como se põe online...eu moro no loreto


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:30)

será por isso que osflocos ficam maiores?


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 15:31)

srs de bragança preparem-se... acho que daqui a pouco a neve vai se tornar incomoda... a chuva cada vez é mais intensa e não tarda, chega aí assim... a ver!


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:34)

Espero é que chegue neve com muita intensidade  a temperatura continua muito baixa! 

*Ferreira5*, não trabalhas?


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 15:36)

Bom, por aqui a temperatura é de 6.4 °C e começou a chover com muito vento. Consigo ver as penhas da serra com neve, embora cobertas de nevoeiro. Arrisco a dizer que para a Serra da Estrela terá nevado para uma cota de 1400-1500 metros acima. A cota é apenas uma suposição, sem certezas. Vamos esperar, o IM diz que para a partir da tarde as terras altas do interior centro e norte pode nevar a uma altitude de 700 metros.
Algúém me sabe confirmar se provalvelmente é isto que vai acontecer?


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:36)

Tou de férias!


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:37)

Muito difícil...

Recebi agora a informação de que em Murça também está a nevar, mas com pouca intensidade.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:38)

*Ferreira5*, qualidade de vida 

Eu só na 6ª feira...


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:39)

Para já é um dos melhores períodos do dia em termos de queda de neve!


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 15:39)

Grandes notícias


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 15:42)

Eu tambem tou de férias 

Por aqui pressão nos 1010hpa o vento é nulo estou com 12.1ºC.

Bragança vai ficar enterrada acho que se a temperatura nao subiu ate agora ja nao sobe


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 15:43)

Vou sair e tirar umas fotos antes que venha a chuva!!!


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2007 às 15:46)

Aqui por Braga caem os chuviscos muito tímidos mas o vento está a dar uma sensação térmica terrível 


Fil, Dan, Brigantia por onde é que vocês andam??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2007 às 15:46)

Boa tarde a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *5,3 ºC*.
Neste momento, a temperatura é de *11,0 ºC*, que é a máxima até agora.
Tem vindo a chuviscar e já se acumulou *1 mm *de precipitação.
A humidade relativa está nos *93 %*.


----------



## apaxe (18 Dez 2007 às 15:47)

Amigos não é bluff, mas no Entroncamento embora não esteja a nevar a chuva que cai é mais lenta e trás neve quase diluida com ela.
E não é Fenómeno


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 15:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bragança vai ficar enterrada acho que se a temperatura nao subiu ate agora ja nao sobe



O momento decisivo vai ser agora que aquela frente de nuvens está só agora a chegar lá. Se mesmo assim continuar a nevar, isso é mesmo capaz de durar horas. Acho que não está a penetrar assim tanto calor para norte.







A sul vai aumentando o ventol:












Nas Penhas Douradas está fraco:


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 15:52)

apaxe disse:


> Amigos não é bluff, mas no Entroncamento embora não esteja a nevar a chuva que cai é mais lenta e trás neve quase diluida com ela.
> E não é Fenómeno



A SERIO????

Vou fazer uma pergunta um pouco estupida....ou talvez nao
Mas será que ainda e possivel ter alguma esperança de ver alguma neve por estes lados, nem que seja diluida (Agua/Neve)???

Se Entroncamento está assim....


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 15:52)

apaxe disse:


> Amigos não é bluff, mas no Entroncamento embora não esteja a nevar a chuva que cai é mais lenta e trás neve quase diluida com ela.
> E não é Fenómeno



Bem-vindo apaxe. Sabes que temperatura está por aí?

Se estiverem perto de 10ºC é mesmo fenomeno 

E o resto do pessoal está à espera do quê para se registar e participar?


----------



## Seavoices (18 Dez 2007 às 16:06)

squidward disse:


> A SERIO????
> 
> Vou fazer uma pergunta um pouco estupida....ou talvez nao
> Mas será que ainda e possivel ter alguma esperança de ver alguma neve por estes lados, nem que seja diluida (Agua/Neve)???
> ...



Dificilmente... A temperatura está gradualmente a subir à medida que a frente está a entrar, de sudoeste para Nordeste. A zona transmontana talvez tenha ainda algumas horas de neve, que poderá ser intensa. A cota vai começar a subir e a zona centro, exceptuando a Serra da Estrela está toda abaixo da cota.


----------



## migueltejo (18 Dez 2007 às 16:07)

Boas tardes a todos,finalmente a chuvinha ta a chegar,,altamente,aki por Marinhais ja vai chovendo mas ainda não é mto intensa,algum vento de sueste ke vai aumentando de intensidade e a temperatura esta nos 11.5 graus.Gostava de ver aki nevar como vi em 2006 mas agora é chuva ke vem a caminho


----------



## Sam (18 Dez 2007 às 16:08)

Olá a todos!!!!
Respondo ao apelo e juntei.me ao forum.
Não percebo mto disto mas já há algum tempo que venho acompanhando o forum.
Por aqui está céu mto nublado e vento. Está a cair uma chuva miudinha que mal dá para perceber
Sam


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 16:10)

Seavoices disse:


> Dificilmente... A temperatura está gradualmente a subir à medida que a frente está a entrar, de sudoeste para Nordeste. A zona transmontana talvez tenha ainda algumas horas de neve, que poderá ser intensa. A cota vai começar a subir e a zona centro, exceptuando a Serra da Estrela está toda abaixo da cota.



Hmm...é pena

Os nossos amigos de Bragança tão-me a fazer cá uma inveja
Talvez em Janeiro quem sabe...


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 16:11)

Seavoices disse:


> Dificilmente... A temperatura está gradualmente a subir à medida que a frente está a entrar, de sudoeste para Nordeste. A zona transmontana talvez tenha ainda algumas horas de neve, que poderá ser intensa. A cota vai começar a subir e a zona centro, exceptuando a Serra da Estrela está toda abaixo da cota.



Então ainda é possivel nevar para a Serra da Estrela, com uma cota de 800m?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 16:14)

Sam disse:


> Olá a todos!!!!
> Respondo ao apelo e juntei.me ao forum.
> Não percebo mto disto mas já há algum tempo que venho acompanhando o forum.
> Por aqui está céu mto nublado e vento. Está a cair uma chuva miudinha que mal dá para perceber
> Sam



Bem vindo Sam  contamos com a tua participação.


----------



## ppereira (18 Dez 2007 às 16:17)

Repondendo ao apelo para a participação neste forum.
Se está alguém na guarda. está a chover mas a q cota. é q a estação do IM está a uma cota a rondar os 850 m (penso eu). e junto à Sé??
não estará a nevar???
é q aí a cota ronda os 1000/1050 m .


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 16:19)

jonaslor disse:


> Então ainda é possivel nevar para a Serra da Estrela, com uma cota de 800m?



não me parece... seria necessario um arrefecimento que não acontecerá dado que a frente quente de sw empurra o fenómeno transmontano (onde se registou a neve) para fora... 

Se quisermos ver neve, teremos de ir lá acima... E mesmo assim, nunca é nada de especial, por causa do nevoeiro. Mas podes sempre ver a webcam da turistrela...


----------



## GFVB (18 Dez 2007 às 16:21)

Em Alcabideche já vão caindo alguns aguaceiros com lligeira intensidade.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 16:21)

Minho disse:


> Fil, Dan, Brigantia por onde é que vocês andam??



A trabalhar...mas tenho passado pelo MeteoPT quando posso. 
Continua a nevar e as temperaturas continuam baixas, 0,5ºC. Acho que o fim da tarde vai trazer ainda mais neve....
Estou morto por sair para ir fazer alguns registos


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2007 às 16:23)

retiro o que disse jonaslor... via webcam não ves nada... ou nevou tanto, que tapou a camera () ou então, como costume não funciona... 

enfim... também ninguem nos manda sermos agarrados...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 16:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Bem-vindo apaxe. Sabes que temperatura está por aí?
> 
> Se estiverem perto de 10ºC é mesmo fenomeno
> 
> E o resto do pessoal está à espera do quê para se registar e participar?



Hotspot continua com a tua estratégia de marketing  que está a resultar.

Dou as boas vindas aos novos membros...não tenham medo de participar


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 16:24)

ppereira disse:


> Repondendo ao apelo para a participação neste forum.
> Se está alguém na guarda. está a chover mas a q cota. é q a estação do IM está a uma cota a rondar os 850 m (penso eu). e junto à Sé??
> não estará a nevar???
> é q aí a cota ronda os 1000/1050 m .



Bem-Vindo ao Forum, contamos com os teus relatos

ps-é impressão minha ou estão a surgir novos participantes como cogumelos??


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 16:24)

E o resto do pessoal está à espera do quê para se registar e participar?

Boa Sam e Ppereira

E o resto do pessoal está à espera do quê para se registar e participar?

Estão a ver não dói 

O vento parece estar a aumentar finalmente. Neste momento escala 4 beaufort


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 16:28)

Bem vindo a todos os novos membros

Estou confiante em relação a bragança. A neve não vai parar e vai cair o nevão do século!. Mas agora a sério, como é que vai a situação em bragança?

Por aqui 12,7ºC, a máxima até agora é de 12,9ºC.
E não chove! Tá dificil! Hoje ainda so choveu duas vezes e dessas duas vezes a chuva foi fraca Quero tempestades!


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 16:29)

Gilmet: Vamos esperar com "tranquilidade". Ela vem para cá e já não foge...


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 16:33)

Malta, aqui a temperatura  desceu defenitivamente para os 9ºC. Há uma tendencia de descida de temperatura. Ainda ha esperanças?? lool


----------



## Weatherman (18 Dez 2007 às 16:34)

ora por vouzela estamos com 5ºC 
e no caramulo esta a chuver 
ja vi que aqui nao vai nevar


----------



## Snowflake (18 Dez 2007 às 16:34)

Por estes lados, continua escuro mas sem chuva


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 16:35)

squidward disse:


> Malta, aqui a temperatura  desceu defenitivamente para os 9ºC. Há uma tendencia de descida de temperatura. Ainda ha esperanças?? lool




Amigos...onde não nevou ainda já não vai nevar.  Certinho


----------



## Sam (18 Dez 2007 às 16:35)

Aqui tá um tempo mto estranho.... ora parece que vai desabar a chover ora fica com nuvens  mais claras.... quem me dera que nevasse.......  mas tá cá um frio ....... fui à rua confirmar se chovia...  ... umas pingas mto timidas....


----------



## Kraliv (18 Dez 2007 às 16:37)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu tenho uma webcam mas não sei como se põe online...eu moro no loreto





Eu tinha feito e estava algures pelo forum um Tutorial a ensinar uma maneira fácil de o fazer.

Alguém da Adm. sabe se existe ainda  esse _manual_ ???


*@Fil* podias colocar a imagem da WebCam em 320x240 que talvez melhorasse


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 16:38)

boas já cheuguei novamente a covilha por aki estão 3.9ºc com chuva  fria mas chuva mais uma vez o centro do pais foi discriminado


----------



## apaxe (18 Dez 2007 às 16:39)

HotSpot disse:


> Bem-vindo apaxe. Sabes que temperatura está por aí?
> 
> Se estiverem perto de 10ºC é mesmo fenomeno
> 
> E o resto do pessoal está à espera do quê para se registar e participar?



No carro marca 5º, mas já deixou de chover como eu relatei.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 16:40)

HotSpot disse:


> Gilmet: Vamos esperar com "tranquilidade". Ela vem para cá e já não foge...




É, secalhar é melhor eu ir tomar uns calmexs
O freemeteo preve 109mm ate dia 22
O IM poe chuva para lisboa em todas as previsoes
e os outros sites idem
CONFIANÇA!

Ja agora, é fixe essa tua ideia da propaganda!


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 16:45)

Por aqui chove, vento forte... temperatura : 6,7º C,  mas o que eu queria era mesmo neve...
Alguém me sabe dizer se vai haver outra vez previsão de neve para as próximas horas ou dias????


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 16:46)

Aqui já choveu um pouco, nada de especial. O vento tem aumentado ligeiramente.

Alguém da margem sul pode ir pedir a este Exmo.Sr. que tire a carripana da frente da Webcam da Caparica que eu amanhã quero ver a ondulação ? 
Já não há respeito, estaciona-se em qualquer lado  





http://cams.beachcam.pt//camsaxis/costadacaparica_00001.jpg


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 16:55)

Continua a nevar bem em Bragança!
Já andam a espalhar sal e passei agora na Av. das Cantarias e só se circula num sentido...acidente com quatro carros!


----------



## GFVB (18 Dez 2007 às 16:56)

Vince disse:


> Aqui já choveu um pouco, nada de especial. O vento tem aumentado ligeiramente.
> 
> Alguém da margem sul pode ir pedir a este Exmo.Sr. que tire a carripana da frente da Webcam da Caparica que eu amanhã quero ver a ondulação ?
> Já não há respeito, estaciona-se em qualquer lado
> ...



LOOOLL!!! 
Eu moro na costa Vince... Logo já lá vou reclamar!!!


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 16:57)

ferreira5 disse:


> Continua a nevar bem em Bragança!
> Já andam a espalhar sal e passei agora na Av. das Cantarias e só se circula num sentido...acidente com quatro carros!



K inveja, bem podias mandar para aqui


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2007 às 17:00)

ppereira disse:


> Repondendo ao apelo para a participação neste forum.
> Se está alguém na guarda. está a chover mas a q cota. é q a estação do IM está a uma cota a rondar os 850 m (penso eu). e junto à Sé??
> não estará a nevar???
> é q aí a cota ronda os 1000/1050 m .



A Estação do IM está perto do chamado castelo, perto do cemitério na zona alta da cidade +/- 1000 metros

Bem Vindo


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 17:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> Continua a nevar bem em Bragança!
> Já andam a espalhar sal e passei agora na Av. das Cantarias e só se circula num sentido...acidente com quatro carros!



Espetaculo que chegue aos 55 cm  a ver se os problemas com a agua desaparecem.


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2007 às 17:00)

Boas, por aqui 12,6ºC
86%HR
1002hpa
das 0h até ao momento 24mm
alguns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2007 às 17:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Espetaculo que chegue aos 55 cm  a ver se os problemas com a agua desaparecem.



55cm bem isso não é para matar a sede, isso é para afogar..


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2007 às 17:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Espetaculo que chegue aos 55 cm  a ver se os problemas com a agua desaparecem.



55 cm ou 55mm?


----------



## Snow (18 Dez 2007 às 17:03)

Boas vindas aos novos membros!!

Pessoal uma questão.

Com a frente quente a chegar as temperaturas deveriam disparar em flecha, mas não é isso que se está a verificar. elas mantêm-se abaixo dos 10º na maioria do territorio continental, e em bragança muito perto dos 0º.

Falando que existe tendencia de descida das temperaturas em alguns sitios. 

E o Vento onde está ele?

Este episódio está um pouquito estranho não?

Abraço e parabens pessoal de Bragança.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 17:05)

Minho disse:


> 55 cm ou 55mm?



55 cm


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 17:05)

Snow disse:


> Boas vindas aos novos membros!!
> 
> Pessoal uma questão.
> 
> ...



Sim e o vento aqui continua Es-Nordeste - ENE!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 17:11)

O pior nevão da América caiu na costa Leste entre 11 e 14 de Março de 1888 e chegou a 1.5 metros.

Bragança está lançada para ultrupassar a América na boa 

As coisas por aqui estão assim...


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 17:14)

Agora vento médio de aproximadamente *25KM/H* com rajadas nos trintas...

Brincadeirinha ainda...


----------



## ppereira (18 Dez 2007 às 17:15)

Bem Vindo [/QUOTE]

Huum, isso é estranho, pois tenho um termómetro com sensor s/ fios e sempre q estou na Guarda a temperatura é mais baixa q a que indica no IM. mesmo não sendo nada de especial penso q deveria andar lá perto e chega a ser uma diferença de 1/2 ºC.
de qq forma, para o pessoal da Serra da Estrela...não tenham inveja....
a nossa glória chegará....
abraço para o pessoal do nordeste.


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 17:15)

Snow disse:


> Boas vindas aos novos membros!!
> 
> Pessoal uma questão.
> 
> ...



Yap, aqui a tendencia é de descida e não de subida de temperatura. Há bocado tava nos 10ºC, ja vou 9ºC daqui nada ta nos 8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 17:19)

A mim está a correr tudo normalmente. Vento moderado de SE e *14,2ºC* neste momento máxima do dia.


----------



## Luis França (18 Dez 2007 às 17:19)

Só 11ºC em Benfica mas vento não existe. Onde é que eu li que ia haver ventania? Acho que se enganaram para hoje...
Caiu uma morrinha e há montanhas de folhas amarelas na estrada; claro, todas as sarjetas estão entupidas à espera da chuva grossa. Será que vem?


----------



## jpmartins (18 Dez 2007 às 17:20)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui chove já à 1h, vento fraco a moderado. Isto durante a noite vai trazer algumas surpresas, para certos sítios.


----------



## iceworld (18 Dez 2007 às 17:20)

Aqui a temperatura esta a baixar  9º 
O céu continua carregado, mas com as nuvens a virem de sul


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 17:22)

Continua a neve e a temperatura começa a subir ligeiramente. Neste momento 0,6ºC que também é máxima do dia.

No sul do distrito deve estar a nevar com alguma intensidade...




Fonte: © INM


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 17:23)

acho que atemperatura já tá a subir...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 17:23)

Por ca esta a haver abertas mas la ao fundo veem-se nuvens escuras
T. actual: 12,8ºC (ta a subir)
Amanha e que vai ser!


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 17:24)

Por aqui a temperatura tb esta a baixar.. vou com 6º C e vento forte frio.
Neve é que não cai!!!!


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 17:26)

jonaslor disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura tb esta a baixar.. vou com 6º C e vento forte frio.
> Neve é que não cai!!!!



hum e já não vai cair  pois se tivesse que cair ja tinha caido agora e so ver a temperatura a subir


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 17:28)

Pelo que vejo de satelite e radar + um cheirinho a maya digo que o festival na zona de Lisboa começa por volta das 21 Horas.

festival = chuva + vento forte

Rajada Maxima para já 46,7 km/h

E continua a aumentar...


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 17:28)

spiritmind disse:


> hum e já não vai cair  pois se tivesse que cair ja tinha caido agora e so ver a temperatura a subir



Infelizmente.... Vamos ter que aguardar por uma proxima....


----------



## Seavoices (18 Dez 2007 às 17:28)

No radar já começa a aparecer algumas coisas a sudoeste!


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2007 às 17:28)

Por aqui chove moderadamente e algumas rajadas de vento tambem elas moderadas...


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 17:29)

De volta a casa, mas a pé que o carro ficou-se pelo caminho... Antes dos serviços municipais meteram sal nas estradas algumas ruas estavam um caos, vi cada uma que só me dava vontade de rir. Vi uma carrinha de caixa aberta numa rotunda que deu duas voltas sobre si mesmo a patinar, e um mercedes a descer uma rua de lado a patinar 

Neste momento cai neve com flocos pequenos, a temperatura em minha casa é de -0,1ºC e a humidade de 93%. Infelizmente não consigo medir a quantidade de precipitação pois a neve acumulou-se no pluviómetro... O vento intensificou-se durante a tarde, com rajadas em minha casa na ordem dos 30 km/h. A sensação de frio é intensa, sinto tanto frio agora como quando estive em Gimonde com -12,5ºC.

O meu pobre pluviómetro...





E a situação actual na cidade


----------



## iceworld (18 Dez 2007 às 17:29)

Sim !! Essa fronteira entre Trás -os -Montes e Beira Alta deve esta debaixo de um forte nevão


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 17:29)

Tá a começar a mostrar os dentes


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Dez 2007 às 17:31)

Fikei espantado pk sai agr da faculdade e registava no carro 5ºC aqui no Porto e chuva moderada...Será que ainda pode dar mais qqc durante a noite?Ainda n vi radares nem imagens d satelite!
Em grande!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 17:31)

Volta a nevar com alguma intensidade, devem ser aquelas nuvens que à pouco estavam no sul do distrito...

É pena o pessoal do interior centro também não estar a viver este cenário...tenham calma na próxima serão vocês.

0,7ºC


----------



## Ice (18 Dez 2007 às 17:31)

No Porto está a chover bastante. 
Só é pena que não seja neve. Mas a chuva já é engraçadita!


----------



## iceworld (18 Dez 2007 às 17:32)

Fil quando tiver posibilidades arranje uma câmara de filmar para tb nós nos podermos


----------



## Fernando (18 Dez 2007 às 17:33)

Recordo-me de uma situação semelhante nesta altura do ano em Dezembro de 1997, nevou durante todo o dia e as escolas fecharam. Foi o caos no trânsito da cidade. Quando anoiteceu, a temperatura subiu e começou a chover... Recordo-me perfeitamente desse dia !


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 17:33)

Fil disse:


> De volta a casa, mas a pé que o carro ficou-se pelo caminho... Antes dos serviços municipais meteram sal nas estradas algumas ruas estavam um caos, vi cada uma que só me dava vontade de rir. Vi uma carrinha de caixa aberta numa rotunda que deu duas voltas sobre si mesmo a patinar, e um mercedes a descer uma rua de lado a patinar
> 
> Neste momento cai neve com flocos pequenos, a temperatura em minha casa é de -0,1ºC e a humidade de 93%. Infelizmente não consigo medir a quantidade de precipitação pois a neve acumulou-se no pluviómetro... O vento intensificou-se durante a tarde, com rajadas em minha casa na ordem dos 30 km/h. A sensação de frio é intensa, sinto tanto frio agora como quando estive em Gimonde com -12,5ºC.
> 
> ...



bela imagem que inveja  tens de arranjar é uma webcam melhorzinha pois é um crime não se ver patavina do que esta a cair


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Dez 2007 às 17:33)

Ice disse:


> No Porto está a chover bastante.
> Só é pena que não seja neve. Mas a chuva já é engraçadita!



Confirmado..!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 17:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Continua a neve e a temperatura começa a subir ligeiramente. Neste momento 0,6ºC que também é máxima do dia.
> 
> No sul do distrito deve estar a nevar com alguma intensidade...
> 
> ...



Será hoje que bragança tem a máxima mais baixa do ano?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 17:43)

Por aqui a temperatura está a subir 12.5ºC a pressão está nos 1009hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 17:44)

Neste momento é fase do dia em que mais neva.
0,6ºC


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 17:45)

As Autoestradas A24 (Viseu-Chaves) e A7 (Póvoa de Varzim-Vila Pouca de Aguiar) estão cortadas ao trânsito próximo de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 17:45)

Boas. Parece que em Bragança está tudo na mesma, NEVE 
Ouvi agora na TSF que o IP4 entre Vila Real e Amarante (parte ja do distrito do Porto) está muito condicionado e que a A7 entre Ribeira de Pena e Vila Pouca de Aguiar está cortada!


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 17:46)

Vince,

Ehehehehe


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 17:47)

Os problemas devem alastrar-se as estradas de Bragança porque agora neva com bastante intensidade.


----------



## tomalino (18 Dez 2007 às 17:50)

Olá a todos!

Segundo o meu Pai, nevava hoje de manhã em Moncorvo (a 400 m) e continuava  á hora de almoço, mas não pegava. A neve está a pegar a partir dos 600 m, sensivelmente. Entre Miranda e Mogadouro a estrada já estava a ficar cheia de gelo e neve. Há fotos, vou tentar mandar até ao Natal!


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 17:51)

o Ip4 acaba de ser cortado em Vila Real. Alternativo: Nacional 2.


----------



## Ice (18 Dez 2007 às 17:55)

tomalino disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Segundo o meu Pai, nevava hoje de manhã em Moncorvo (a 400 m) e continuava  á hora de almoço, mas não pegava. A neve está a pegar a partir dos 600 m, sensivelmente. Entre Miranda e Mogadouro a estrada já estava a ficar cheia de gelo e neve. Há fotos, vou tentar mandar até ao Natal!



Fixe, queremos ver essas fotos!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2007 às 17:58)

Eu vou tentar contar as gotas que estão a cair ... miséria franciscana .. 
nuvens e vento é a porcaria que me espera !!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2007 às 18:00)

A temperatura é de *10,2 ºC*.
A tendência da temperatura é de estabilização.
A humidade não oscilou durante quase todo o dia e continua nos *93 %*.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 18:01)

podem calar-se  estou a aki estou a agarrar no carro para ir para o norte não sei é se consigo passar  aki só chove 

ja esta a dar na tv


----------



## Seavoices (18 Dez 2007 às 18:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu vou tentar contar as gotas que estão a cair ... miséria franciscana ..
> nuvens e vento é a porcaria que me espera !!!



Toma um CAAlmex para aliviar essa tua dor... por umas horas!


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 18:03)

Malta da serra, tenham calma. A estrada Covilhã-Torre acabou de ser encerrada.


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 18:06)

Vince disse:


> Malta da serra, tenham calma. A estrada Covilhã-Torre acabou de ser encerrada.



Mas devia vir essa neve que cai para cotas mais baixas...


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 18:07)

Agora é que está a nevar bem 






Só fico com pena que a neve não afectasse mais zonas do país


----------



## mafr (18 Dez 2007 às 18:08)

Olá a todos

Não sabia que havia tantos malucos como eu apaixonados por fenómenos atmosféricos.

6,3º no Porto às 16 horas, dá para ter alguma esperança de ver cair alguns flocos lá para a madrugada. Vamos rezar.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 18:09)

Aqui tá a nevar bué!!!!


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2007 às 18:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aqui tá a nevar bué!!!!



Tas em que sitio???


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 18:10)

Que imagem brutal !!!
Só tenho vontade de antecipar as férias e ir já agora para cima!!


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 18:11)

Vince disse:


> Malta da serra, tenham calma. A estrada Covilhã-Torre acabou de ser encerrada.



pois mas o pessoal aqui em baixo também merece  pois na serra sempre que quiser tenho la neve para ver  

amigo vince onde viste essa informação


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 18:11)

Fil essa foto dá quase um postal 

Por aqui 12.8ºC está a chegar


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 18:15)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Tas em que sitio???



Em Bragança!!!


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 18:15)

Tenho mesmo mta pena de essa neve não estar a cair em Loriga... No entanto está espectacular essa foto


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 18:17)

Aqui continua a subir. 13,4ºC (a máxima do dia). O vento esta cada vez mais forte


----------



## iceworld (18 Dez 2007 às 18:17)

E vento e temperaturas como estão
Sortudos


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (18 Dez 2007 às 18:17)

Ola sou um novo membro do meteopt e sou de lisboa( sao joao da talha)... sou interressado neste tipo de temas.


"Boas. Parece que em Bragança está tudo na mesma, NEVE 
Ouvi agora na TSF que o IP4 entre Vila Real e Amarante (parte ja do distrito do Porto) está muito condicionado e que a A7 entre Ribeira de Pena e Vila Pouca de Aguiar está cortada!"

os meus pais sao de vila pouca de aguiar, e por la estao -1e neva , a sensacao de frio (realfeel) e de -10 ( dados retirados do site http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-current-conditions.asp?partner=touchthesky&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO019|VILA%20POUCA%20DE%20AGUIAR|) na base da vila que tem uma cota bastante alta  apesar de ser ventosa devido ao vale ... a minha avo mora num serra chamada padrela com uma cota de mais de 1000 metros .. :P e lá o termometro marca -5. Mas n sei dizer o sensacao de frio que la esta ... 

Cumps ... so me apetece ir pra la ...mas por aqui so se ve e chuva...


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 18:18)

Fil disse:


> Agora é que está a nevar bem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fico contente por vocês mas nem imaginas a tristeza que tenho 

tb quero


----------



## Ledo (18 Dez 2007 às 18:19)

Aqui a temperatura desceu 1ºC em 10 minutos por volta ds 15h e veio sempre a descer até estabilizar nos 5,7ºC. A esperança ainda resiste de baixar mais de noite e ver uns floquitos!

A chuva é que está ininterrupta e o vento já sopra com alguma intensidade.

Nota negativa do costume para o corte de estradas e quase de certeza sem justificação para isso. Mas pronto é sempre a mesma história!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 18:24)

O cenário está deslumbrante e com tendência a melhorar pois a neve não para de cair...faz lembrar outros tempos. Lindo.
Neste momento 0,7ºC que também é a máxima do dia.


----------



## mafr (18 Dez 2007 às 18:24)

Ninguém tem notícias de Montalegre. Por lá devem estar para aí uns 10 cm de neve.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 18:27)

Por aqui já está a chover


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 18:28)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui já está a chover



a sério   não me digam que tanta neve e agora vai derreter  que diferença de altitude esta da brigantina e do fil ?


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 18:31)

Devo estar uns 60 / 70 metros mais a baixo, mas a temperatura vai subir e vai passar a chuva


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 18:31)

Tá nada a chover, tu és cegueta!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 18:31)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui já está a chover



Foi bom enquanto durou  mas calma que ainda pode voltar ninguém sabe o que se vai passar depois da frente quente passar.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 18:31)

pois...isso também me parece inevitável!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2007 às 18:32)

Por cá, a temperatura está a subir.
Neste momento estão *11,2 ºC*, que é a máxima do dia até agora.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 18:33)

Dan disse:


> Devo estar uns 60 / 70 metros mais a baixo, mas a temperatura vai subir e vai passar a chuva


vai nada vais ver que vai continuar a nevar 
mete ai umas fotos é sempre bom ver fotos


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 18:33)

Dan , por aqui continua a nevar...
Reparem nisto, vamos ter um grande nevão.





fonte: © INM

Neste momento temperatura estagnada nos 0,7ºC


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 18:34)

Grande imagem!!!! HUUHHUHU


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (18 Dez 2007 às 18:35)

Neveeee !!!! Mais neve ...

so e pena nao haver um possibilidade de acontecer isso em lisboa


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 18:36)

Não entendo como pode estar a chover na zona do Dan, aqui é 100% neve e a temperatura mantém-se estável em 0,3ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 18:38)

Fil disse:


> Não entendo como pode estar a chover na zona do Dan, aqui é 100% neve e a temperatura mantém-se estável em 0,3ºC.


Também não entendo, aqui a neve é seca e acumulação é cada vez maior...
Agora 0,8ºC


----------



## iceworld (18 Dez 2007 às 18:39)

Bela imagem que deixa antever uma ote e prolongada precepitação

Vejam o vídeo no site da sic:
Choque de Galáxias
Fenómeno provocou feixe de energia inter-galáctico
Muito bom


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 18:40)

Brigantia disse:


> Também não entendo, aqui a neve é seca e acumulação é cada vez maior...
> Agora 0,8ºC



pá parem a sério tou a ficar frustrado  

venham dai essas fotos


----------



## redragon (18 Dez 2007 às 18:40)

por aqui começou a chover à cerca de 20 minutos...vento é que nada...


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 18:43)

A frente que chegou a Bragança não fez subir a temperatura...


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 18:44)

Brigantia disse:


> Também não entendo, aqui a neve é seca e acumulação é cada vez maior...
> Agora 0,8ºC



Pois eu sei, também vim agora da parte alta da cidade e lá neva com intensidade e aqui é neve com chuva que já não acumula. É que eu já estou abaixo dos 700m


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 18:44)

O IP4 está cortado nos dois sentidos no Alto de Espinho!!


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2007 às 18:47)

Por aqui nevoeiro e "molha tolos" com 0ºC
neve continua sem aparecer......


----------



## Kraliv (18 Dez 2007 às 18:54)

Boas,


Por aqui tem havido um ligeiro molha tolos e, curiosamente, o vento acalmou significativamente.

Não sei as temperaturas dado que ainda estou no serviço.


Pelo Nordeste a coisa tá gira  e nós a roermo-nos de inveja


----------



## b0mbeir0 (18 Dez 2007 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e possível Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> para mim quem devia avisar os bombeiros devia ser a protecção civil, mas a minha discussão aqui nem era de quem deveria de avisar os bombeiros, a questão mais importante é  estas entidades deveriam ser alertadas com  pelo menos 2 dias antes do evento, pois a preparação logística e prevenção feita em cima do joelho pode dar mau resultado.
> 
> ...



A Protecção Cívil não dispõe dos mesmos meios que o Instituto de Metereologia. Logo não pode fazer o mesmo trabalho. Os alertas dados pela Protecção Cívil são dados em concordância com o IM. Segundo o que me foi dito...


----------



## PedroNGV (18 Dez 2007 às 18:58)

Mago, por aqui está igual, mas na última hora a temperatura subiu 3º. Neste momento 2º.


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2007 às 18:59)

A chuva por Gaia abrandou um pouco e o vento e forte

Voces brigantinos sao ca uns sortudos, que me dera estar na casa dos meus avos (Vila Real- Sabrosa)


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 19:02)

Está a ser um dia de sorte mas até ao dia de hoje era só azar meteorológico atrás de azar...

A temperatura vai subindo muito lentamente, 0,4ºC neste momento. Estou confiante de que Janeiro ou Fevereiro nos traga um nevão que cubra de branco mais zonas do país.


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Dez 2007 às 19:03)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/images/eurir_sat_200712181800.jpg
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html

Olá

Oxalá a montanha não vá parir um rato. Nota-se a expansão do anticiclone pela Europa. As próximas horas vão ser cruciais. Ou ganha o anticiclone, ou ganha a depressão. Torço pela última hipótese. Esperemos que não se dê um aumento do campo da pressão a nível da Península Ibérica. Hoje, em Lisboa, quase não choveu, ao contrário do que estava previsto. Somente um céu de altostratos deixando cair algumas gotas de chuva.

Estou pessimista. A água vai ser (quase) toda vertida no mar , devido ao bloqueio do campo anticiclónico que se mantém forte e em expansão para sul. As Ilhas britânicas estão já à beira de ter novamente mais chuva. Porquê não nós, quando as Ilhas Britânicas têm água de sobra? 

Temperatura do ar em Lisboa: 14º C
Pressão atmosférica: 1010 hPa (esperemos que  baixe mais)
Céu: Nublado, com abertas.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 19:03)

Eu estou no centro de Bragança ao pé do ipb e neva bué!!!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 19:05)

Estou a ser turtutado psicologicamente, mas tudo bem, fico feliz por vocês, brigantinos

Desde há cerca de 1 hora que a temperatura não para de subir. Neste momento 13,6ºC (maxima do dia)
Nada de chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 19:06)

Fil disse:


> Está a ser um dia de sorte mas até ao dia de hoje era só azar meteorológico atrás de azar...
> 
> A temperatura vai subindo muito lentamente, 0,4ºC neste momento. Estou confiante de que Janeiro ou Fevereiro nos traga um nevão que cubra de branco mais zonas do país.



Podes crer Fil Janeiro então ui  vai ser para enterrar a rir  (ou então não).


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 19:07)

Na zona Oeste de Bragança neva com grande intensidade.


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2007 às 19:09)

Chove com alguma intensidade!!!
Acho que tao 6ºC?


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 19:09)

Aqui as máximas do dia estão a ser batidas a cada minuto que passa...
Já passou dos 14Cº,  o vento continua uma desilusão. Chuva só molha tolos.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 19:10)

Aqui o vento já se vai aproximando do forte. Rajada máx de *58 km/h* para já.

Vai chovendo fraco e estão 13,8ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 19:10)

Esta tarde no jardim aqui perto.


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Dez 2007 às 19:11)

Uma saudação especial para Bragança, onde neva . A previsão acertou . E na Guarda ou zona da Serra da estrela? Há novidades?

I an Miranda l Douro, será que nieba tamién? Spero que si


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 19:12)

Vince disse:


> Aqui as máximas do dia estão a ser batidas a cada minuto que passa...
> Já passou dos 14Cº,  o vento continua uma desilusão. Chuva só molha tolos.



Vince calma o vento vai aparecer vais ver quando passar a parte mais activa da depressão até os caixotes dançam...

Estou entalado nos 12.9ºC a pressão está nos 1009hpa o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 19:14)

Na zona Sul de Bragança já estão acumulados 20cm de neve!


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 19:15)

Gilmet disse:


> Estou a ser turtutado psicologicamente, mas tudo bem, fico feliz por vocês, brigantinos



Acho que sei como te sentes, quando há previsão de neve para aqui mas acaba por nevar apenas em Espanha, também é uma tortura para mim


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 19:15)

Agora está a aumentar o numero de flocos no meio da chuva.


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Dez 2007 às 19:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vince calma o vento vai aparecer vais ver quando passar a parte mais activa da depressão até os caixotes dançam...
> 
> Estou entalado nos 12.9ºC a pressão está nos 1009hpa o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.



Será que vai passar?


----------



## redragon (18 Dez 2007 às 19:18)

O IM acabou de retirar parte dos alertas laranjas, agora tá quase tudo a amarelo


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 19:18)

Es o único que vê chuva em Bragança!!!!!!!!!! 

Tenho falado com várias pessoas que estão na zona Sul e Oeste de Bragança em dizem que neva com a máxima intensidade do dia agora!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 19:19)

Bgc disse:


> Na zona Sul de Bragança já estão acumulados 20cm de neve!



20?? há bocado falou-se na brincadeira que iria chegar aos 55...
Sera?
Quando começar a derreter é que eu quero ver!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Dez 2007 às 19:19)

So agora é que os alertas do IM tao a fazer algum sentido aqui na minha zona...(durante o dia teve sempre calminho)

levantou.se vento forte a pouco tempo e vem de Este


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 19:22)

Neva com muita intensidade a cidade em algumas zonas está um caos...
Eu depois coloco fotos e filmes.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 19:22)

Eu continuo a achar que daqui a bocado há o "wind boom"


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 19:23)

*Gilmet*, ao menos em Bragança ainda se vê derreter! Tu nem a viste cair!!!


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Dez 2007 às 19:25)

redragon disse:


> O IM acabou de retirar parte dos alertas laranjas, agora tá quase tudo a amarelo



Não é verdade. Ainda estão quase todos laranja. Mas pelo andar da coisa vão passar a amarelo ou mesmo verde, alguns. 

Edit:  Já é verdade e já há 1 verde


----------



## storm (18 Dez 2007 às 19:26)

À cerca de meia hora que o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade(até os estoros abanam, só falta a chuva

De manhã céu muito nublado e só umas pingas a ameaçar, de tarde caiu uns aguaceiros fracos para molhar a estrada.

Grandes imagens de neve, parabéns Brigantinos estão com sorte

No espaço de uma hora a temperatura já subiu 1ºC, sigo com 13ºC.

Cumps,


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 19:27)

Um pequeno video desta tarde:

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/filmeteopt/video/6378798"]Video Neve em BraganÃ§a - 18/12/2007 - neve, braganÃ§a - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/u6Mn8iIbcKrvuqLpQ&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/u6Mn8iIbcKrvuqLpQ[/ame]

A temperatura continua em 0,4ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 19:27)

Bgc disse:


> Es o único que vê chuva em Bragança!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tenho falado com várias pessoas que estão na zona Sul e Oeste de Bragança em dizem que neva com a máxima intensidade do dia agora!



Sim eu moro ao pé do Fervença e como digo está a nevar buéeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 19:27)

Fil disse:


> Acho que sei como te sentes, quando há previsão de neve para aqui mas acaba por nevar apenas em Espanha, também é uma tortura para mim



Se é assim, para ti (para mim, para todos os brigantinos e para todos os outros portugueses) isso agora é um paraíso!
Mas no fundo é nestes momentos que nos sentimos mais vivos e com mais vontade de acompanhar as evoluções meteorolgicas.


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 19:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim eu moro ao pé do Fervença e como digo está a nevar buéeeeeeeeeeee!!!!



k Inveja.  Por aqui continua chuva com vento forte temp 5,9º C


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2007 às 19:29)

E aqui a 800 Metros de altitude estamos a ver navios.....
Pouca sorte....


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Dez 2007 às 19:29)

Chegou a hora de arrumar os chapeús de chuva


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 19:30)

A temperatura está estagnada nos 0,8ºC e continua a cair um grande nevão...


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 19:30)

Relâmpago disse:


> Edit:  Já é verdade e já há 1 verde



Já se advinhava. Ocorreu o mais improvável, a neve no nordeste, ao menos isso.
Provavelmente se as previsões estivessemos correctas o nordeste não teria visto esta neve. 
Assim se calhar vão continuar a vê-la mais umas horas.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 19:32)

E o pessoal que não se registou no forum e está aqui a ler. Toca a registar e dizer o que acontece na vossa cidade. 

Por volta das 20:00 vai começar o festival aqui por Lisboa.


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 19:32)

Bom, por aqui denota-se o seguinte:

*Neve corta estradas na Serra da Estrela*
A neve que começou a cair na tarde desta terça-feira na Serra da Estrela já obrigou ao corte da estrada no troço Sabugueiro-Torre-Piornos, estando assim impedido o acesso à Torre, no alto da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 19:35)

Ela está a chegar!...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp#

13,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 19:36)

Relâmpago disse:


> Chegou a hora de arrumar os chapeús de chuva



O "monstro" ainda não chegou já estás a mandar arrumar o chapeu de chuva


----------



## Ledo (18 Dez 2007 às 19:38)

Bem em 1 hora a temperatura subiu 1ºC (7,0ºC), lá se foi a expectativa! A chuva diminuiu e o vento aumentou a intensidade. 
Bem se vocês aí em Bragança conseguirem conservar essa neve, provavelmente ainda faço uma visita à cidade no fim de semana e à Sanabria!


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2007 às 19:40)

Algarvios deste mundo preparem-se que ela está quase a chegar... O vento aumentou consideravelmente de intensidade naquele jeito de puxar chuva!
No norte ficaram com uns borrifos de neve. Nós vamos ficar com a parte de leão! 








Já há trovoadas no horizonte


----------



## Luis França (18 Dez 2007 às 19:40)

Já viram a nossa sorte? 
Um trevo de 4 folhas (ou 4 depressões)....


----------



## jpc (18 Dez 2007 às 19:40)

olá a todos.
1ªmsg. Esta tarde nevou em lamego, duante 2horas.
Abraço a todos

      jpc


----------



## storm (18 Dez 2007 às 19:40)

HotSpot,
sabes se essa festa para lisboa vem também aqui para os meus lados?



Cumps,


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2007 às 19:40)

A temperatura desceu 0,3º!


----------



## mafr (18 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

O site do IM é ridículo, pôs todos os distritos a amarelo ou laranja com excepção dos distritos de Vila Real e Bragança, sendo nestes dois que se verifica o fenómeno mais gravoso e com maior interferência na vida das populações.

Alguém me explique por favor !!!!!


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Dez 2007 às 19:42)

No meio da desolação, atenção ao mapa do INMG para amanhã à tarde em Lisboa. Prevê-se chuva forte . Bem, já não vou arrumar o chapéu de chuva


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 19:44)

TA A CHOVER
vento moderado
13,6ºC


----------



## Santos (18 Dez 2007 às 19:44)

Boa tarde a todos,
Excelente seguimento este, excelentes fotos (na hora) webcam e vídeo realmente 5 *****
Aqui pelo Oeste o vento continua de Este e a temperatura depois de ter chegado aos 12.5ºC está a baixar e está em 11.6ºC, a pressão é de 1008 Hpa o vento sopra mas nada de extraordinário e chuva só "uns pingos" para já.
Aproveitem a neve onde ela esteja a cair pelo NE Português


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2007 às 19:45)

Viva pessoal!

Antes de mais parabéns aos felizes contemplados com o elemento branco! Não se esqueçam de fazer uma boa reportagem!


Ponto de situação aqui por Braga...

Vento e agora ao final da tarde veio a chuva por vezes algo intensa. Temperatura máxima de apenas 6.8ºC


Estimo pela temperatura que a cota de neve andará sem problemas (leia-se com acumulação) nos 700 metros aquilo pelo NW...


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 19:45)

+13,5ºC....ai é ASSIM??? Então que venha a chuva e as trovoadas


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 19:45)

Aqui vai nevando, mas os flocos estão muito molhados. 

Há pouco estava assim.


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2007 às 19:46)

Atenção ao povo do blog para redimensionarem as fotos senão isto fica tamanho de uma toalha...

Obg !


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Dez 2007 às 19:47)

Relâmpago disse:


> No meio da desolação, atenção ao mapa do INMG para amanhã à tarde em Lisboa. Prevê-se chuva forte . Bem, já não vou arrumar o chapéu de chuva



É uma pena que só chova assim em Lisboa, se a previsão bater certa, com o resto do País a necessitar tanto de água. Na zona de Lisboa, fortemente urbanizada, só dá para lavar o asfalto, os telhados e regar alguns jardins. Mas é bom ver esse fenómeno, mesmo assim.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 19:47)

Grandes fotos e grandes vídeos, Dan e Fil!


----------



## karkov (18 Dez 2007 às 19:47)

estou em braga apesar de ser de Guimarães... aqui chove e o vento vai abanando a iluminação de natal... vamos a ver como corre a noite


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 19:48)

Dan disse:


> Aqui vai nevando, mas os flocos estão muito molhados.
> 
> Há pouco estava assim.



não te queixes pois aki esta bem pior chove bem e a temperatura subiu está nos 4.6ºc


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2007 às 19:50)

Quem dera estar em Bragança que inveja, bem pessoal de bragança apanhem lá a neve e mandem pelo correio para o resto do pessoal, como prenda de natal 

Por aqui, céu nublado volta e meia cai umas pingas muitoooooo grandesssssssssssss e o vento já apita quando digo apita está forte já, vamos lá ver o mar é que está giro Altura significativa  3.4   m 
Altura máxima  5.64   m quase 6 metros , oh Agreste vai tirar fotos do mar va lá


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2007 às 19:51)

Autoestradas A7 e  A 24 na zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar estão cortas assim como o IP4 no Alto de Espinho. Varias estradas nacionais também cortadas


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 19:51)

spiritmind disse:


> não te queixes pois aki esta bem pior chove bem e a temperatura subiu está nos 4.6ºc



Eu já não me queixo, até pensei que não nevasse tanto


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 19:55)

A temperatura subirá com o cair da noite e a neve passará a chuva?
Que dizem?


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2007 às 19:57)

A Temperatura aqui agora deu um pinote para +2ºC
Continua sem nevar ...nem chuva...
humidade nos 95%


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 19:59)

Infelizmente é isso que eu acho que vai acontecer, depois da passagem da frente quente.


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 20:00)

jpc disse:


> olá a todos.
> 1ªmsg. Esta tarde nevou em lamego, duante 2horas.
> Abraço a todos
> 
> jpc



Obrigado Jcd, sabes a que altitude ?


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 20:02)

Eu também digo que até às 0h a temperatura dá um salto...


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2007 às 20:08)




----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2007 às 20:08)

que lindo na rtp 1


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 20:09)

Grandes imagens da minha terrinha na RTP1


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2007 às 20:11)




----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2007 às 20:12)

Eu amanhã andava a pé em bragança e deixava o carro na garagem. Se a chuva não chegar a tempo de derreter a neve, vai haver placas de gelo aos montes... 

PS: Parabens ao povo do nordeste pelas fotos. Excelente !


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 20:16)

aqui a temperatura desceu ligeiramente para +13,0ºC n chove por enquanto


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2007 às 20:16)

Lindas as imagens que chegam de Bragança!
Na minha terra cai agua neve!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 20:17)

Por aqui já chove... a temperatura tá a descer 12.5ºC.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 20:17)

Ja alguem sabe algo do acidente no Marao? Um carro caiu de uma ravina... (ultima hora)..


----------



## Snowflake (18 Dez 2007 às 20:18)

finalmente começa a chover em Oeiras.....


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 20:25)

outra vez nos +13,5ºC....decide-te S.Pedro!!!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2007 às 20:28)

*Trás-os-Montes*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/Gerofil/video/6379792"]Video Neve em TrÃ¡s-os-Montes (18.12.2007) - neve, trÃ¡s-os-montes, frio - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2EUOLgrP1PJSAqLFS&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2EUOLgrP1PJSAqLFS[/ame]​


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 20:32)

Alguém pode dizer quais são as futuras previsões em relação à queda de neve..
Neve só para o ano???


----------



## storm (18 Dez 2007 às 20:34)

Aqui continua o vento, chuva nem vela e a temperatura está a descer ligeiramente

Cumps,


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 20:34)

bem se isto for tudo neve ai para Bragança amanha de não podeis sair de casa


----------



## Snow (18 Dez 2007 às 20:36)

E em Bragança ainda neva?

Tive a ver as reportagem das tv, fantastico o cenário malta de Bragança, Vila Real.


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2007 às 20:36)




----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Dez 2007 às 20:37)

*Neste momento:*

*12.4ºC*

1009hPa

Vento forte (E/Se)

Chuva forte


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 20:38)

Começa a chover, e com força, temperatura em 0,6ºC.


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 20:39)




----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 20:40)

Fil disse:


> Começa a chover, e com força, temperatura em 0,6ºC.



a sério mas achas que a temperatura vai subir 





será que agora esta a entrar o ar mais quente?

é uma pena pois acho que assim ainda custa mais.... ver tanta neve e depois a chuva a derrete-la... mas talvez quando passe a frente comece a nevar novamente


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2007 às 20:42)

Fil disse:


> Começa a chover, e com força, temperatura em 0,6ºC.





Pois! O ar maritimo chegou! Chegou um pouco antes a Chaves, na minha terra ja caía agua neve à cerca de 1 hora atras! Chegou agora a Bragança!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2007 às 20:42)

*Bragança​*
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3sqv3_braganca-em-pleno-nevao-18122007_news"]Video BraganÃ§a em pleno nevÃ£o (18.12.2007) - BraganÃ§a, TrÃ¡s-os-Montes, neve, frio - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/ElQwuTPq5n0kkqLJJ&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/ElQwuTPq5n0kkqLJJ[/ame]​


----------



## adiabático (18 Dez 2007 às 20:42)

storm disse:


> Aqui continua o vento, chuva nem vela e a temperatura está a descer ligeiramente
> 
> Cumps,



Em Oeiras digo que se passa o mesmo, muito vento, de vez em quando caem uns pinguitos... Já viram a sequência de satélite (no meteo.pt, p.ex)? Parece que ao chegar ao continente as nuvens gastam-se instantaneamente, está a chover tudo no mar!

Tem algum jêto?


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 20:43)

Confirma-se nos vários pontos da cidade?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 20:45)

Penso que vocês vão ver chuva mas depois volta a nevar...

Aqui a temperatura já desce 12.0ºC e a chuva mantem-se.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 20:51)

0,9ºC e chove com alguma intensidade. 

A neve ainda resiste


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2007 às 20:52)

Dan disse:


> 0,9ºC e chove com alguma intensidade.
> 
> A neve ainda resiste



Só chuva? Ainda à pouco caíam aqueles farrapos enormes!!!


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 20:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Só chuva? Ainda à pouco caíam aqueles farrapos enormes!!!



Por aqui já é só chuva.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2007 às 20:56)

Na minha aldeia persiste a agua neve! Mas o manto branco esta a desaparecer!


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 20:56)

Mas na nogueira deve estar a cair um nevão daqueles


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 20:56)

*Dan*, 0.9ºC ?


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 20:57)

Dan disse:


> Mas na nogueira deve estar a cair um nevão daqueles



ainda neva ou já chove?


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 20:57)

Bgc disse:


> *Dan*, 0.9ºC ?



Sim 

Eu aqui até já vi chover com -2ºC


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 20:58)

*spiritmind*, já lias alguma coisa para trás


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 20:58)

Acho que era conveniente alargar o prazo deste evento...

Maldito CO2 pá  neve para todos onde é que isto já se viu.

 Janeiro vai ser inesquecivel já se começam a ver as pontas dos icebergs nos modelos.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 20:59)

spiritmind disse:


> ainda neva ou já chove?



A cota vai subindo, mas ainda deve estar a nevar aos 900/1000m.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 21:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que era conveniente alargar o prazo deste evento...
> 
> Maldito CO2 pá  neve para todos onde é que isto já se viu.



Este mês de Dezembro está muito interessante


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 21:01)

Bgc disse:


> *spiritmind*, já lias alguma coisa para trás



das 20:51 que foi quando o amigo dan disse que estava a chover ate as 21:00 passaram 9 minutos e em 9 minutos muita coisa acontece 

mas prontos já vi que esta a chover  talvez quando a frente passar neve novamente


----------



## Bgc (18 Dez 2007 às 21:02)

Correcção, 20h54 :P


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 21:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que era conveniente alargar o prazo deste evento...
> 
> Maldito CO2 pá  neve para todos onde é que isto já se viu.
> 
> Janeiro vai ser inesquecivel já se começam a ver as pontas dos icebergs nos modelos.


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 21:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Penso que vocês vão ver chuva mas depois volta a nevar...



É dificil. 

*Temperatura aos 500hPa (18:00 de hoje até 24:00 de amanhã)*


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 21:03)

Dan disse:


> Este mês de Dezembro está muito interessante



epá não me comecem a iludir outra vez que já apanhei uma desilusão das grande hoje


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2007 às 21:05)

spiritmind disse:


> das 20:51 que foi quando o amigo dan disse que estava a chover ate as 21:00 passaram 9 minutos e em 9 minutos muita coisa acontece
> 
> mas prontos já vi que esta a chover  talvez quando a frente passar neve novamente



E na Covilhã nada?


----------



## Snow (18 Dez 2007 às 21:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que era conveniente alargar o prazo deste evento...
> 
> Maldito CO2 pá  neve para todos onde é que isto já se viu.
> 
> Janeiro vai ser inesquecivel já se começam a ver as pontas dos icebergs nos modelos.



em que modelo viste isso?

è que o GFS não da nada disso.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 21:07)

Snow disse:


> em que modelo viste isso?
> 
> è que o GFS não da nada disso.



isso não e um modelo russo? se for deve ter bebido , muito Vodka  ;D


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 21:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> E na Covilhã nada?



nada amigo flaviense  uns flocozitos pelas 8h da manha mais nada de resto chuva forte e temperatura a subir ao longo do dia  fica pá próxima


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2007 às 21:10)

Será que a neve vai voltar para a serra da estrela neste mes de dezembro???


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 21:10)

Snow disse:


> em que modelo viste isso?
> 
> è que o GFS não da nada disso.



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/wmce_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=1

Eles são especialistas no frio  nao tarda muito o GFS vai apanhar a tendencia.


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 21:12)

É dificil que o GFS altere as suas previsões a apenas 120h. Era bom era... 

Continua a chover, amanhã ao acordar já não deve restar muito


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 21:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/wmce_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=1
> 
> Eles são especialistas no frio  nao tarda muito o GFS vai apanhar a tendencia.



se isso fosse verdade era mais que certo que iria nevar aqui no cartaxo, certo?


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 21:15)

O cenário é fantástico…






















A temperatura essa começa a subir, neste momento 1,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 21:15)

squidward disse:


> se isso fosse verdade era mais que certo que iria nevar aqui no cartaxo, certo?



Nem em cotas se falava era tudo corrido a neve


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 21:17)

Brigantia disse:


> O cenário é fantástico…


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 21:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nem em cotas se falava era tudo corrido a neve



ha que ter esperança, a coincidencia da previsao ser para um Domingo.
E que as ultimas Nevadas que ocorreram em Lisboa foram ambas num Domingo


----------



## Snow (18 Dez 2007 às 21:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/wmce_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=1
> 
> Eles são especialistas no frio  nao tarda muito o GFS vai apanhar a tendencia.



Mas acho que o modelo russo se está a esquecer do AA


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2007 às 21:20)

Eu tou a ver é o AA potente outra vez entre os acores e o Continente!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 21:20)

Snow disse:


> Mas acho que o modelo russo se está a esquecer do AA



Ele tá lá em cima da Escandinávia.

Eu não quero isso seria o caos nacional...essencialmente por parte da EDP e EPAL.


----------



## Henrique (18 Dez 2007 às 21:22)

Segundo o radar do INM devia estar a chuver moderadamente aqui na minha zona mas nao cai uma pinga à algum tempo, durante o dia chuveu mas muito pouco, o vento levantou-se agora mas nada de outro mundo.
A frente quente tem bom aspecto mas parece que está dificil avançar, "nem anda nem desanda", estou um bocado desiludido, até agora.
Está aquele tempo chato que parece que vai chuver bem mas depois é so uma chuvinha minima, o quanto isto me irrita.
Qual é a previsão mais "exacta" para lisboa? Piora, nao piora? Que fenomenos podem ocorrer amanha por cá?
Voces querem é saber da neve, malandros! 
Ja mandei a carta ao Pai Natal para fazer nevar de novo aqui em casa 
Porcaria po AA pa fogo!


----------



## Snow (18 Dez 2007 às 21:26)

Os Russos andam malucos, ou então querem que a Europa fique com o clime deles

O anticiclone tem tendencia a deslocar-se para a posição entre os Açõres e o Continente

E com isso adeus .

Muito  e sol.

Que 2008 seja bem melhor em termos de


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2007 às 21:29)

Brigantia, desculpa lá o aparte sobre as tuas fotos...








Alguém tem o link para um site decente sobre descargas atmósféricas actualizado para a peninsula ibérica além do inm espanhol e do nosso inmg?


----------



## b0mbeir0 (18 Dez 2007 às 21:32)

HotSpot disse:


> E o pessoal que não se registou no forum e está aqui a ler. Toca a registar e dizer o que acontece na vossa cidade.
> 
> Por volta das 20:00 vai começar o festival aqui por Lisboa.



Oh vizinho ainda n vi nada disso 

Cairam umas pingas só... a temperatura até está razoavelmente superior em relação aos últimos dias e mal se sente vento. Pelo menos ha pouco era assim. 

Sao Pedro no que é que tu andas metido?


----------



## Snow (18 Dez 2007 às 21:35)

Novo record de visitas (157) no Forum ás 21h30.

Malta toca a registar.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 21:35)

Este era o cenário ás 19H


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 21:36)

Snow disse:


> Os Russos andam malucos, ou então querem que a Europa fique com o clime deles
> 
> O anticiclone tem tendencia a deslocar-se para a posição entre os Açõres e o Continente
> 
> ...



Talvez o AA não vá ser assim tão rápido... vai ser um Inverno para recordar.


----------



## Snow (18 Dez 2007 às 21:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Talvez o AA não vá ser assim tão rápido... vai ser um Inverno para recordar.



Espero bem que sejam os Russos que estejam certos Mário.

Era o caos total

Mas a esperança é a ultima a morrer


----------



## storm (18 Dez 2007 às 21:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Talvez o AA não vá ser assim tão rápido... vai ser um Inverno para recordar.



Deus te oiça, e que se nevar como está nesse mapa era hiper espectacular

Cumps,


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (18 Dez 2007 às 21:42)

aqui por lisboa as 21h42 em Vale figueira freguesia de sao joao da talha ( zona norte da grande lisboa), estao 8 C e ventoo 22 km\h (SE) e alguma chuvinha ... mas nada de alarmante ... xD Vamos la ver como se seguem as cenas no norte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2007 às 21:43)

A noite está a ser ventosa e de uma razoável sensação de frio devido ao vento.
Neste momento, estão *9,8 ºC* e já caíram *2 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 21:44)

o JME esta a actualizar e segue o mesmo padrão. já viram a nova forma de exportar imagens dos modelos? nice


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2007 às 21:45)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> aqui por lisboa as 21h42 em Vale figueira freguesia de sao joao da talha ( zona norte da grande lisboa), estao 8 C e ventoo 22 kmh (SE) e alguma chuvinha ... mas nada de alarmante ... xD Vamos la ver como se seguem as cenas no norte



Olá, vizinho. 
Também estou na zona a Norte de Lisboa.
Também estás no concelho de Loures e 12km nos separam.
Vejo que por aí está mais frio, bem perto de Santa Iria de Azóia.


----------



## Santos (18 Dez 2007 às 21:45)

Por aqui chove muito "pouquinho", o vento alcançou na sua rajada máxima até agora de 28 km/h o que não é nada de extraordinário, a pressão subiu para 1009Hpa e a temperatura desceu para 10.1ºC, veremos o que nos reservam as próximas horas


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 21:46)

storm disse:


> Deus te oiça, e que se nevar como está nesse mapa era hiper espectacular
> 
> Cumps,



Não é APENAS neve é gelo gelo total de congelar os canos da agua tudo o que tiver na rua é frio de Russia o pessoal no interior não sei como seria eu tenho familia no interior e estou preocupado...o nosso país está ser preparado para o CALOR e não para o frio como este graças a certas teorias  

Esperemos que os restantes modelos não apanhem esta tendencia


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (18 Dez 2007 às 21:48)

Olá, vizinho. 
Também estou na zona a Norte de Lisboa.
12km nos separam.
Vejo que por aí está mais frio, bem perto de Santa Iria de Azóia.

Olá ja ouvi dizer ....vizinho es de moscavide ... :P vou ai mt vezes papar a roulote .. xD

aqui e smp mais frio que ai em moscavide no entanto mt mt mt mais ventoso .. isto e serra( monte ) ahahah


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2007 às 21:52)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Olá, vizinho.
> Também estou na zona a Norte de Lisboa.
> 12km nos separam.
> Vejo que por aí está mais frio, bem perto de Santa Iria de Azóia.
> ...



Pois, é verdade.
Esta zona está a uma altitude muito baixa (38 m), perto do Rio Tejo.
Ao contrário de ti, estou num vale, por isso aqui o vento é raro de ocorrer e, quando ocorre, é de fraca intensidade.


----------



## storm (18 Dez 2007 às 21:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não é APENAS neve é gelo gelo total de congelar os canos da agua tudo o que tiver na rua é frio de Russia o pessoal no interior não sei como seria eu tenho familia no interior e estou preocupado...o nosso país está ser preparado para o CALOR e não para o frio como este graças a certas teorias
> 
> Esperemos que os restantes modelos não apanhem esta tendencia



A tão é neve ou gelo? Será que vem os dois juntos?

Gelo , não pode ser, ai as minhas culturas 

Cumps,


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 21:55)

storm disse:


> A tão é neve ou gelo? Será que vem os dois juntos?
> 
> Gelo , não pode ser, ai as minhas culturas
> 
> Cumps,



São temperaturas negativas no país todo seria a pior vaga de frio desde que á registos em Portugal  isto é desde 1946.


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 21:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> São temperaturas negativas no país todo seria a pior vaga de frio desde que á registos em Portugal



penso que seria uma situação a acompanhar n?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Dez 2007 às 21:57)

Por aqui a temperatura já sobe. Acho que para Braga já não vem neve nenhuma nos dias que aqui vou estar.

Neste momento registo 8,1ºC num sensor e 9,7ºC no outro.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 21:57)

Aqui ficam mais dois videos da noite Brigantina


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2007 às 21:57)

> Olá ja ouvi dizer ....vizinho es de moscavide ... :P vou ai mt vezes papar a roulote .. xD
> 
> aqui e smp mais frio que ai em moscavide no entanto mt mt mt mais ventoso .. isto e serra( monte ) ahahah



Já agora, qual foi a temperatura mínima registada por aí no dia 16 deste mês?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 21:58)

squidward disse:


> penso que seria uma situação a acompanhar n?



Se fosse só acompanhar...acho que ninguém se mexia congelava tudo


----------



## storm (18 Dez 2007 às 21:59)

*Mário Barros*,
era para ficar na história "O ano dos extremos"

Vamos aguardar, ainda falta algum tempo

Cumps,


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 22:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> São temperaturas negativas no país todo seria a pior vaga de frio desde que á registos em Portugal  isto é desde 1946.



Desde que não causasse danos materiais nem que pusesse em risco a integridade das pessoas(o que era quase impossivel), ate era giro

Por aqui choveu até às 21:45 e já acalmou. A temperatura desceu até aos 13,1ºC e agora estão 13,3ºC


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2007 às 22:02)

Belos videos Brigantia, isso é na estrada de Vinhais? Bem podia estar a nevar agora como estava a essa hora 

A temperatura vai subindo e eu perdi as minhas esperanças de que a chuva volte a passar a neve, 1,1ºC agora.


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 22:09)

Por aqui vai havendo algum vento embora nada de especial.

Em Faro já se pode dizer que é vento a sério. Média de 45km/h em 10 minutos entre as 19 de 20 horas.






© Instituto de Meteorologia - Observações Meteorológicas de Superfície


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Dez 2007 às 22:10)

boas

alguém sabe me explicar o que se passa com os mapas de raios 

morreu tudo ao mesmo tempo 

apenas temos os do IM 3 em 3 horas 

ate agora aqui em sesimbra vento apenas

abraços


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2007 às 22:10)

A neve deve-se manter em Montezinho, Nogueira, Padrela, Barroso, Larouco! Pena não haver membros de Montalegre!

Por aqui nada de especial a assinalar, alguns pingos de chuva e vento moderado...

temP. 13.5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 22:10)

Fil disse:


> Belos videos Brigantia, isso é na estrada de Vinhais? Bem podia estar a nevar agora como estava a essa hora
> 
> A temperatura vai subindo e eu perdi as minhas esperanças de que a chuva volte a passar a neve, 1,1ºC agora.


Os videos são da zona do IPB na altura em que nevava com mais intensidade(18:50)


Neste momento 1,9ºC e algum vento. Até este momento recolhi 3,2mm de precipitação mas o degelo irá aumentar este valor.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 22:10)

Realmente a precipitação ficou quase toda pelo oceano. Nova vaga de chuva às 23 Horas. Vamos ver se esta resiste 

O vento continua moderado a forte.

O GFS indicava vento médio de 36 km/h neste momento para aqui e continuo com 30 a 35, ou seja, dentro do previsto. Vai-se intensificar durante a noite.


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Dez 2007 às 22:11)

Boa noite a todos, aqui por Sintra continuo á espera do grande temporal que nunca mais aparece. Uns pinguitos de chuva aqui, umas rajadazitas de vento ali e de resto tudo normal. Enquanto outros se divertem com neve e frio aqui o divertimento não é nenhum.
 Registo só aqui na minha zona a temperatura mais baixa deste mês com 4,1º na madrugada de ontem (Domingo para Segunda)


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 22:20)

Chove bastante nesta zona da cidade...lá se vai a neveMas valeu


----------



## olheiro (18 Dez 2007 às 22:21)

*Re: à procura da neve......Onde está ?????*

Um dos meus desportos favoritos é caçar nevões...

Nos Estados Unidos da América, gostam de caçar tornados e furacões ...

Nós  por cá todos bem....E uma nevezita de vez em quando já chega para contrapor a pais que vivemos...(temperado doce) ....a favorecer a cura de artrites reumatóides e por isso a justificar a vinda em massa de de Anglos-Saxões, Germanos e Eslavos...

Aqui é que é bom, dizem esses nossos companheiros europeus padecentes...tempo cálido, com pouca ou quase nenhuma humidade, e umas geaditas... que eles aproveitam complacentemente para para dar uns rebolões para não se desabiturarem de todo...

E sorriem quando lhes digo que eu e a minha malta vamos para o norte de Portugal e para o interior da Espanha/França à procura das nossas fantasias climatéricas... e acham que não damos importância ao que os Deuses nos proporcionaram...senão...ficávamos por aqui.....e deixávamos o tempo passar...

Vem isto a propósito das previsões que ao longo de dias se desenharam para este dia  (para os subsequentes veremos), para as grandes expectativas de queda de neve em tudo o que era sítio....e para as vagas de euforia e desânimo que os modelos sucessivamente iam apresentando....valha-nos a frieza de análise dos Institutos de Meteorologia de Portugal e Espanha e mais alguns vizinhos...

O fenómeno de 29 de Janeiro de 2006 muito terá contribuído para isto....Uma situação quase idêntica rm Janeiro de 2007 (por um triz) reforçaria esta esperança...

A verdade quase que absoluta nos anos vindouros é a de que estivemos perante casos quase que, senão, excepcionais...pelo menos muito raros...

Embora desse determinismo natural reger o clima deste país nos últimos 50 anos, ao que se saiba, apesar disso,, o fenómeno meteorológico deve constituir uma raridade, um achado, uma descoberta, que nos deve mobilizar para tudo que quanto de especial a natureza ressalva para este extremo ocidental europeu...

Hoje à procura da neve, confesso, saí às 04,00 horas da manha de minha casa e sem pormenores, direi que percorri a metade Norte/Sul do país, Beira Serra, Serra da Estrela, Torre, Guarda, Trancoso, Celorico, Seia,  Loriga, Unhais, Fundão.....muito chuvisco, alguma chuva e neve nenhuma...tenho fotos que comprovam esta epopeia...

Há pouco antes de chegar a minha casa ouvi na rádio do jeep  nevões que se abateram no norte do país....e ouvi dizer que a estrada Covilhã Torre, estava cortada ao trânsito...poucas horas depois de lá ter passado com 3º graus positivos e a expectativa de que por ali nos ficaríamos...

Quinze horas depois de ter saído de casa, com duas sandochas e uma bejeca e pouco mais.....regressei a casa...olhei  a televisão sobre o mau tempo....e não acreditei....Afinal devo ter andado a pairar....


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 22:24)

*Re: à procura da neve......Onde está ?????*

Isso é o chamado azar 

Por aqui céu muito nublado e ameçador algum vento pressão nos 1009hpa vento moderado.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 22:28)

*Re: à procura da neve......Onde está ?????*



olheiro disse:


> Um dos meus desportos favoritos é caçar nevões...
> 
> Nos Estados Unidos da América, gostam de caçar tornados e furacões ...
> 
> ...



é estar no local errado a hora errada  mas na torre havia neve era só subires ou também não havia neve?


----------



## Brigantia (18 Dez 2007 às 22:30)

*Re: à procura da neve......Onde está ?????*



olheiro disse:


> Um dos meus desportos favoritos é caçar nevões...
> 
> Nos Estados Unidos da América, gostam de caçar tornados e furacões ...
> 
> ...


Quando voltares a fazer o mesmo leva computador e liga-te ao MeteoPT


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 22:35)

HotSpot disse:


> Realmente a precipitação ficou quase toda pelo oceano. Nova vaga de chuva às 23 Horas. Vamos ver se esta resiste
> 
> O vento continua moderado a forte.
> 
> O GFS indicava vento médio de 36 km/h neste momento para aqui e continuo com 30 a 35, ou seja, dentro do previsto. Vai-se intensificar durante a noite.



Estás com 30 a 35km/h de média ? Nada mau ...

Mas ele dava um pouco mais para aí pelas 21:00h, cerca de 22 Knts, 40.7 km/h.

GFS#                                                      
 Latitude: 38.66 Longitude:  -8.99 &               
 DATA INITIAL TIME: 18 DEC 2007 *12Z*&�����
 CALCULATION STARTED AT: 18 DEC 2007 12Z&
 HOURS OF CALCULATION:  84 &

FIELD WIND SPEED
LEVEL      10 M
UNITS      KNTS
 HR
+  0.      9.9
+  3.     17.0
+  6.     21.0
*+  9.     22.0*
+ 12.     22.7
+ 15.     23.8
+ 18.     25.0
+ 21.     23.1
+ 24.     22.2


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2007 às 22:37)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui vai havendo algum vento embora nada de especial.
> 
> Em Faro já se pode dizer que é vento a sério. Média de 45km/h em 10 minutos entre as 19 de 20 horas.
> 
> ...




Posso dizer que mesmo agora fez uma rajada de vento que as janelas no meu prédio estavam abertas e fecharam todas, o vento está mais ou menos aí uns 50 km/h, aproxima-se algo ao Algarve pela zona do Barlavento, com trovoada vê-se tanto no radar como no mapa das trovoadas, a luz quer-se ir embora ondas de 3,5m a 5 metros dados da bóia de Faro.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2007 às 22:42)

Nova rajada máxima *59,5 km/h*


----------



## iceworld (18 Dez 2007 às 22:45)

É preciso ter mesmo azar olheiro 
Tantos km e nada.... tb já me aconteceu mas tb já me aconteceu ir parar ao sítio certo


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2007 às 22:49)

Aqui a temperatura já subiu aos 4,1ºC
aguaceiros com vento forte
1017hpa
93% humidade


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 22:49)

a chuva aumentou  por aki e o vento já se faz sentir 4.6ºc


----------



## Kraliv (18 Dez 2007 às 22:51)

Boas,

Por cá nada de especial 

Temperatura nos 9,2ºC 

Alguma chuva, fraca! 2,0mm
Algum vento, fraco! 12,6km/h E


Vamos ver se durante a noite/madrugada/manhã este cenário se altera. Por vezes o vento parece querer aumentar, mas não tem passado dos 12, 13, 14 km/h


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 22:53)

*Re: à procura da neve......Onde está ?????*



olheiro disse:


> Vem isto a propósito das previsões que ao longo de dias se desenharam para este dia  (para os subsequentes veremos), para as grandes expectativas de queda de neve em tudo o que era sítio....e para as vagas de euforia e desânimo que os modelos sucessivamente iam apresentando....valha-nos a frieza de análise dos Institutos de Meteorologia de Portugal e Espanha e mais alguns vizinhos...



Olá,

Não confundas o entusiasmo na interpretação dos modelos (wishcasting) com o que dizem os modelos. A situação estava longe de ser muito favorável, no Inverno passado houve situações bem melhores e não caiu nada.

Na minha opinião hoje sucedeu-se o contrário, estiveste à beira de ter uma tremenda sorte que não era de todo prevista. Mas acabaste por ter azar. 

Melhores dias virão. Já tentei fotografar muitas coisas que saem furado. E já que falaste da caça a tornados por exemplo, não penses que é uma coisa fácil. Nós vemos as fotografias e os videos fantásticos, mas aquilo que nós não nos apercebemos é que quem os apanha muitas vezes passa meses ou anos atrás deles sem sucesso até um dia o conseguir. Se tudo isto fosse uma coisa fácil e rigorosa, se bastasse olhar para as previsões, a meteorologia deixaria de ser tão fascinante.

Para a próxima terás mais sorte. E quanto a Portugal, temos pouco mas quando acontece é uma alegria imensa, quase infantil. Nalguns países ao fim de uma semana só rezam é para que acabe rapidamente, pois estas coisas também tem o lado mau.

E parabens pelo teu esforço mesmo que infrutífero


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 23:04)

Malta de Lisboa e Algarve ela deve estar mesmo a chegar 





A não ser que o radar não ande bom  já á bocado ocorreu parecido.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 23:05)

Bom, por hoje despeço-me com ceu encoberto, chuva fraca e vento com rajadas fortes e com a miserável temperatura de 13,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 23:07)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom, por hoje despeço-me com ceu encoberto, chuva fraca e vento com rajadas fortes e com a miserável temperatura de 13,5ºC



Esqueçam... ainda n e desta que me despeço. tou a ver o radar e ela ta a chegar...
Ainda vou ficar mais um bocadinho...


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 23:11)

*Sobre os raios*

Para quem perguntou pelos raios por causa do site do costume não estar a dar , para além do IM e do INM, também ando à procura, só consegui encontrar isto, mas não é grande coisa:

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

Há vários outros sites mas também estão sem dados:
http://www.strikestareu.com/

Ninguém conhece mais nada ?


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2007 às 23:13)

Epá, já repararam nas páginas que se escreveram neste tópico só hoje? Acho que se bateu o record aqui do meteopt. Saí de casa para a faculdade às 13:10 e ia na página 13, agora já tem 37 

Estive a ler/ver tudo, durante quae 1h e... estou ruido de inveja dos nossos amigos transmontanos! Dá vontade de ir viver para lá

Deve ter sido um dia em grande por aí...

Por Odivelas algum vento, estava à espera de muito mais dado o local ventoso onde moro, e a chuva também ainda não foi muito significativa...

Vamos ver o que as próximas horas nos trazem!


----------



## Santos (18 Dez 2007 às 23:16)

Podem verificar por este link a temperatura das núvens 

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_sigwx_1070_100.jpg


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Dez 2007 às 23:23)

Vince disse:


> *Sobre os raios*
> 
> Para quem perguntou pelos raios por causa do site do costume não estar a dar , para além do IM e do INM, também ando à procura, só consegui encontrar isto, mas não é grande coisa:
> 
> ...



boas

pois é mesmo esta a única pagina a funcionar  tirando  as dos im e inm 

eu conheço mas lá está,  não funciona 

existe alguma informação sobre o motivo da quebra de todos os sistemas de  detecção de raios pelo que agora deu para ver eles acedem todos aos mesmos sensores mas cada um com um software diferente.

mas não deixa de ser estranho 

abraços


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2007 às 23:27)

Bom amigos! Vou deitar! Amanhã é dia de Pica o boi e o IC19 não dá trégua!

Despeço-me com chuva fraca ou chuvisco...

Temp: 13.4ºC
Pressão: 1007 hpa
Humidade: 45%

Já não vai nevar mais!  Pelo menos já nevou mais que no Inverno passado! 

Boa Noite!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Dez 2007 às 23:30)

Boa noite pessoal

Por cá pouco choveu durante o dia. As temperaturas variaram entre os 8º e os 9º. Parabéns aos trasmontanos!!! Talvez tenha caido um floquito ou outro aqui para S. Mamede (1025m)...mas ainda não soube de nada.

Para que não se esqueçam, montanhas ibéricas em directo:

http://montanhasemdirecto.blogspot.com/2006/12/sistema-ibrico.html

Um abraço a todos, muita neve...e bom começo de inverno.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 23:34)

Bom aqui começou agora a chover com intensidade. Despeço-me por hoje.
temp. 13,3ºC


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2007 às 23:39)

Bem, o vento já faz barulho aqui, já abana as persianas.


Já repararam no NW da Peninsula ?







O GFS anda a acertar mais ou menos bem. Mas só no run impediatamente anterior, neste caso das 18z. 
Não tá fácil nem pra modelo, até este já faz quase nowcasting


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 23:42)

Vince disse:


> Bem, o vento já faz barulho aqui, já abana as persianas.



Aqui tambem mas chuva quase nada.


----------



## TaviraMan (18 Dez 2007 às 23:45)

Aqui por estes lados de Tavira, o panorama está um pouco incerto, o vento está moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes e de vez em quando uns intervalos de chuva moderada.
Aquela linha de instabilidade que abarcava desde Lisboa até ao Algarve, com bastante precipitação, dissipou-se

Creio que a festa ainda nem vai a metade Tou com fé que novas linhas de instabilidade comecem a entrar lá pro meio da noite, terminando depois com um monte de SCM´s no estágio final! Normalmente nestas depressões cavadas, os sistemas de tempestade aparecem onde menos se espera Quero tempestades a sério

Despeço-me por hoje e até amanhã pessoal!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

Como o vento está forte  até as persianas fazem uma barulheira de 50km/h com rajadas de 69 km/h., começou a pingar, segundo a boia de faro o mar está curioso com altura máxima de 6.9 metros e altura significativa 3.52m , amanhã certamente as barras algarvias estarão fechadas.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Dez 2007 às 23:51)

bem... isto aqui levantou.se um vendaval terrivel e bue chuvaa as arvores quase que nem se aguentam!


----------



## Santos (18 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

As portas abriram-se agora  ... grande carga de água


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> bem... isto aqui levantou.se um vendaval terrivel e bue chuvaa as arvores quase que nem se aguentam!



Só se for para ai para aqui só mesmo vento é que é alguma coisa chuva nespes.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (19 Dez 2007 às 00:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Só se for para ai para aqui só mesmo vento é que é alguma coisa chuva nespes.



pois mas nao te esqueças k estou alguns metros acima de ti e tambem nao estamos no memso sitio ainda sao kuase uns 3km de diferença...

qualquer das formas ja passou... foi uma chuva repentina, o vento é que se mantem


----------



## Mago (19 Dez 2007 às 00:05)

Ora vou dormir....
fico pelos 4,1ºC
93% humidade
1017hpa
céu muito nublado,

Boa Noite


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 00:09)

Por agora: Chuva e 1,8ºC. Apesar da chuva, ainda se mantém alguma neve no solo.

Extremos do dia de ontem: -4,9ºC / 2,0ºC


----------



## GranNevada (19 Dez 2007 às 00:14)

Vince :

descargas eléctricas :

http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/descargas-electricas-em-tempo-real-1492.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 00:15)

Bem, fui à janela e é bem audível o som do mar dado que vivo a 2 kms do mar, e ainda existe a Ria Formosa é espantoso como o barulho do mar é  assustador e medonho segundo a última informação do instituto hidrográfico a ondulação está medonha Data:  2007-12-18 Hora:  23:26       Altura significativa  4.59   m 
Altura máxima  7.22   m 
Ondulação: E-SE

Uma nota com ondulação de este-sudeste neste momento o Algarve deveria estar em Alerta Vermelho dado que superior a 5 metros é Alerta Vermelho, o que acham?


----------



## iceworld (19 Dez 2007 às 00:38)

Bom e que tal fazerem umas legendas dos mapas que vão apresentando uma vez que muitas pessoas estão a passar por aqui e tb para o pessoal que se tem registado e que ainda não percebe patavina 
O vento está a apertar e com ele vou dormir pois amanhã é dia de pica boi
Abraços


----------



## squidward (19 Dez 2007 às 00:39)

aqui o vento tambem ja sopra com alguma intensidade, a chuva e que ja n e tao intensa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2007 às 00:45)

Lá me tive  que levantar! Uma rajada mais forte deitou.me a rua a sensor da LaCrosse! Sobreviveu quase intacto a uma queda de 4 pisos! 

Vento Moderado a Forte... Sem chuva!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2007 às 00:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Lá me tive  que levantar! Uma rajada mais forte deitou.me a rua a sensor da LaCrosse! Sobreviveu quase intacto a uma queda de 4 pisos!
> 
> Vento Moderado a Forte... Sem chuva!



A tua temperatura deve ter caido a pique...

Estou com 12.5ºC vento forte e já registei 1 mm 

Até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 00:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Lá me tive  que levantar! Uma rajada mais forte deitou.me a rua a sensor da LaCrosse! Sobreviveu quase intacto a uma queda de 4 pisos!



Pelo menos ficas a saber que o material é do bom 


As «nossas» nuvens metem bem mais respeito, mas no NW da Peninsula chove muito mais 

*Temperatura das nuvens*





http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 01:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como o vento está forte  até as persianas fazem uma barulheira de 50km/h com rajadas de 69 km/h., começou a pingar, segundo a boia de faro o mar está curioso com altura máxima de 6.9 metros e altura significativa 3.52m , amanhã certamente as barras algarvias estarão fechadas.



Realmente esta ondulação é impressionante para o Algarve. As previsões apontavam para valores altos mas pensei que na costa Sul não chegaria aí.

*
Bóia:  Faro    - último registo
Data:  2007-12-19 Hora:  00:27*

*Altura significativa 	4.8 	 m
Altura máxima 	8.84 	 m*
Período médio 	6.9 	 s
Período máximo observado 	11.7 	 s
Período onda de altura máx.   	9.4 	 s
Direcção da ondulação 	SE 	 
Temperatura da água 	17.5 	 ºC


----------



## CMPunk (19 Dez 2007 às 04:01)

Boas pessoal!!!

Já ta tudo a dormir 

Bem isto aqui em Faro está mesmo mau, vento forte com grandes rajadas de vento. Chuva é que não á nada.

Cumps


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Dez 2007 às 06:44)

Olá bom dia pessoal!

Começo assim por dizer que não choveu mesmo nada aqui por estes lados e quase não dormi toda a noite devido à intensidade do vento. As persianas batiam e o vento entrava pela porta do corredor, até assobiava

Neste momento a temperatura está nos 17ºC e o vento deve andar à volta dos 95 km/h com rajadas de até 105 km/h. Chuva posso dizer mesmo que nem vê-la, mas como ainda estamos em plena depressão atlântica, pode ser que este vendaval esteja a puxar chuvada da grossa

Tenho varias hipóteses para explicar a escassa precipitação: Ou o ar está muito seco à superfície devido às condições que nos tem afectado nas ultimas semanas e a chuva que caí do alto evapora no seu caminho, ou o ar frio em níveis altos e em superfície (frente fria) não chegou o suficiente para provocar a condensação e produzir chuva. Alguém que me corrija em relação a estes factores se eu estiver errado.


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2007 às 07:36)

Bom dia!!!!

Hoje esta um dia improprio para dormir, porque o vento nao para de assobiar e a deitar po chao as coisas que tenho na varanda.... A chuva nao apareceu durante a noite


----------



## storm (19 Dez 2007 às 08:04)

Lindo. Lindo desde as 2:30 que chove moderado a forte sem ainda ter parado, espectáculo de rega.
Na rua está completamente noite,

O vento continua fraco/moderado.

Cumps,


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2007 às 08:38)

Bons dias.

Por aqui pelos vistos já chove moderadamente á algum tempo e assim se mantem.

Já registei 18 mm  estou com 11.7ºC.

Finalmente águinha como deve ser.


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 08:53)

Guincho





http://www.beachcam.pt/

Cascais




http://www.hotelbaia.com/webcamera.htm

Caparica





http://www.beachcam.pt/

Caparica





http://www.infopraias.com/




Ericeira





http://www.beachcam.pt/

Carcavelos





http://www.beachcam.pt/

Carcavelos




http://www.infopraias.com/


Salema





http://www.portugal-webcams.com/Salema/webcam-salema-algarve.htm

Lagos - Porto de Môs





http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcams/webcam-lagos.htm

*Tabela Marés (Dezembro Lisboa)*
Próxima Preia Mar ás 10:41 Felizmente que não é das mais altas.






http://www.portodelisboa.pt/portal/page/portal/PORTAL_PORTO_LISBOA/HIDROGRAFIA/TABELA_MARES


* Bóia:  Faro    - último registo*
Data:  2007-12-19 Hora:  06:04
Altura significativa 	4.55 	 m
Altura máxima 	8.34 	 m
Período médio 	7.4 	 s
Período máximo observado 	13.3 	 s
Período onda de altura máx.   	8.6 	 s
Direcção da ondulação 	SE 	 
Temperatura da água 	17.9 	 ºC

* Bóia:  Sines    - último registo*
Data:  2007-12-19 Hora:  08:36
Altura significativa 	4.11 	 m
Altura máxima 	5.43 	 m
Período médio 	8.3 	 s
Período máximo observado 	14.1 	 s
Período onda de altura máx.   	10.2 	 s
Direcção da ondulação 	SW 	 
Temperatura da água 	16 	 ºC

* Bóia:  Leixões    - último registo*
Data:  2007-12-19 Hora:  09:30
Altura significativa 	2.58 	 m
Altura máxima 	4.18 	 m
Período médio 	5.9 	 s
Período máximo observado 	11.7 	 s
Período onda de altura máx.   	10.2 	 s
Direcção da ondulação 	SW 	 
Temperatura da água 	15.1 	 ºC


----------



## jpmartins (19 Dez 2007 às 09:06)

Bom dia pessoal,
Por aqui a chuva tem sido mto pouca, desde as 12h do dia de ontem até às 8:00 do dia hoje registei somente 4.1 mm/m2. O vento é que desde as 20h tem sido alvo de registo, com a rajada máxima a chegar aos 67.6km/h.
Vamos ver o evoluir, mas a chuva continua a teimar em não aparecer.
Pessoal de Bragança


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 09:08)

Bom dia.

Muita chuva durante a noite e ainda continua a chover. Neste momento 3,1ºC.
Aqui na minha rua a neve já desapareceu, mas ainda persiste em cotas próximas aos 750 / 800 metros.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (19 Dez 2007 às 09:26)

Bons dias!

tive minima de *10.1ºC*

aqui o vento e chuva nao param, a chuva de vez em kuando vai acalmando mas volta logo em força, o memso se passa com o vento

tou com *11.8ºC* e 1011hPa..


----------



## redragon (19 Dez 2007 às 09:30)

Por aqui é a desilusão total, a chuva que cai nem dá para molhar o cabelo...durante o dia de ontem devem ter caido ai alguns 3mm. A seca veio para ficar!


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 09:39)

Por aqui tem chovido de forma consistente mas calma, sem extremos,  água que bem falta faz.

Há uma linha de instabilidade mais agressiva a atravessar o sul do país.

*Radar Precipitação IM*




http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


*Radar Precipitação INM (Espanha)*




http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/radar/radar.html


*Satélite Visível*




http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


*Satélite IR/Temperatura das nuvens*




http://ww
w.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## Kraliv (19 Dez 2007 às 10:02)

redragon disse:


> Por aqui é a desilusão total, a chuva que cai nem dá para molhar o cabelo...durante o dia de ontem devem ter caido ai alguns 3mm. A seca veio para ficar!





É mesmo  Regou-me as alfaces e hoje de manhã, com o vento, está a terra seca que nem _cornos_


Ora bem! Mínima de 8,4ºC

Às 09.00H:

Temp. 10,0ºC
Humid. 68%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento 17,6km/h E



Actual:  Temp. 9,5ºC e Vento Raj.máx. 24,8ºC     0,0mm


----------



## GFVB (19 Dez 2007 às 10:15)

Bom dia a todos!

Noite com vento fraco a moderado e chuva moderada, mas constante. O caminho da Costa para Alcabideche foi difícil... Acidentes e mais acidentes... Agora que já estou no meu local de trabalho são e salvo  posso dizer-vos que o vento aqui é fraco a moderado, mas não para de chover, apesar da intensidade da chuva variar.

Cptos!


----------



## vitamos (19 Dez 2007 às 10:38)

Bom Dia!!

Bem até tenho os olhos trocados... Já li mais de 20 páginas de posts, a participação do pessoal tá incrível há novos membros a surgir em catadupa! 

Por aqui em Coimbra, alguma chuva fraca a espaços... Durante a noite registaram-se rajadas de vento forte. HAvia caixotes de lixo tombados de manhã!

Neve não veio, mas é uma delícia ver as imagens do ppl de bragança. Inveja claro que tenho mas acreditem que fico muito feliz.. pelo espectáculo lindo e porque Bragança precisa de água como de pão para a boca... Ainda bem que tiveram sorte 

Um abraço a toda a malta!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2007 às 10:38)

Ela aí vem ... chuva e vento quanto baste !!! Aqui estamos com vento moderado de sueste com rajadas fortes; o céu apresenta-se cada vez mais carregado de nuvens.

*12h05 - Ops, aclarou mais; parece que passou mais a sul ...*


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2007 às 10:48)

Cheguei agora aos *30 mm* precipitação de hoje.

Rajada máxima de *66 km/h*

O vento está abaixo das espectativas, pelo menos na zona de Lisboa.


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 10:59)

Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas:






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 11:06)

Bom dia a todos, choveu toda a noite, embora a chuva tenha sido fraca ate as 4:00. A partir daí a chuva tem sido moderada. Neste momento ainda chove. Desde as 00h até agora 27mm.
O vento tem sido forte, com rajadas que quase levavam os meu aparelhos de mediçao, mas resistiram.

A temperatura mínima ficou-de nos 11,3ºC
Por agora estão 12,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2007 às 11:57)

Cá já cai novamente com força.

Não para de chover desde as 06:15


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2007 às 12:13)

*Ventos fortes derrubaram árvores e obrigaram bombeiros a intervir *

Os ventos fortes que, esta noite, se fizeram sentir e que deverão persistir ao longo do dia – nas terras altas as rajadas podem atingir os 100 quilómetros por hora – provocaram algumas situações como a queda de árvores e estragos em espaços públicos. No concelho de Oliveira do Hospital, as duas corporações de bombeiros – Oliveira do Hospital e Lagares da Beira – foram chamadas para a desobstrução de algumas vias onde se verificou o derrube de árvores. 
Ao diário online do Correio da Beira Serra, Emídio Camacho comandante dos bombeiros de Oliveira do Hospital deu conta de queda de árvores na Coitena e na Bodadela e fez ainda referência à necessidade de substituição de uma telha na Escola Profissional da cidade. Já António Pinto, comandante da corporação de Lagares da Beira fez alusão a quatro pedidos de auxílio para limpeza de vias em Lagares e ao longo da EN 230 entre Ervedal da Beira e Felgueira Velha. Na zona sul do concelho, o vento não terá provocado danos a comprovar pela inexistência de pedidos de ajuda junto da corporação de bombeiros da cidade. 
Nas primeiras horas da manhã eram ainda visíveis alguns estragos causados na cidade. Toldos de espaços comerciais rasgados, cadeiras de plástico a vaguear por algumas ruas e ramos de árvores eram exemplo de estragos causados pelos ventos fortes. 

Correio da Beira Serra


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2007 às 12:18)

Bom dia estive na serra de Nogueira e há muita neve...


----------



## redragon (19 Dez 2007 às 12:29)

Kraliv disse:


> É mesmo  Regou-me as alfaces e hoje de manhã, com o vento, está a terra seca que nem _cornos_
> 
> 
> Ora bem! Mínima de 8,4ºC
> ...





è mm Kravil!!
Vento: ainda n dei conta de nada...
chuva: mal molha o chão...


----------



## jPdF (19 Dez 2007 às 12:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bom dia estive na serra de Nogueira e há muita neve...



Venham de lá essas Fotos para o pessoal ter ainda mais inveja!!!


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 12:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bom dia estive na serra de Nogueira e há muita neve...



 e as fotos? 

Os montes aqui à volta ainda estão cobertos de neve.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 12:31)

Dia bem fresquinho hoje  

Vento, algum chuvisco e 4,0ºC.


----------



## Bgc (19 Dez 2007 às 12:34)

Quanto acumulou na serra de Nogueira? 20cm?


----------



## Santos (19 Dez 2007 às 12:38)

Bom dia,

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover, fazes com muita intensidade fazes com menor mas sempre a chover.
A temperatura mínima foi de 9.1ºC sendo que neste momento estão 10.2ºC, a pressão tem vindo a subir e encontra-se nos 1012 Hpa, o vento está de Este.

PS Dá a sensação que iremos ter surpresas, "veremos" com o anticiclone sobre as ilhas Britânicas a tender a fortalecer-se.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 12:55)

Por aqui, registei 1 mm o mar está bravo e muito vento já vi alguns ramos partidos em plena EN 125, só vento que seca de tempo, morre tudo no barlavento, o sotavento fica às secas, que raiva, até a bóia avariou-se irra pá


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 12:57)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, o céu está muito nublado e chove constantemente desde a noite de ontem, segundo me parece.
Acordei durante a noite com o barulho da chuva e de alguma trovoada.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *8,8 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *10,0 ºC*, a humidade relativa está nos *89 %* e o vento está fraco a moderado.
Até agora, caíram* 24 mm *de precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 12:59)

*Chuva e vento forte trazem inundações, rebentamento de condutas e trânsito difícil ao Algarve*

Por todo o Algarve, esta madrugada e manhã houve o registo de inundações, quedas de árvores e rebentamentos de condutas, mas a situação parece estar a normalizar. Acessos às cidades sofrem as consequências do mau tempo.

O distrito de Faro, bem como os de Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, estão hoje em alerta Laranja devido ao vento forte. O Algarve está também sob alerta Amarelo devido à chuva e agitação marítima.

Em Portimão, as fortes chuvas levaram ao encerramento do Túnel das Cardosas, que até este momento, continua fechado à circulação automóvel. 

Isso provocou longas filas de trânsito, para mais agora que um dos principais acessos à cidade - a ponte velha - está cortado.

Com o trânsito interrompido no Túnel das Cardosas e as inundações no outro acesso a Portimão na zona da Aldeia dos Carrascos os automobilistas que esta manhã tentam entrar em Portimão têm a vida ainda mais dificultada.

Houve também inundações em várias zonas do concelho, e uma conduta de água rebentou na V3, enquanto outra sofreu problemas na zona da Aldeia do Carrasco, mas, segundo os Bombeiros Voluntários de Portimão, «as situações já estão normalizadas».

Também em Lagoa a situação já normalizou, tendo havido «três inundações na zona do Parchal, no centro da cidade de Lagoa, e algumas quedas de árvores na zona das Lameiras», relataram os Bombeiros Voluntários. 

Em alerta Amarelo estão nove distritos do continente, as ilhas do Grupo Oriental dos Açores e a região da Madeira, restando apenas dois distritos em alerta Verde (Santarém e Évora) e as ilhas açorianas do Grupo Ocidental.

Dos distritos com alerta Amarelo, para Beja, Setúbal, Lisboa e Leiria está prevista chuva, vento forte e agitação marítima, enquanto para os restantes (Coimbra, Aveiro, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo) o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê vento forte e ondulação alta.

Na Madeira prevê-se apenas agitação marítima a que acresce vento forte no Grupo Oriental dos Açores.

As previsões meteorológicas para hoje são de céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte de sueste, soprando de forte a muito forte no Litoral, em especial a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.

Nas terras altas o vento será forte a muito forte, com rajadas que podem atingir os 110 quilómetros/hora.

Estão ainda previstos aguaceiros, por vezes fortes no Litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego, trovoadas e queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, apesar da pequena subida de temperatura.


Fonte: Barlavento Online

Só no Barlavento, porque no Sotavento só está vento, e a continuar assim nem vai chover grande coisa no sotavento, maldita depressão, mais vale a chuvada em Agosto do que esta depressão irra pá !!!


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 13:24)

Tirada há pouco em Algês, com os bombeiros ainda a tirar água de algumas lojas. Nada de especial para o local em questão.


----------



## vitamos (19 Dez 2007 às 13:29)

Vince disse:


> Tirada há pouco em Algês, com os bombeiros ainda a tirar água de algumas lojas. Nada de especial para o local em questão.




Absolutamente típico para esse local. Aos anos que se fala da necessidade de resolver o problema... Quando há inundações em Lisboa esse é sempre um dos pontos críticos!


----------



## Blizzard (19 Dez 2007 às 13:51)

Boas,

amigos, por aqui e depois de uma noite quase sem dormir por causa da intensidade do vento, quando este baixou desatou a chover praticamente sem parar, com episodios de chuva torrencial, muita trovoada e até granizo, como podem verificar pelas imagens de reflectividade dos radares.

Agora quase não da pra ver a rua, tal a intensidade da precipitação.

O mar está absolutamente BRUTAL!!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 13:55)

Blizzard disse:


> Boas,
> 
> amigos, por aqui e depois de uma noite quase sem dormir por causa da intensidade do vento, quando este baixou desatou a chover praticamente sem parar, com episodios de chuva torrencial, muita trovoada e até granizo, como podem verificar pelas imagens de reflectividade dos radares.
> 
> ...



Tira fotos , está mesmo brutal eu fui à praia de Faro e aquilo está excelente fotos não tenho, como fui lá perto dei um saltinho até lá saí do carro tive 3 segundos na rua, só areia e mais areia e está uma altura a ondulação


----------



## Blizzard (19 Dez 2007 às 13:58)

Como deves imaginar com esta chuva, claridade e maresia ainda não vai dar, mas prometo que se tiver uma abertura tiro.

Por aqui continua o mesmo cenário: chuva, vento forte e trovoada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 14:02)

Bom, Lagos, Portimão vai levar com mais uma valente chuvada e eu aqui a ver passar ao lado


----------



## Rog (19 Dez 2007 às 14:05)

Boas, depois de uma manhã de ceu pouco nublado, agora está nublado.
Tive hoje a mín mais baixa dos últimos 6 meses, 8,4ºC
Por agora:
16,3ºC
77%HR


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2007 às 14:25)

Carga dágua fixi. Já chegou aos 80mm/hora.

Sigo com 42mm e sempre a encher o "penico". Hoje não para


----------



## RMira (19 Dez 2007 às 14:36)

Isso é que é chover 

Já agora HotSpot, sabes mais ou menos que quantidade de água já choveu desde que começou o ano hidrológico aí na tua zona?


----------



## Redfish (19 Dez 2007 às 14:42)

Aqui por Loulé e Quarteira, Vento e mais Vento e só uns pingos.
Fica aqui o estado do mar em Quarteira.


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Dez 2007 às 14:46)

Enquanto uns mamam com a m**** da chuva outros podem usufruir da beleza da neve. 

Eu que só vi nevar uma vez na vida, não sabem a inveja que vos tenho.


----------



## RMira (19 Dez 2007 às 14:48)

Em Vila Franca ainda não parou de chover e neste momento com muita intensidade! 

De noite em Setúbal, tive muito vento e alguma precipitação a partir da madrugada.


----------



## iceworld (19 Dez 2007 às 14:49)

Tens que mudar para:
Local: Lisboa (Olivais ) e sempre que posso em Bragança


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2007 às 14:49)

mirones disse:


> Isso é que é chover
> 
> Já agora HotSpot, sabes mais ou menos que quantidade de água já choveu desde que começou o ano hidrológico aí na tua zona?



Desde o inicio do ano hidrologico:

Out 9,6
Nov 78,6
Dez 46,8 e a somar

Total *135,0 mm*

Muito pouco. Esta precipitação podia ter acontecido toda em Outubro.


----------



## RMira (19 Dez 2007 às 14:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Desde o inicio do ano hidrologico:
> 
> Out 9,6
> Nov 78,6
> ...



Obrigado HotSpot. Mesmo muito pouco. Um mês deveria ser suficiente para tudo isso. Neste momento já deveria andar perto dos 350mm. Portanto num rácio simples estamos em (135/350)*100%=38.57%

Um nível muito baixo de precipitação até agora...


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2007 às 14:58)

mirones disse:


> Obrigado HotSpot. Mesmo muito pouco. Um mês deveria ser suficiente para tudo isso. Neste momento já deveria andar perto dos 350mm. Portanto num rácio simples estamos em (135/350)*100%=38.57%
> 
> Um nível muito baixo de precipitação até agora...



E ontem estava pior ainda... Vamos recuperando aos poucos.


----------



## T-Storm (19 Dez 2007 às 15:10)

Aqui por Lx continua a chover ininterruptamente desde madrugada. A avenida da liberdade parece uma lixeira a ceú aberto...são folhas e ramos das arvores por todo o lado.

A temperatura essa da-me a sensação que pouco tem variado ao longo do dia (deve andar a volta dos 10º - 11º)

Trovoadas e que ainda nao vi/ouvi nenhuma...


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 15:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, Lagos, Portimão vai levar com mais uma valente chuvada e eu aqui a ver passar ao lado




Uma estação Davis em Monchique deve ter levado em cheio com essa linha, 256mm/H durante alguns minutos.







http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39

Depois deixou de transmitir.


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Dez 2007 às 15:12)

boas

aqui pelo deserto da margem sul a manha foi de chuva fraca sem qualquer pausa 

verifico aqui da janela em Almoinha - Sesimbra a deslocação de nuvens baixas no sentido Este -  Oeste

neste momento tenho chuva fraca a subir de intensidade nestes últimos minutos

já gora para que fique registado aqui em Almoinha fui acordado com um trovão por volta das 6.40h o que me fez sair da cama e fumar  um cigarrinho à janela para ver se via mais alguma   é mesmo de meteolouco, não vi mais nada.

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 15:15)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> aqui pelo deserto da margem sul a manha foi de chuva fraca sem qualquer pausa
> 
> ...



Olá, *Rebelo *!
Andaste desaparecido !
Sim, eu acordei com trovoada um pouco depois das 6h da manhã, talvez tenha sido com esses mesmos trovões.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 15:17)

A temperatura está agora nos *10,0 ºC*.
Até agora, a temperatura máxima foi de *10,2 ºC*.


----------



## Teles (19 Dez 2007 às 15:24)

Ola boa tarde agora chove com alguma intensidade aki, mas as 12:00 passou se algo estranho junto com a chuva, eu ate perguntei aos meus vizinhos se viam o mesmo,e eles confirmaram que sim, vinha uns flocos como se fosse pequenas bolas de esferovite a solta no vento era realmente flocos de neve mas é estranho visto aki tar a 9 graus.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 15:25)

Boa tarde, por aqui ainda não parou de chover desde a madrugada. Hoje ja se acumulou cerca de 35mm
T. actual: 12,8ºC

Temperaturas de hoje:
MINIMA: 11,3ºC
MÁXIMA: 13,8ºC (+-00:30)


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2007 às 15:26)

O meu gráfico das últimas 24 horas .

Desde as 4 horas da matina praticamente não pára


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2007 às 15:30)

teles disse:


> Ola boa tarde agora chove com alguma intensidade aki, mas as 12:00 passou se algo estranho junto com a chuva, eu ate perguntei aos meus vizinhos se viam o mesmo,e eles confirmaram que sim, vinha uns flocos como se fosse pequenas bolas de esferovite a solta no vento era realmente flocos de neve mas é estranho visto aki tar a 9 graus.



granizo certamente neve é pouco provável


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 15:33)

Sigo agora com *9,9 ºC* e continua a chover com alguma intensidade.
A humidade relativa está nos *88 %*.


----------



## storm (19 Dez 2007 às 15:34)

HotSpot disse:


> O meu gráfico das últimas 24 horas .
> 
> Desde as 4 horas da matina praticamente não pára



Por aqui não para de chover desde as 2:30 da madrugada, hoje é sempre a dar-lhe, apesar de estar 11.2ºC o vento faz uma grande sensação de frio .


----------



## Teles (19 Dez 2007 às 15:41)

não, não era granizo porque aki granizo cai muitas vezes,foi tal como começou a dois anos antes de nevar em janeiro (29-01-2005) parece pekenas plumas a solta ao vento, muito pekenas


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Dez 2007 às 15:45)

boas

fotos Almoinha-Sesimbra agora mesmo 













abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 15:51)

Essas nuvens trazem alguma electricidade. 
Repara nas tonalidades alaranjadas e esverdeadas no lado direito da foto.
Isso acontece com as fotos de câmaras digitais e de telemóveis.


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 15:53)

teles disse:


> não, não era granizo porque aki granizo cai muitas vezes,foi tal como começou a dois anos antes de nevar em janeiro (29-01-2005) parece pekenas plumas a solta ao vento, muito pekenas



E em que local e foi isso? Actualiza a tua localização no Painel de Controle e no Mapa de Membros.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2007 às 15:54)

WEBCAM`s no Algarve:

http://www.vivendamiranda.com/webcam/webcam-lagos-mega.jpg

http://www.portugal-webcams.com/Salema/webcam-salema-algarve.htm


----------



## jPdF (19 Dez 2007 às 15:56)

Por Coimbra caem de vez a vez umas gotas de água gelada mas muito dispersas,
A temperatura está nos 12ºC desde à umas horas... 
O vento é de moderado a forte...Mas durante a noite deve ter feito muito mais vento que agora, um caixote de lixo vazio foi para acima de um carro ali na rua de baixo


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Dez 2007 às 15:57)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Essas nuvens trazem alguma electricidade.
> Repara nas tonalidades alaranjadas e esverdeadas no lado direito da foto.
> Isso acontece com as fotos de câmaras digitais e de telemóveis.



boas

então companheiro Daniel estás bem?

olha que tirei as fotos do telemóvel e ele está a acentuar essas cores mas não foge muito a realidade 

essa foto que falas é tirada a oeste onde neste momento está a chegar uma formação mais escura 

abraços


----------



## jPdF (19 Dez 2007 às 15:58)

> NEVE CAUSA UM MORTO
> Um homem de 30 anos morreu ontem, por volta das 17h30, na aldeia de S. Joanico, perto de Vimioso, na sequência de um despiste provocado pela queda de neve. Norberto Pires, casado e pai de um menino de sete anos, perdeu a vida quando regressava do trabalho.
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte CM


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 16:00)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> então companheiro Daniel estás bem?
> 
> ...



Sim, comigo está tudo bem. 
Pode ser que volte a ocorrer trovoada, já que confirmas essa tonalidade das nuvens apenas visível com o telemóvel.


----------



## squidward (19 Dez 2007 às 16:05)

aqui n pára de chover desde manhã, ha bocado choveu com alguma intensidade Tambem se verificou uma ligeira descida de temperatura: ás 13h estavam +12ºC
agora estão +11,5ºC

 e algum


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Dez 2007 às 16:15)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, comigo está tudo bem.
> Pode ser que volte a ocorrer trovoada, já que confirmas essa tonalidade das nuvens apenas visível com o telemóvel.



boas

para mim ainda vai ocorrer neste inicio de noite trovoada e chuva forte aqui na margem sul

bamos lá ber

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 16:21)

Até agora já foram acumulados *30 mm * no meu pluviómetro.
A temperatura parece querer estacionar nos *10,0 ºC*.
Tem vindo a oscilar entre os *9,9 ºC * e os *10,0 ºC* durante a tarde de hoje.


----------



## Serrano (19 Dez 2007 às 16:21)

Pela Covilhã vai chovendo certinho, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 18:20)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, persiste o vento moderado e a chuva.
Até agora, já caíram *33 mm *de precipitação.
A temperatura pouco variou, estando neste momento *9,7 ºC*.


----------



## Fil (19 Dez 2007 às 18:30)

Boas. Por aqui estão neste momento 5,0ºC, céu encoberto e já não chove. O vento é fraco de NE, mas durante a manhã houve rajadas na ordem dos 40 km/h. Da neve já pouco resta, só quase se mantém nos jardins e nas bermas de algumas ruas.

A mínima hoje foi de 1,7ºC e a máxima até agora foi de 5,1ºC.


----------



## Santos (19 Dez 2007 às 18:32)

Boa tarde,

Continua a chover por aqui, foi aliás uma constante do dia, o vento também está a aumentar de intensidade, a temperatura está nos 9.7ºC e a pressão em 1012 Hpa


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 18:33)

Boas, por cá continua a chover... Ainda não parou desde as 4:00
Hoje ja passou os 35mm
T. actual: 12,3ºC


----------



## jonaslor (19 Dez 2007 às 18:36)

Boas.
Por aqui vento muito forte. Chegou a atingir rajadas de 88 km/h.
Por agora o vento atinge rajadas na ordem dos 42 hm/h., com alguma chuva à mistura. Temp actual: 8,4 º C


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Dez 2007 às 19:08)

Boas pessoal!

Aqui na minha zona, neste momento está a cair alguma chuva de fraca intensidade e o vento está fraco cerca de 40 km/h com rajadas! 
Porque será que a maioria da chuva passa toda a Oeste? confirmem na imagem!


----------



## hurricane (19 Dez 2007 às 19:10)

Pessoal por aqui já não pára de chover desde ontem, mas é com pouca intensidade. Hoje por acaso pareceu-me ver agua/neve, tinha 7º por isso não sei.

O vento é que não vos passa!!! Só dormi 4 horas de noite por causa do barulho e de manhã parecia que tinha passado um FURACÃO! Estava os vasos todos no chão, ramos paratidos, árvores fora do avesso, não tive luz, os sinais estavam todos dobrados... A sério nunca vi uma coisa assim!! Nunca antes tinha visto tanto vento, foi horrível. E esta noite vai ser o mesmo, já estão rajadas muito fortes!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 19:13)

Por aqui, uma tristeza, só vento, umas pinguinhas e nada mais que sorte tem os barlaventinos , segundo o INM só 6ª feira de madrugada poderá chover bem em todo o Algarve.

DIA 21 (VIERNES)

EN EL CUADRANTE SUROESTE PENINSULAR, SE PREVEN LLUVIAS DEBILES A
MODERADAS, QUE EN PUNTOS DE ANDALUCIA, SOBRE TODO LA OCCIDENTAL,
PODRIAN SER FUERTES, PERSISTENTES Y ACOMPANADAS DE TORMENTA.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 19:16)

Por cá, continua a chuva e o vento moderado.
A temperatura está nos *9,6 ºC* e já caíram *35 mm *de precipitação.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2007 às 19:22)

Soma & Segue *53,4 mm*


----------



## redragon (19 Dez 2007 às 19:23)

Bem, eu já não digo nada...agora o IM mete o alentejo em alerta amarelo pela chuva forte! Sempre quero ver aqui por 
Elvas que raio de chuva forte é que vem. Até agora todos os alertas se têm revelado ZERO por aqui...


----------



## Brigantia (19 Dez 2007 às 19:25)

Boas, hoje por Bragança o dia foi relativamente frio. Mínima de 2,2ºC, máxima de 6,1ºC e neste momento 6,0º.
A neve na cidade derreteu devido á chuva mas as serras á volta ainda apresentam uma boa acumulação.

Foto da Serra de Nogueira tirada de Bragança





Desde do início da queda de neve e até agora o meu pluviometro recolheu 28,5mm (nada mau).


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Dez 2007 às 19:28)

boas

aqui fica uma previsão para esta noite 23h





abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 19:29)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> aqui fica uma previsão para esta noite 23h
> 
> ...



Com essas perspectivas, talvez chegue aos *40 mm *até à meia-noite.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 19:33)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, hoje por Bragança o dia foi relativamente frio. Mínima de 2,2ºC, máxima de 6,1ºC e neste momento 6,0º.
> A neve na cidade derreteu devido á chuva mas as serras á volta ainda apresentam uma boa acumulação.
> 
> Foto da Serra de Nogueira tirada de Bragança
> ...





Mais dois dias com quantidades semelhantes era o ideal


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 20:07)

Chuva mais intensa só no mar, acho que esta depressão foi um fracasso, porque não abrangeu todo o país, logo este mês que não registar mais precipitação, espero que esteja enganado, senão 3 mm em Dezembro é catastrófico, cada vez mais nota-se que a precipitação já não é como antigamente, agora é mais local do que regional ou mesmo em todo o território.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2007 às 20:24)

Olá pessoal!

Às 8h da manhã a ribera de Odivelas tinha este aspecto! Isto porque a noite foi de chuva muito intensa aqui na região a norte de Lisboa. Principalmente aqui no alto e para dos lados de Caneças (serras arredores da cidade). 

Durante o dia a intensidade da chuva diminuiu quando comparada com a que caiu durante a noite, mas ainda assim, e batida a vento, não houve momento algum que ela deixasse de bater nas janelas.

Um dia quase bem ao jeito de Dezembro


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Dez 2007 às 20:37)

Olá

Parece que o bom tempo, finalmente, chegou  e espero que seja  para ficar e melhorar ainda mais. 

Contudo, segundo uns mapas onde eu dei uma vista de olhos, o norte do País fica a perder.  

Hoje, durante o dia, em Lisboa, houve chuva algo fraca. O céu manteve-se encoberto todo o dia com altostratos e fractostratos. De núvens cumuliformes, nada . Essas ficaram pelo mar  O vento soprou de forma moderada.

Dados de Lisboa, actuais:

Temperatura do ar: 12º C
Pressão atmosférica: 1015 hPa (subiu um pouco. Não está bem)
Chuva fraca, vento de E-SE, com  20 km/h
Céu muito nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2007 às 20:45)

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover  já levo 32 mm estou com 10.7ºC a pressão está nos 1014hpa o vento está moderado e por vezes forte.

Já está a começar a entrar os ar frio


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 20:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já está a começar a entrar o ar frio



Sim, mas não espero menos de *8 ºC* de temperatura mínima. 
Neste momento registo *9,1 ºC*.


----------



## Blizzard (19 Dez 2007 às 20:52)

Por aqui deixou de chover, mas o vento de sul que tinha perdido força está a ganhar intensidade novamente e rodou a sueste.

Deve ser pela aproximação de nova linha de instabilidade pelo sudoeste.

Reparo ainda na pequena depressão (que se formou hoje perto das Ilhas Canárias) que está a cavar em direcção ao sul de portugal.


----------



## Blizzard (19 Dez 2007 às 21:00)

Just for the record....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Dez 2007 às 21:43)

Aqui por Braga registo 11,7ºC e muitas nuvens


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2007 às 21:44)

Por aqui sigo com:

Temp: 15.5ºC 
Humidade: 54%
Pressão: 1014 Hpa


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 21:50)

Boas,

As mensagens referentes à neve e temperatura foram movidas para um novo tópico mais apropriado. Continuem a discussão por lá.

 Formação de Neve, Cota e Temperatura


----------



## b0mbeir0 (19 Dez 2007 às 22:16)

Pessoal eu não tive tempo de seguir atentamente os últimos desenvolvimentos e gostava que me respondessem a uma questãozinha se não for pedir muito.

O que é que se pode esperar até final da semana? 

Obrigado desde já

Cump,


----------



## Agreste (19 Dez 2007 às 22:37)

De certa forma frustrante foi até agora o balanço desta depressão. Demasiado longe para chegar a todos. Trovoadas muito localizadas quando as houve. Precipitação abundante mas quase sempre no mar. No sotavento, ausencia de chuva, muito vento e sobretudo muito pó. A frente não passou por aqui. 






Nem por aqui...






Andou quase sempre paralela à costa. 







Quem andou a barlavento apanhou uma boa rega. Pena a actividade eléctrica ser maioritariamente diurna e não permitir umas boas fotos. 






Há a perspectiva de uma segunda frente em formação na depressão poder chegar ao continente em condições. Além de alguns aguaceiros dispersos até sexta-feira. É tudo o que nos resta...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 22:51)

Muito pó, sim, mas também muita areia dei um salto às 12 horas à praia de Faro, não tenho fotos peço desculpa por isso, mas fiquei com o carro coberto de areia , o vento tinha acalmado agora voltou em força do quadrante leste, mas nada de chuva penso só na 6ªfeira das 00 às 06 horas deixo aqui a imagem.





Fonte: INM


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 23:00)

A temperatura já desceu aos *8,2 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Dez 2007 às 23:05)

A chuva começa a abrandar. Caem agora chuviscos.
Até agora, a quantidade de precipitação recolhida foi de *38 mm*.


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 23:13)

Amigos algarvios, sejamos justos  

O evento não está a ser mau de todo, levou água a várias zonas do país e sem ser em eventos mais extremos, mas já se sabe que raramente calha a todos. Ficou um pouco minimizado a situação dramática do Norcdeste com a neve de ontem e a chuva da madrugada, que era o mais importante neste evento.
O Algarve em Outubro e Novembro teve seca como todo o país, mas em Setembro teve muito melhor sorte que o resto, esteve na média no Barlavento e bem acima da média no Sotavento. E finalmente hoje caiu muita água no Barlavento. Não se pode dizer que foi mau de todo, há quem esteja bem pior. E isto ainda não acabou, vamos ver como será até Sexta, que o Algarve parece ter melhores hipoteses do que grande parte do país.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 23:20)

Boa noite, por aqui... chove!
Ja chove há mais de 19 horas segudas
Neste momento 10,7ºC (minima do dia ate agora)


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 23:22)

Vince disse:


> Amigos algarvios, sejamos justos
> 
> O evento não está a ser mau de todo, levou água a várias zonas do país e sem ser em eventos mais extremos, mas já se sabe que raramente calha a todos. Ficou um pouco minimizado a situação dramática do Norcdeste com a neve de ontem e a chuva da madrugada, que era o mais importante neste evento.
> O Algarve em Outubro e Novembro teve seca como todo o país, mas em Setembro teve muito melhor sorte que o resto, esteve na média no Barlavento e bem acima da média no Sotavento. E finalmente hoje caiu muita água no Barlavento. Não se pode dizer que foi mau de todo, há quem esteja bem pior. E isto ainda não acabou, vamos ver como será até Sexta, que o Algarve parece ter melhores hipoteses do que grande parte do país.



Tens razão Vince, claro que gostava de ter mais chuvinha aqui, e queria que principalmente Bragança tivesse a quantidade de precipitação que choveu aqui no dia 2 de Outubro 71 mm, porque a situação em Bragança apesar de ter nevado ontem, melhorou mas ainda falta chover mais e  nós também tivemos chuva em Agosto cerca de 57 mm coisa rara, segundo o relatório do IM do mês de Novembro a zona litoral do Algarve, principalmente a zona de Portimão - Albufeira e o litoral entre Faro a Vila Real de Santo António, é a única zona onde não está em situação de seca, é importante salientar isto

Já agora fica a actualização do ESTOFEX:





Large high remains over Europe, while low geopotential over Mediterranean weakens. Rather stable air mass and cool/dry boundary-layer will limit potential for convection over most places, and significant thunderstorms are not forecast. West of the Iberian Peninsula, a cut-off low is present that advects moist maritime air mass northward. Some CAPE is expected to develop, and given forcing along a cold front reaching southern Portugal during the period, some thunderstorms are forecast. Vertical wind shear is expected to be rather weak and severe thunderstorms are not forecast.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2007 às 23:27)

A chuva está a a fugir para Oeste  nossa senhora de Fátima deve estar a soprar decididamente vamos ter de esperar pelo Verão para ter sistemas frontais decentes.

Estou com 9.9ºC a pressão está nos 1014hpa o vento está moderado.

34 mm  já parou de chover.


----------



## Blizzard (19 Dez 2007 às 23:31)

Por falar em Algarvios...

Aqui vão uma pics fresquinhas da maré de há pouco.

Desculpem a qualidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2007 às 23:33)

Tão optimas Blizzard em Janeiro é neve  apanhar com isso no corpo deve ser a mesma coisa que levar com excercito de alfinetes em cima ou quase...


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Dez 2007 às 23:35)

Blizzard disse:


> Por aqui deixou de chover, mas o vento de sul que tinha perdido força está a ganhar intensidade novamente e rodou a sueste.
> 
> Deve ser pela aproximação de nova linha de instabilidade pelo sudoeste.
> 
> Reparo ainda na pequena depressão (que se formou hoje perto das Ilhas Canárias) que está a cavar em direcção ao sul de portugal.



Ainda vai ser esse cavado em desenvolvimento que vai produzir muitas linhas de instabilidade e trazer a agua que falta cair no Algarve, o sotavento está ás secas bem precisava de uma rega extra. Lá para a madrugada, vai atacar e quem sabe, Trovoadas

Despeço-me por hoje e boa noite a todos


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 23:36)

Tão óptimas Blizzard, isso fica na Avenida dos Descobrimentos acho que se chama isso  junto ao mar em Lagos não é, eu reconheço as imagens penso que seja aí


----------



## Blizzard (19 Dez 2007 às 23:39)

Na muche!!!


----------



## Agreste (19 Dez 2007 às 23:50)

É melhor olhar bem para essas fotos. Não vejo maneira de as repetir nos tempos mais próximos. Todos os modelos mandam dizer que o jet se vai embora por várias semanas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2007 às 23:55)

Aqui não para de chover à quase 24 horas! Umas vezes mais outras menos mas contínuamente!

Temp: 14.2ºC

Até amanhã!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

Com o dia terminado, posso agora resumir os acontecimentos do dia.
A temperatura esteve em descida até agora, sendo que a temperatura mínima acabou por ser de *7,9 ºC*.
A temperatura máxima foi a mais fresca do mês, tendo sido de *10,2 ºC*.
A amplitude térmica foi muito reduzida, como se pode constatar.
Caíram *38 mm *de precipitação durante este dia.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2007 às 01:11)

Hoje (Quarta-feira), a queda de neve deve ter sido bastante abundante na Serra da Estrela: 16 mm de precipitação e temperatura entre 0,1 ºC de mínima e 1,3 ºC de máxima nas Penhas Douradas (dados do IM). Aguardo fotos ...


----------



## Henrique (20 Dez 2007 às 02:11)

Pessoal vejam o radar do INM a precipitação a vermelho naquele pontinho minimo e as celulas desorganizadas que se estam a formar!
Não estava à espera!...pensava que ja estava a perder força mas parece estar a ganhar, esta madrugada vai ser animada, quase de certeza 
Mas vou-me mase deitar que isto de férias tras maus vicios :P


----------



## jpmartins (20 Dez 2007 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
Então a chuva? Bolas aqui só hà vento forte, chuva só foi o cheiro.
Esta semana ainda só registei 4.9 mm. Céu mto nublado sem abertas, mas chuva nada. Em Dezembro somente 19.9 mm/2, a situação está mto má.
Pessoal do sul, tem os pluviómetos com as rotações no máximo


----------



## redragon (20 Dez 2007 às 09:20)

bem olhem por aqui foi a o descalabro total!!! chuva somente para ai 4 ou 5mm, fraquissima...vento nem dei conta dele. a seca continua e parece que está para durar...


----------



## Redfish (20 Dez 2007 às 09:27)

Finalmente chuva aqui por Loulé, neste momento chuva torrencial e trovoada é coisa que não falta.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Dez 2007 às 09:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Hoje (Quarta-feira), a queda de neve deve ter sido bastante abundante na Serra da Estrela: 16 mm de precipitação e temperatura entre 0,1 ºC de mínima e 1,3 ºC de máxima nas Penhas Douradas (dados do IM). Aguardo fotos ...




Boas. Assim que me seja possivel, arranjarei fotos. Só ainda não arranjei devido ao forte vento que se faz sentir aqui na região, estando mesmo a estrada piornos-sabugueiro cortada, devido aos fortes ventos.


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Dez 2007 às 09:57)

Bom dia pessoal!

Começo o meu 1º post do dia a dizer que por aqui está uma autentica trovoada e chuvada muito forte. Os trovões estalam que nem bombas





Tendo em conta que as celulas seguem de Sueste, vai chegar aqui molho

Vou mazé desligar o pc que apesar de ter UPS, não devia de estar aqui ligado com esta Trovoada.
Volto mais logo.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2007 às 10:06)

Ontem foram *56,6 mm*. Foi enchendo devagar mas quase nunca parou...

Hoje e para já *1,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 10:10)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, já está a chover novamente.
Até agora, já caiu *1 mm *de precipitação.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *7,6 ºC* e agora estão *8,2 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2007 às 10:14)

*Ranking the variables meteorológicas en Europa*
20/12/2007 a 00:00 UTC
Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas. 20/12/2007 a 00:00 UTC

*1  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 69.0 mm * 
2  Souda Airport (Greece) 44.5 mm  
3  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 40.6 mm  
4  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 39.0 mm  
5  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 36.0 mm  
6  Montijo (Portugal) 33.1 mm  
7  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 18.1 mm  
8  Heraklion Airport (Greece) 18.0 mm  
9  Carsamba/Samsun (Turkey) 16.0 mm  
10  Cozzo Spadaro (Italy) 16.0 mm  
11  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 16.0 mm  

OGIMET




AnDré disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> Às 8h da manhã a ribera de Odivelas tinha este aspecto! Isto porque a noite foi de chuva muito intensa aqui na região a norte de Lisboa. Principalmente aqui no alto e para dos lados de Caneças (serras arredores da cidade).
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 10:27)

Gerofil disse:


> *Ranking the variables meteorológicas en Europa*
> 20/12/2007 a 00:00 UTC
> Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas. 20/12/2007 a 00:00 UTC
> 
> ...




Por aqui, durante o dia de ontem, caíram *38 mm *de precipitação.
Apenas *2 mm *de diferença em relação à estação meteorológica de Gago Coutinho, a *4,5 km *do meu posto de observação, em Moscavide.

Notável foi a Moita, já que caíram *56,6 mm *de precipitação no posto de observação do *HotSpot*.
Deve ter sido a estação meteorológica do fórum que maior valor de precipitação teve.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Dez 2007 às 10:36)

Boas,


Importam-se de desviar alguma precipitação para o interior alentejano 

Não tem dado nada de jeito e tanta falta que me faz 


bem... mínima de 8,3ºC e noite ventosa

Registo das 09.00h:  8,9ºC; 76%; 1014hPa; 16,2km/h E com raj.máx de 36,7km/h ENE


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Dez 2007 às 10:44)

Gerofil disse:


> *Ranking the variables meteorológicas en Europa*
> 20/12/2007 a 00:00 UTC
> Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas. 20/12/2007 a 00:00 UTC
> 
> ...


 
Deve ser a única coisa em que Sintra aparece em primeiro lugar no ranking europeu! Ontem foi um dia á antiga: choveu o dia inteiro, ás vezes devagar, outras vezes mais forte, mas sempre a "bombar". Pena estar a passar.


----------



## vitamos (20 Dez 2007 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Coimbra já não chove há muitas horas (tirando umas pinguitas tímidas de vez em quando). O vento de noite foi muito forte (acordei várias vezes), e derrubou caixotes e fez alguns estragos. Neste momento o vento está mais calmo... 

Vamos ver o que isto ainda dá... mas acho que pouco mais


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2007 às 11:11)

Boas, por aqui, já choveu, trovejou e já registei 6 mm, para a tarde chuva forte para o Algarve vamos ver se o IM acerta


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 11:50)

Penso que hoje não vai chover muito por aqui.
Talvez caiam uns *10 mm* até à meia-noite.
Até agora, apenas caiu *1 mm *de precipitação por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2007 às 11:53)

Boas, apos as 23:30 não choveu mais mas o ceu continua encoberto. Ontem por aqui acumulou-se cerca de 40-45mm de precipitaçao.
Por agora 13,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 13:51)

Finalmente já chove de novo.


----------



## Serrano (20 Dez 2007 às 14:00)

Céu encoberto na Covilhã, mas sem precipitação, com o termómetro a marcar 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima cifrou-se em 4.1 graus.


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2007 às 14:13)

E está mais uma célula a chegar ao Agarve. Ainda se queixam ?


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2007 às 14:25)

Choveu a pouco mas ja parou (+- 0,5mm)
Por agora o ceu esta a abrir.
13,9ºC


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2007 às 14:27)

Hoje ainda só *2,0 mm* 

A temperatura já chegou aos 15,0ºC e tive mínima de 9,8ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Dez 2007 às 14:28)

Vince disse:


> E está mais uma célula a chegar ao Agarve. Ainda se queixam ?



E parece que os seus efeitos já se começaram a sentir
De momento está a chover de forma moderada com tendencia a tornar-se forte e já se ouvem os primeiros trovões, parecia que faziam lá longe mas ainda agora acabou de fazer aqui um tão forte, até ia saltando da cadeira
Enfim, tou a gostar do panorama. A instabilidade está em forma


----------



## Sam (20 Dez 2007 às 15:25)

olá a todos por aqui nao chove.. ceu nublado...e 
sam


----------



## jpmartins (20 Dez 2007 às 15:32)

Bolas, para aqui nada, já não chove à mais de 24h.
Devo ter a estação com menos precipitação acumulada esta semana .
Será que dá direito a prémio


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2007 às 16:19)

Pronto, Vince já não queixo tive 1 hora sem luz entre as 14h30m e as 15h30m, já levo 20 mm no penico , bom arrebentou três bombas antes de ir a luz ao ar que lindas elas foram, chuva moderada por vezes forte, trovoada bastante forte mas muito demorada entre uma e a outra, agora só chove sem trovoada


----------



## João Soares (20 Dez 2007 às 16:28)

Por aqui, "chuva o que e isso" ja nao a vejo desde ontem de manha, o vento e que nao dá descança, pois e com cada rajada que ate assobia


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2007 às 16:50)

Vince disse:


> E está mais uma célula a chegar ao Agarve. Ainda se queixam ?




Aquele Vermelho causou isto em Faro .

Notícia de última hora:

*Dilúvio em Faro*


Chuva muito intensa desabou durante alguns minutos sobre a cidade de Faro, provocando o caos em algumas artérias do município.  

Uma forte trovoada seguida de aguaceiros muito fortes, e precipitação elevada, fizeram inundar algumas das principais artérias da cidade de Faro, e obrigaram à intervenção dos bombeiros.

Partes da cidade ficaram temporariamente sem luz e sem semáforos, e algumas pessoas ficaram mesmo isoladas, com água pela cintura, na Rua Infante D. Henrique, à espera dos bombeiros.

Para já, ainda não existem dados sobre os meios mobilizados pelo Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro da Protecção Civil

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve

Quando houver mais notícias colocarei aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 16:53)

Parece que, por aqui, a instabilidade acabou.
A nebulosidade está a dissipar-se e, até agora, apenas registei *1 mm *de precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2007 às 17:02)

Fotos tiradas do Observatório do Algarve

















Esta última estrada que dá acesso à universidade do Algarve na Penha, hoje não andei de barco como no ano passado , se calhar ando esta noite 

Em Olhão choveu mas nunca com esta intensidade, e só são 8 kms de distância incrível.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2007 às 17:23)

A estação no wunderground de Almancil tem *57 mm*


----------



## tomalino (20 Dez 2007 às 17:36)

pessoal do Algarve, tenham cuidado amanhã:





 RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS

- Alerta por lluvias muy fuertes (>30mm/h, 30%-60%). SW peninsular. 20-21 de diciembre.

- Alerta por tormentas y lluvias muy fuertes (120mm/6h, 30%-60%). Extremo SW peninsular 21 de diciembre.

-




_____  ACTUALIZADO  13H  DE  20  DE  DICIEMBRE  DE  2007 ______






ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR


La borrasca situada en el suroeste tenderá a diluirse lentamente a medida que se adentra muy lentamente al sur peninsular, o incluso quedándose estacionaria en el suroeste. La disposición de bloqueo anticiclónico por el norte hará que el viento se mantenga de componente sureste en casi toda la península, girando a Este y luego tal vez a Nordeste cara al domingo en el nordeste peninsular. El viento irá perdiendo fuerza, pero cada vez tendrá mayor recorrido marítimo mediterráneo.


A 700hPa encontraremos una bolsa de humedad que abarcará prácticamente toda la península, de entre el 60 y el 90%.




Predicción y riesgos



El viento tenderá a debilitarse en los próximos días, a medida que irá restringiéndose al suroeste y nordeste.


Se esperan precipitaciones importantes en el área del suroeste peninsular que se extenderán al resto de la península, donde de forma muy local también podrán tener carácter intenso. En la vertiente mediterránea las precipitaciones iran ganando intensidad y extensión hasta el domingo, así pues pasarán de afectar sólo al nordeste peninsular a afectar gran parte del litoral mediterráneo.


KOKA's: Atención en el suroeste, pues muy localmente pueden superarse los 100 mm en pocas horas y alcanzar los 120 mm (prob. 30%). En Castellón se esperan lluvias algo persistentes y ocasionalmente intensas pero a pesar de ello no pensamos que alcancen aumulaciones importantes (serán inferiores a 80 mm en 12h).
SSW Team

© Spain Severe Weather 2007


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2007 às 17:40)

Eu levo 21 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2007 às 17:48)

Ei lá  vai encher o túnel em Olhão, agora não chove parou.


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Dez 2007 às 17:59)

Por aqui estamos com 13ºC e está outra vez começando a chover, creio que daqui mais umas poucas horas teremos animação!
Mais uma célula em direcção ao Algarve. Apresenta movimentos a variar entre sudoeste e Sueste. Esta noite é que vai ser


----------



## Mago (20 Dez 2007 às 18:00)

Precipitação total em Trancoso ( de 1 a 20 Dezembro 2007) = 4 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2007 às 18:01)

A minha estação está maluca desde das 17 horas já tocou o alarme de tempestade 2 vezes, só quando passou o Vince aqui a sul do Algarve nessa noite a estação tocou 4 vezes, vêm aí algo


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2007 às 18:12)

aqui para não variar e que nunca acontece nada de jeito


----------



## CMPunk (20 Dez 2007 às 18:17)

Boas pessoal!!

Isto está exelente mesmo, belo tempo, muita chuva que caiu hoje. Já choveu 28mm só no dia de hoje.

Houve grande vento ontem e hoje grande chuvada, aki na zona onde ando inundou tudo, os patos é que andam bem ali a tomar banhu. 

Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (20 Dez 2007 às 18:50)

O alarme deve ser mas é para o barlavento Algarvio com precipitação bastante forte neste momento ... pelo menos é o que diz o radar do INM!!


----------



## migueltejo (20 Dez 2007 às 19:01)

Bom pessoal,parece que a chuva ja ta indo embora


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2007 às 19:24)

Por aqui dia marcado por chuva apenas de manhã  agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado mas nada de especial estou com 11.9ºC a pressão está nos 1010hpa o vento está fraco.

1 mm...queria mais 100 hehe.


----------



## Redfish (20 Dez 2007 às 20:27)

Boas.
Mais uma trovoada sobre o Algarve, já a oiço por perto.
Espero que a electricidade se aguente, afinal hoje dá o benfica na TV.
Finalmente um dia de chuva a serio, depois de ontem ela ter passado ao lado, hoje foi um dia em grande.


----------



## Redfish (20 Dez 2007 às 20:32)

Pessoal isto por aqui tá a ferver, mt chuva e trovoada da grossa.
vamos ver...tá mesmo por cima.
Parece que vamos ter fogo de artificio por aqui.
Não temos neve mas vamos ter Festa.
EH EH


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2007 às 20:35)

Boas! Por aqui céu nublado!

TemP: 15.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2007 às 21:25)

Boa noite, por aqui não chove mas o ceu continua muito nublado.
temp. 11,9ºC
vento fraco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2007 às 21:29)

Bom vou à Piriquita! 

Temp: 15.7ºC

No Rain!


----------



## b0mbeir0 (20 Dez 2007 às 21:39)

Ora bolas, so na minha zona é que não há nada disso!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2007 às 21:46)

Vim agora de Faro, quando arranquei para Olhão, chovia torrencialmente em Faro, já havia muita água na zona da Penha, Trovoadas e muito vento, cheguei a Olhão choveu muito menos, a metade sul da cidade está sem luz, eu moro na parte norte tenho levo 25 mm de chuva hoje mas em Faro até às 18 horas 51 mm mais dobro , por apenas 8 kms.

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=315432&tema=27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTVl...lgarve.com/cna/noticias_ver.asp?noticia=18762

Fonte: Observatorio do Algarve


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2007 às 22:02)

Boas. Por esta zona choveu bem menos como já é costume, 0,2 mm na minha estação no que vai de dia (e depois somos nós os sortudos ). Neste momento chovisca super fraco com uma temperatura de 5,2ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Dez 2007 às 22:58)

Bem pessoal, despeço-me por hoje e para dizer que acabou de cair uma valente chuvada aqui na área. Já ouvi trovoada lá ao longe mas parece que já passou. Enfim, espero ser uma noite autentica e cheia de animação, pois a chuva está a cair em menor intensidade mas já está a aumentar

Aproveito para dizer que momentos antes de ter caído aqui esta chuvada que deve ter começado a cerca de 20 min atrás, o ar estava relativamente quente e depois que a chuvada caiu, notou-se um brusco arrefecimento devia de estar uns 18ºC na altura do ar quente e depois deve ter passado a 13ºC no momento do ar frio. Parece que já está a aquecer outra vez. Se alguém me souber explicar melhor o motivo deste fenómeno

Até amanhã malta, fiquem bem


----------



## Blizzard (20 Dez 2007 às 23:01)

Mais chuva prós algarves a caminho???

Hum...

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=zoom&xas=150&yas=380


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 23:19)

Hoje, a temperatura máxima foi de *11,8 ºC*.
Ontem, foi de *10,2 ºC*.
Agora, estão *9,5 ºC *e o céu continua nublado.
O vento está fraco, mas sempre presente.


----------



## b0mbeir0 (20 Dez 2007 às 23:19)

E Margem Sul a.k.a Deserto nada disso. 

Sorte dos algarvios..!


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2007 às 23:20)

Dia a bem dizer brilhante!  Parece que tenho uma comunicação directa com São Pedro depois das críticas que fiz à pasmaceira de ontem. Excelente invernia. Situações para todos os gostos. Até eu atasquei o carro no meio da borrasca e só saiu a reboque.

Do ponto de vista eléctrico digo-vos que foi necessário recrutar pessoal a Lisboa para por algumas subestações eléctricas em ordem. Mesmo na PT puseram toda a gente a trabalhar. Não posso acrescentar muito mais porque também tive que alinhar.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2007 às 23:29)

Boa noite, despeço-me com 11,3ºC. Á pouco estiveram 11,1ºC
Ceu muito nublado
vento fraco
Prec. hoje: +- 1,2mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 23:46)

Temperatura: *9,5 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *95 %*
Ponto de Orvalho:* 8,8 ºC*
Precipitação Acumulada:* 1 mm*
Céu: *Muito nublado*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2007 às 23:57)

Metade da cidade de Olhão continua sem luz é melhor chamarem do Porto ou então chamem os espanhóis, parece que vem aí mais festa depois sou eu que vou ficar sem luz


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Dez 2007 às 00:50)

boas

gostava de saber mais alguma noticia ai do algarve 

já chegou a que está a marcar no radar.

o pessoal deve estar sem luz 

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Dez 2007 às 01:01)

boas

cá está ela com uma boa formação e um núcleo bem potente 





esta deve estar a dar uns bons raios 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2007 às 01:22)

Epá, fartaram-se de reclamar ontem, mas hoje levam com a chuva toda...
E mais do que isso... Trovoadas!

Que sorte! Que sorte...

Pronto, nós por Lisboa também não nos podemos queixar graças ao maravilhoso dia de ontem... E o pessoal de Bragança também já teve a sua dose de neve.

Agora o pessoal do litoral norte é que está pior...

Quem sabe se não saiem nas rifas do natal...

De depois disso parece que a bonança volta forte...


----------



## Luis França (21 Dez 2007 às 02:36)

Já repararam que há um blackout europeu dos radares de trovoada? Só o do IM é que se safa e o Euclides. O Blitzortung e o Wetterzentrale estão parados, não marcam. Será um problema de software ou de hardware (antenas)? Espero que não seja grave pois de contrário ficamos às escuras (só com contacto visual).


----------



## Redfish (21 Dez 2007 às 09:18)

Chuva e mais Chuva, venha ela 
Por aqui as ribeiras levam uma bela cheia e isto parece ainda durar mais algum tempo.
Só o telefone lá de casa é que se foi.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2007 às 09:33)

Já levo 19 mm hoje, estou em Faro e continua a chover forte, vento, as terras estão alagadas, o rio seco leva uma aguada, nós reclamamos e o São Pedro manda é obediente aos algarvios, e a seguir ao post de ontem fiquei sem luz


----------



## Agreste (21 Dez 2007 às 09:40)

Passei pela A22 (Faro-Tavira) e em alguns sítios é bastante complicado de andar. Há muita água acumulada na estrada e sopra bastante vento. De momento não há trovoadas. Chove com muita intensidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2007 às 10:05)

Bom dia a todos e bem-vindos ao Inverno ! 
Hoje parece ser um dia de muita nebulosidade, mas não espero precipitação.
Neste momento, estão *9,9 ºC* e não chove.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Dez 2007 às 10:25)

Bom dia ... ontem foi um grande dia, e esta noite foi fenomenal!!

Esta noite ouvi alguns potentes trovões .. e choveu que se fartou... tendo sido torrencial em algumas horas!!

A prova disso é as terras completamente alagadas que encontrei esta manhã, e a prova disso é a terra do meu vizinho que parece um lago...um grande lago!!

Gostava de vos mandar as fotos ... mas infelizmente não tenho máquina fotográfica ... parece mentira ... mas é verdade!!

A vida tá cara...mas é só para alguns !!


----------



## Vince (21 Dez 2007 às 11:15)

Ai ai, isto nem uma foto de nuvem há para amostra vinda do Algarve. Para a próxima é tudo deviamente desviado para outras regiões


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2007 às 12:03)

Bom dia, já me tinha esquecido que era hoje que o inverno começava. Agora é que vai começar...
Esta noite não choveu...
tive uma mínima horrivel de 10,7 que espero que ainda venha a ser batida hoje...
Por agora ceu muito nublado, com sol á mistura e não ameaça chover
T. actual: 13,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Dez 2007 às 12:19)

Ca esta o  nosso amigo Inverno, o que será que ela trará?

Aqui nada de especial para contar. chuva nem ve-la desde terça, o vento ja nao e muito forte....

Agora  esta ceu limpo e uns 15ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Dez 2007 às 12:50)

Bom dia pessoal!

Devo dizer que aqui por esta zona e durante a noite, a chuva que não parou de cair, algum vento e principalmente trovoadas marcaram presença. A primeira trovoada começou entre a 1h30 e as 2h ( acordaram-me com o barulho ) e depois a 2ª entre as 6/7h aí já estava acordado. Entretanto levantei-me e como vi que estava forte fui à sala desligar os cabos (TV, receptor, etc etc...) Mesmo no momento em que desliguei, um forte estalo seco parecia cair sobre a minha casa, até fiquei a tremer  e a pensar que desejo as trovoadas e depois é como é. Enfim, apanhou-me de surpresa

Neste momento registo 13ºC e o vento está moderado. Está começando a chover fininho Olhando lá para cima e as nuvens correm bem rápido de Leste-Sueste, não deve tardar a vir mais chuva


----------



## Aurélio (21 Dez 2007 às 13:40)

A chuva está mesmo quase a acabar ... 

Ninguém tem fotos para mandar aqui do Algarve... com os campos alagados 
E pensar que apenas eu ... não tinha máquina fotográfica


----------



## jpmartins (21 Dez 2007 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu com muitas abertas, vento fraco, já n chove desde terça tal como diz o amigo JPS Gaia, ou seja, esta depressão que era tão cavada, foi um fracasso em termos de precipitação,registei somente os 4 mm. Valeu pelo vento que chegou aos 70km/h.
Quanto ao Inverno, hummmm para já nada à vista, ando desconfiado que a situação não deve melhorar mto. Ah já me esquecia os 7 mm que o freemeteo prevê para a semana que vem.
Não me lembro de Outono tão fraco, registei cerca de 60 mm/m2, é verdade. Há mais duas estações num raio de 5km e os valores não diferem mto.


----------



## vitamos (21 Dez 2007 às 13:58)

Um pouco mais abaixo em Coimbra, o céu já apresenta grandes abertas. O vento está fraco...

Daqui a pouco vou partir para Lisboa, para as férias de Natal


----------



## Serrano (21 Dez 2007 às 14:04)

Na Covilhã o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo, registando-se 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Hoje de manhã, era visível neve acumulada a partir dos 1.300/1.400 metros de altitude.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2007 às 14:13)

Vince disse:


> Ai ai, isto nem uma foto de nuvem há para amostra vinda do Algarve. Para a próxima é tudo deviamente desviado para outras regiões



Falta de tempo amigo Vince, se fosse ao fim de semana havia fotos com fartura mas ao dia de semana , eu pus mas foi do jornal , mas que valente molha apanhei às 12h30m em Faro , levo já 27 mm hoje, penso que está a acabar esta situação


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2007 às 14:25)

*Barlavento debaixo de chuva*

Os aguaceiros registados esta manhã no Barlavento algarvio causaram inundações em ruas e casas nos concelhos de Portimão e Lagoa.  

As inundações foram situações sem gravidade, segundo informou fonte do Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros (CDOS).
A água invadiu as ruas e algumas casas de Portimão, condicionou a principal entrada da cidade, com o encerramento do Túnel das Cardosas, o que levou as autoridades policiais a aconselhar os automobilistas a circularem pelo nó de Alvor.
Fonte do CDOS adiantou à Lusa que os pedidos de ajuda devido aos fortes aguaceiros registaram-se também um pouco por todo o concelho de Lagoa, nomeadamente no Sítio do Carmo, Ferragudo, Poço Partido, Carvoeiro, Sítio da Canada, Estombar, Parchal, Sesmarias e Lagoa (cidade).
Em declarações à Lusa, um dos responsáveis da Protecção Civil Municipal, Jaime Marques, afirmou que as chuvas que têm caído no Barlavento algarvio desde quinta-feira à noite têm causado "alguns constrangimentos generalizados, mas normais devido aos aguaceiros".
O responsável pelo CDOS do Algarve, Vaz Pinto, considerou as inundações registadas no Barlavento como típicas da época de Inverno e afirmou que o pior já terá passado na zona Oeste do Algarve.
Durante a tarde e início da noite o mau tempo deverá deslocar-se rumo ao Sotavento, onde poderão registar-se "algumas situações complicadas", disse Vaz Pinto prevendo-se a partir das 00h00 uma acalmia das condições meteorológicas.
"A Protecção Civil está alerta para adoptar medidas imediatas", sublinhou, aconselhando as pessoas a fechar portas e janelas, limpar algerozes e evitar circularem de automóvel devido aos lençóis de água que se formam na estrada.
Segundo o sítio da Internet do Instituto de Meteorologia, o aeroporto de Faro é o local do continente onde se regista mais humidade (93%), comparando com os 85% de Lisboa e os 63% em Coimbra.
Na Estação Meteorológica do Aeroporto, em Faro foi registado às 10h00, uma precipitação de 1,5 milímetros de água por hora, o maior valor de precipitação em Portugal Continental.

Fonte: Observatorio do Algarve


----------



## HotSpot (21 Dez 2007 às 14:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Barlavento debaixo de chuva*
> Segundo o sítio da Internet do Instituto de Meteorologia, o aeroporto de Faro é o local do continente onde se regista mais humidade (93%), comparando com os 85% de Lisboa e os 63% em Coimbra.
> Na Estação Meteorológica do Aeroporto, em Faro foi registado às 10h00, uma precipitação de 1,5 milímetros de água por hora, o maior valor de precipitação em Portugal Continental.
> 
> Fonte: Observatorio do Algarve



Isto não soa a parvoice 

1,5mm água NA ULTIMA hora. E é muito? E o burro sou eu...o ruim sou eu...

E a humidade o que tem? Ja tive 100% e não chovia...


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Dez 2007 às 14:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Gostava de vos mandar as fotos ... mas infelizmente não tenho máquina fotográfica ... parece mentira ... mas é verdade!!
> 
> A vida tá cara...mas é só para alguns !!


----------



## CMSAFF (21 Dez 2007 às 14:59)

Epa já aqui anda um companheiro tavirense


----------



## jpmartins (21 Dez 2007 às 15:02)

O quê! 1.5 mm na última hora, fantástico . 
Deve ter havido engano, era 1.5 mm/1000m2


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Dez 2007 às 15:22)

CMSAFF disse:


> Epa já aqui anda um companheiro tavirense



Hehe Já vi que não sou só eu daqui da área .Olá companheiro

Aproveito para dizer que o dia parece que parou. Detesto estas alturas em que não acontece nada, não chove (por enquanto), o vento está fraco a moderado  e o céu está todo igual mais propriamente cinzento, nem se destacam nuvens escuras para dizer que vem aí mais chuva, parece um nevoeiro alto, que chatice.
O que me anima é o IM dar a previsão de que até Domingo ainda persistem os aguaceiros fracos no Algarve


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2007 às 17:00)

Boa tarde. Por aqui não choveu mais mas o ceu continua muito nublado.
Penso que segundo as previsoes só teremos sorte com a chuve lá para terça feira.
A maxima foi bastante alta: 16,3ºC
Por agora 14,8ºC

hoje:
MINIMA: 10,7ºC
MAXIMA: 16,3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2007 às 19:25)

TaviraMan disse:


> Hehe Já vi que não sou só eu daqui da área .Olá companheiro
> 
> Aproveito para dizer que o dia parece que parou. Detesto estas alturas em que não acontece nada, não chove (por enquanto), o vento está fraco a moderado  e o céu está todo igual mais propriamente cinzento, nem se destacam nuvens escuras para dizer que vem aí mais chuva, parece um nevoeiro alto, que chatice.



É chamada chuva molha parvos , bom um dia de chuva, e foi praticamente dia e meio sempre a chover com intervalos pelo meio, o meu pluviometro registou 28 mm., viram as imagens em Ferragudo na RTP1


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2007 às 19:53)

Foto tirada do Barlavento Online é impressionante





Não percam o telejornal da RTP1 às 20 horas são imagens impressionantes.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2007 às 19:59)

E pena não ter maquina fotografica senão tinha boas fotos da neve em Bragança...


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Dez 2007 às 23:25)

Bem pessoal, neste momento está 13ºC por aqui e a noite parece que vai ser serena. Cai uma chuvinha muito miudinha que mal se sente e o vento está calmissimo.

E animem-se que a instabilidade ainda não passou de todo, para os meus vizinhos Algarvios, segundo o IM prevê ainda alguns aguaceiros até Domingo
Para o resto do pessoal do Norte, logo chegará a chuva aí para Terça feira, por isso não vamos ligar ao AA, que ele depressa se irá embora

E assim me despeço, até amanhã malta e fiquem bem


----------



## CMSAFF (22 Dez 2007 às 12:25)

TaviraMan disse:


> Bom dia pessoal!
> 
> Devo dizer que aqui por esta zona e durante a noite, a chuva que não parou de cair, algum vento e principalmente trovoadas marcaram presença. A primeira trovoada começou entre a 1h30 e as 2h ( acordaram-me com o barulho ) e depois a 2ª entre as 6/7h aí já estava acordado. Entretanto levantei-me e como vi que estava forte fui à sala desligar os cabos (TV, receptor, etc etc...) Mesmo no momento em que desliguei, um forte estalo seco parecia cair sobre a minha casa, até fiquei a tremer  e a pensar que desejo as trovoadas e depois é como é. Enfim, apanhou-me de surpresa
> 
> Neste momento registo 13ºC e o vento está moderado. Está começando a chover fininho Olhando lá para cima e as nuvens correm bem rápido de Leste-Sueste, não deve tardar a vir mais chuva




E o gilão saiu das margens?


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Dez 2007 às 12:57)

CMSAFF disse:


> E o gilão saiu das margens?



Como não moro propriamente dentro da cidade, moro mais para o Oeste (Sinagoga - Stª Margarida) não te posso dizer certamente mas perguntei ao meu pai que trabalha ainda para lá de Tavira, só passando na ponte da EN125 dá para ver e ele diz que no momento que ele passava lá ia bem cheio mas não havia problemas
Foi uma chuva moderada durante a noite apesar da trovoada, mas de manhã é que choveu assim mais uns aguaceiros fortes seguídos de intervalos
Se saiu do sitio foi coisa muito pouca


----------



## CMSAFF (22 Dez 2007 às 15:27)

Sinagoga é freguesia da Luz ou de Santa Catarina? Não andas na escola em Tavira?


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Dez 2007 às 15:59)

CMSAFF disse:


> Sinagoga é freguesia da Luz ou de Santa Catarina? Não andas na escola em Tavira?



É freguesia de Stº Estevão. Ando na Escola de Tavira sim senhor Mas estou de férias


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2007 às 18:49)

Mais dois videos, desta vez de Montalegre:

*Primeiro nevão deste Inverno*
[VIDEO]http://www.tvbarroso.com/curtas/neve_dezembro_2007.wmv[/VIDEO]

*Rio cavado gelado *[VIDEO]http://www.tvbarroso.com/videos_particulares/rio_gelado.wmv[/VIDEO]

(c) TVBarroso


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 01:02)

Wow!!! Lindo!!!


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2007 às 01:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Wow!!! Lindo!!!



ah Ainda bem que comentaste Flaviense.. Se não nunca tinha chegado a ver estes videos..

Muito fixe


----------

